# R.I.P. WoW



## Dantevalerius (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.

Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:

Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.
Dies ist ein simpler Versuch,anhand von einigen Entwicklungen in World of Warcraft zu verstehen,warum dieses Spiel zur Zeit so sehr unter Reizverlust leidet..Zumindest für die Leute,die wie ich seit Anfang an dabei sind/waren.


Buffed war nun also in Irvine.Hat Fragen gestellt.Userfragen.Angeblich.
Nun gut,es sei mal dahingestellt,welche der Fragen von Buffed wirklich von Usern stammten und welche man bewusst weggelassen hat,um der Werbung für Cataclysm keinen Umbruch zu bescheren.
Fakt ist,das WoW eine Lange Reise hinter sich hat.Es brachte zu der damaligen Zeit einen enormen Schwung in die Online Spiele Community.WoW machte das Onlinegaming quasi über Nacht "salonfähig".^^

Was viele Leute aber im Laufe der Zeit forderten,war,mehr Personalisierung,mehr Individualität in/an Ihrem Charakter.Ich erinnere mich gerne an die (nicht immer,aber im Nachhinein guten) alten Zeiten.

Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Jäger.Alles war so neu und spannend.Es gab wirklich sowas wie das Gefühl,du bist etwas besonderes in einer besonderen Welt.Ich spielte schon Warcraft 2 und 3 und endlich konnte man dieses Fantasy- Unversum aus der Sicht ihrer Protagonisten erleben.Ehrlich,es war ein tolles Gefühl.

Wer von den " alten Hasen" erinnert sich nicht gerne daran.....an solch interesannte Dinge wie zum Beispiel Zwergen Priester.Nur sie hatten die Möglichkeit,jemanden gegen Fear immun zu machen.
Als Gegenzug dazu hatten die Hordenspieler mit dem Schamanen die Möglichkeit,durch ein besonderes Totem einen ähnlichen,wenn auch eher schwächeren Zauber zu nutzen,der dafür aber einen Flächenschaden besass.(Totem des Erdstosses)

Oder der Klassische Krieger...Damals war es NUR diese Klasse,die in Zusammenhang mit grossen Raiderfolgen immer unabdingbar war,weil er das machte,wofür er geschaffen wurde.Er liess sich lieber tausendmal die Schicke neue Tier 0,1 oder 2 Rüstung verbeulen,als das seine Kumpels da hinten Schaden nehmen würden.Und er tat das wirklich gut.Weil er es konnte.Weil ohne ihn nichts mehr ging.

Schauen wir doch mal,was aus einigen Dingen und Klassen geworden ist.

Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....

Die Leuten schrieen früher nach mehr auswahl.Nach mehr heilerklassen,nach mehr Tankklassen.Bzw das all denjenigen,die einen Talentbaum haben,der Tanken oder heilen vorsieht,auch dieselben Chanchen gegeben werden,alles aus ihrem Charakter herauszuholen.Bzw stellte Blizzard es so hin,das sie vermeiden wollten,das zu bestimmten Raids oder Bossen immer nur eine bestimmte Rasse/Klasse aufgrund ihrer EINEN besonderheit mitgenommen wird.

Im Grunde wollten viele die Eier legende wollmilchsau,eine KLasse die alles kann und darf,damit man auch ja immer überall hinkann und nicht ausgegrenzt wird.
ABer verdammt,wo kämen wir denn hin,wenn in einer funktionierenden GEsellschaft alle das gleiche könnten?Wenn jeder gleich ist,wenn alle die selben Sachen Tragen,wenn jeder zu faul wäre,sich für etwas das er wirklich haben will und das er mit Stolz trägt,Zeit zu investieren???

Zu World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King bzw. World of Warcraft Cataclysm.

Null Eigenständigkeit,null Individualität.Alles wird gleich,alles wird einfacher.Bedeutet einfacher gleich Charakterlosigkeit im Sinne von "Es ist egal welche Klasse du spielst,dank unserer tollen Spieledesigner ist es Dir möglich,alles zu erleben,weil jeder das gleiche Potenzial hat."" Letztendlich unterscheidet dich nur Dein linkes Nasenloch von den anderen,da haben wir Dir die Freiheit gegeben,deinen Charakter zu personalisieren.^^"


Mit dem Pfad der Titanen stellte Blizzard ein von vielen Spielern besonders seit der EInführung von Wrath of the Lich King und dem Tier 9 Set Einheitsbrei gewünschtes Feature vor,das sich letztendlich als Luftblase entpuppte,die schnell wieder zerplatzt ist.Ich bin der Meinung,Mr.Kotick und Co haben da ihre Finger im Spiel.

Weil Individualisierung bedeutet Balancing...und Balancing bedeutet Arbeit.Und Arbeit bedeutet Geld zu investieren....also warum machen wir uns es nicht einfacher,sparen uns den ganzen Mist mit der Personalisierung unserer Charaktere und machen alles gleicher und gleicher?

Es heisst " Never change a working system".

Damals,als es im World-Chat von WoW-Classic nur ein Makro gab,das immer und immer wider gepostet wurde.... "... LFG Scholo,Strath,UBRS,LBRS..." schrieen die Leute nach Innovation,nach etwas neuem,nach dem selben Gefühl,als sie damals mit ihrem Charakter anfingen zu spielen.Ich zumindest war damals stolz,ein KOMPLETTES Tier 0 Set zu besitzen.Und es gab auch keine Anforderungen wie Gearscore oder Equipcheck oder ähnliches.Damals war es noch was besonderes,Blau zu tragen.Und noch etwas schöneres.lila anzuhaben.

Heutzutage ist das besondere verkommen,es hat vollends an Bedeutung verloren.
Was hätten die leute mit den heutigen Anforderungen wohl damals gesagt,wenn man komplett in Blau nach einem Molten Core Raid gefragt hätten? Nach heutigem Standard wäre wahrscheinlich sowas gekommen wie " LOL,ROFL,L2P,Noob,Boon,Gimp..." etc.Aber so war es damals nicht. 

Der Satz "Bring the PLayer,not the Class" ist/war ein zweischneidiges Schwert,mit dem sich Blizzard und die Community selbst geschnitten haben.
Zum einen die,die nach alles in allem gebettelt haben und zum anderen Blizzard,weil sie in ihrer Geldgier und aus Angst vor dem Verlust von Kunden auf ebendsolche gehört haben.

Ich will nicht sagen,das ich Blizzard nicht irgendwie verstehen kann.Ich meine,wenn man zum Beispiel einen Laden hat,der gewisse Waren führt...der Ladenbesitzer aber merkt,das seine kunden eher an anderen Waren interesse haben als an den von ihm angebotenen,dann wird er sich auch überlegen,wie er es seinen Kunden recht machen und so zu mehr Umsatz kommen kann.In dém er vor allem sein Sortiment den Wünschen des Kunden anpasst und ihm das bietet was er haben will und kaufen wird.Doch was ist,wenn der Markt gesättigt und sein Angebot wieder mal nicht dem gewünschtem Standard Entspricht?Er wird sich wieder anpassen,solange der Kunde ihn am Leben halten muss.Denn der Kunde ist schliesslich König.^^
Nun das hat Blizzard leider falsch gemacht.Ich bin kein Wirtschaftsexperte,aber wenn die Analysierer in Irvine derart falsch gelegen haben in ihren Brainstorming-Sessions,dann sollte man die Notbremse ziehen.Klar kann man es niemals ALLEN rechtmachen.

Die Spieler wollten das was sie jetzt haben.Und dennoch machen sie den Entwicklern Vorwürfe,warum alles nun so ist wie es ist.Getreu dem Satz " Es liegt in Eurer Natur,euch selbst zu zerstören" (Na,woher stamt der wohl ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),wird die Gier und der Reiz nach mehr immer wieder dafür sorgen,das sich die Spieler und die Entwickler eines Spieles wie WOW gegenseitig kaputtmachen.Manchmal sollte man auch konsequent sein,und vieleicht nicht auf das Konto und die Meinung der Spieler hören.Zumindest nicht immer.

In einem Userkommentar zur Buffed.de Cataclysm Irvine/Blizzard Reise stand ein wahrer Satz.

Ich will ihn hier nicht zitieren,aber es ging darum,das man net soviel essen kann wie man kotzen möchte.^^

Mit World of Warcraft : Cataclysm wird nichts anders,alles bleibt beim alten.Zumindest was das eigentliche System angeht.Ich denke, die leute wollen Innovationen,die derart einschneidend wären,das es quasi gleich ein komplett neues Spiel sein müsste,damit man wieder diesen AHA Effekt hat.Aber Cataclysm ist nur eine Erweiterung,kein Neuanfang.Und ein Kratzer hier,ein neu gestalteter Stein dort machen noch keine Revolution aus.

Solange die Leute nicht merken,das sie mit jedem Addon letzendlich immer wieder das alte nur mit neuem Farbton erhalten,solange wird Blizzard auch diese bequeme Schiene weiterfahren.Weil warum etwas ändern,das sich im Grunde genommen zum selbstläufer entwickelt hat?
Selbst all jene,die jetzt Beschwerden an den Tag legen,werden schon allein aus Neugier,aus einer Hoffnung heraus,die wahrscheinlich knapp 40 € für diese Erweiterung hinblättern.Man könnte jetzt psychologisch werden,aber soweit wollen wir es hier nicht treiben.


Für mich waren es dennoch 5 nette Jahre,auch wenn man letztendlich mit ansehen musste,wie ein geliebtes Hobby sich selbst durch ihre Macher UND Nutzer zugrunde getrieben hat.

Ich spiele seit etwa 2 monaten nicht mehr aktiv WoW,auch kein anderes MMORPG,da mir dazu die Zeit zu schade ist derweil.Und ab und an schaut man mal bei Buffed.de rein,schaut was sich so tut,wie es weiter geht...
Ich beneide jeden,der wie ich damals,neu in diesem Fantasyuniversum ist und diese Entwicklung nicht mit machen musste.


So long,es war klasse,zu denen zu gehören,die WoW von Geburt an erleben durften,mit all seinen Höhen und Tiefen...

Allen,die weiterhin ihre Zeit in diesem immer noch ganz gutem Spiel verbringen,wünsche ich den Spass,der mir leider vergagangen ist. =)


Danke fürs lesen,wer es bis hierher geschafft hat. =)


----------



## Squizzel (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören. 

RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
RIP WoW nach den ersten Bossnervs in Classic
RIP WoW nach BC
RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, nach der Einführung der neuen Rassen
RIP WoW nach den Instanznervs in BC
RIP WoW nach der Einführung des Markensystems
RIP WoW nach der Einführung der Arena
RIP WoW nachdem Schamanen und Paladine auf beiden Seiten Spielbar waren
RIP WoW nach Wotlk
RIP WoW nach der Einführung des 10/25 Wechselraidsystem
RIP WoW nach der Einführung der Hardmodes für geteilten Schwierigkeitsgrad
RIP WoW nach den Buffanpassungen der Klassen
RIP WoW nach dem Todesritter
RIP WoW nach dem Instanzsystems des Kollosseums

Das sind jetzt die Punkte, die mir nur kurz auf dem Sprung zur Arbeit einfallen.

Vorschlag: [entfernt], so gut wie keinen Interessiert dieses Geheule.


----------



## nizor (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.




Genau das ist es aber


----------



## BlackSun84 (14. Juni 2010)

Die Kritik ist schon überzogen. Ok, es werden auch von mir als interessant gedachte Neuerungen wegfallen, allerdings wäre doch das Geschrei nicht weniger groß, wenn am Ende 08/15-Gildentalente gekommen wären, die nur der Gildenleiter festgelegt hätte ("OLOL Mein Gildenleade legt nur Kacktalete gfest!!!!!"). Genauso wäre ein Pfad der Titanen halbgar gewesen, wenn dieser nur eine kleine Erweiterung des Talentsystems gewesen wäre ("KAck Blizz. SOn scheißbaum!!!eineinself"). 

Ich kann mit den Streichungen durchaus leben. Meine Schmerzgrenze ist noch lange nicht erreicht, wenn ich auch jetzt schon weiß, dass ich Cata genau wie Wrath durchspielen (bis auf die härtesten Raidbosse) und dann pausieren werde.


----------



## Garkeiner (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.




Aber sowas von! Immer das Gleiche, waste of lifetime.

my 5 pence


----------



## Avek (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.



WTF ist ein "wayne" Thread???


----------



## Aggropip (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius ich gebe dir im großen und ganzem recht. Sehr schön geschrieben, kein einfacher *mimimi blizz ist scheiße* thread.

Ich spiele es weiter weil ich noch die Hoffnung habe das Blizzard es schafft WoW wieder zu den alten werten zuführen die es damals so super gemacht haben.

Ansonsten.... SW ToR inc einself111


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...




Genau so sehe ich das auch. Schon seit Release gab es immer Leute, die den Tod von WoW gesehen haben, weil Entscheidungen ihnen persönlich nicht gepasst haben. So viel falsch kann Blizzard seit 2005 nicht gemacht haben. Natürlich gibt es persönliche Schmerzgrenzen, und meine kommt aufgrund der Streichungen von Features in Cataclysm, auf die ich mich gefreut habe, immer näher. Deswegen kann es schon durchaus sein, dass für mich persönlich WoW mal in Frieden ruhen kann, aber sicherlich nicht allgemeingültig für alle.


----------



## Silvercorn (14. Juni 2010)

ist kein schlechter beitrag muss man sagen respekt!
aber...
dennoch wenn du argumentieren wills darfs du nicht nur das negative von heute raussuchen sondern auch das posetive mit dem alten vergleichen und dann kommt auch so eine menge raus glaub mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was wäre das jetztige LFG tool? früher gabs net und bevor du ini gehen konntes musstes du 2-3 stunden warten jetzt gehts schneller... klar kann mana ufzählen mit der scheise da kommen "beschissene" leute aber das glaub ich net jeder spielt anders und der jenige muss damit klarkommen wenn er dann net in die gruppe passt dann isses so und man sagt tschüss

naja soviel meine meinung...

(ex wow'ler seit ca 6 monate)


----------



## IceAngel84 (14. Juni 2010)

Ist doch immer das selbe ein neues Addon kommt und schon wird rumgeheult und wenn man Liest sollte man es auch Richtig der Pfad der Titanen ist zwar raus aber dafür gibt es neue Glyphen und die Glyphen können gewechselt werden ohne als Gold om AH auszugeben und ich Zietiere aus den Buffed Threat.



"Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."


----------



## Dantevalerius (14. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Dantevalerius ich gebe dir im großen und ganzem recht. Sehr schön geschrieben, kein einfacher *mimimi blizz ist scheiße* thread.



Das war auch mein Zweck/Anliegen.....Blizz heul threads gibt es genug.Ich finde deises spiel nicht scheisse und beneide wie gesagt jeden der noch spass dran hat.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

verstehe das geheule auch net !

mir machte es auch immer noch spaß.
Wie man in meiner Signatur sieht spiele ich gerade eine Schamanin hoch und die macht echt spaß !!

bin echt gespannt wie es mit Cata wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

manche dinge stimmen schon, was du schreibst.ABER.... du kannst von einem fussballspiel nicht verlangen, das es nach einem addon eine flugsimulation wird. ich hoffe du verstehst den vergleich. alles war damals neu und aufregend und da man alles kennt, hat es ein wenig den reiz verloren. nichtsdestotrotz, ist es ein spiel, das mich nach 5 jahren immer noch fesselt, wobei ich sagen muss, das ich eher ein casual spieler bin ( familie, beruf etc) und ab und an auch mal eine pause mache, um mich anderen spielen zu widmen. ich freue mich auf cata und werde es dann auch wieder verstärkt spielen (sofern mir die zeit dazu bleibt). deswegen gleich R.I.P. wow zu schreiben, find ich überzogen. sollte jemandem das spiel in seiner art nicht mehr gefallen, kann ich nur raten den account zu kündigen und sich einem anderen hobby zu widmen. die spieler, die sich wie ich auf cata freuen, wünsche ich noch eine schöne zeit, in der alten wow welt und viel vorfreude aufs addon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dantevalerius (14. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.
> 
> Meine Güter, wie nötig hat es die Menschheit, dass man sie beachtet XD



Oh man,an dir sieht man echt das du nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hast,warum ich das Ganze geschrieben habe.Hier gehts nicht um MEINE Abwesenheit in WoW oder mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis.Aber für leute,die wie du anderen nur das maul verbieten wollen,war dieser Thread auch nicht gedacht.^^aber leider kann ich es nicht vermeiden,das solche dämlichen Kommentare wie deiner hier erscheinen.^^


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Nach der Logik des TE dürfte es nur 3 Klassen geben: 1 Für Tanken, 1 Für Schaden, 1 Für Heilung.
Weil sonst gäbe es ja Überschneidungen und das wäre nicht mehr individuell  ...


----------



## Silvercorn (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Oh man,an dir sieht man echt das du nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hast,warum ich das Ganze geschrieben habe.Hier gehts nicht um MEINE Abwesenheit in WoW oder mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis.Aber für leute,die wie du anderen nur das maul verbieten wollen,war dieser Thread auch nicht gedacht.^^aber leider kann ich es nicht vermeiden,das solche dämlichen Kommentare wie deiner hier erscheinen.^^



genau lass dir die laune net verderben ich finde es gut was du geschrieben has^^


----------



## I.am.Weasl (14. Juni 2010)

a never ending story ...


----------



## Freakypriest (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde auch das der Thread im prinzip zwar stimmt aber deutlich überzogen ist.
Mir scheint es auch als hättest du ihn eher aus frust geschrieben als alles andere, 3 Heiler Klassen??? es waren schon immer 4 nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Dantevalerius (14. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nach der Logik des TE dürfte es nur 3 Klassen geben: 1 Für Tanken, 1 Für Schaden, 1 Für Heilung.
> Weil sonst gäbe es ja Überschneidungen und das wäre nicht mehr individuell ...


 Naja aber das ist doch genau das worauf es seit Wotlk hinausläuft....Wozu in WoW noch zig Klassen anbieten wenn irgendwann eh alle das gleiche können?verstehste?Und eine derartige Entwicklung sehe ich da irgendwie kommen,und das nimmt einem echt den Spass.^^


----------



## Dantevalerius (14. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das der Thread im prinzip zwar stimmt aber deutlich überzogen ist.
> Mir scheint es auch als hättest du ihn eher aus frust geschrieben als alles andere, 3 Heiler Klassen??? es waren schon immer 4 nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Stimmt,habe den Schami vergessen.Sorry dafür!^^


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Naja aber das ist doch genau das worauf es seit Wotlk hinausläuft....Wozu in WoW noch zig Klassen anbieten wenn irgendwann eh alle das gleiche können?verstehste?Und eine derartige Entwicklung sehe ich da irgendwie kommen,und das nimmt einem echt den Spass.^^



Und wie war es früher? Da hast Du bei allen Klassen eine Skillung gesehn weil es die einzige war die getaugt hat und Ende.
Wie rosa muss die Brille eigentlich sein, wenn man das als individueller empfindet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (14. Juni 2010)

"Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."


Diesen Satz, kann sich Greg Street dahin stecken wo die Kalifornische Sonne nicht hinscheint, dieser blöde spaten!!!
Denkt mal an das Tanzstudio, ob man es nun brauch oder nicht!!!
Blizzard Entwickler sind so unkreativ, dass man kotzen könnte!!


----------



## sympathisant (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Naja aber das ist doch genau das worauf es seit Wotlk hinausläuft....Wozu in WoW noch zig Klassen anbieten wenn irgendwann eh alle das gleiche können?verstehste?Und eine derartige Entwicklung sehe ich da irgendwie kommen,und das nimmt einem echt den Spass.^^



stimme dir ja im grossen und ganzen zu. nur das ist doch nix neues mehr. vor zwei jahren hat man sich drüber aufgeregt , inzwischen damit abgefunden und spielt was anderes.


----------



## Kostex (14. Juni 2010)

Glaube wow wirds sicher noch ne ganze weile geben. schonmal nur wegen der spielerzahl. und ich glaub cta muss ja fast was werden nach der riesen pleite von wotlk(ma ehrlich des is dochn witz). bin auch schon seit classic dabei. jedoch muss ich auch sagen dass wotlk ein griff ins...war. ich langweile mich mit meinem 80er nurnoch und hab keine motivation mehr zum raiden weil icc etc einfach nur langweilig is. daher hab ich mir nen 70er bc twink raufgezockt und geh mit dem nach bt etc und macht mir atm sehr viel spass. classic war zwar auch geil jedoch wennde keine gute gilde hattest sahste netmal mc. bc war in meinen augen das beste was wow passiert ist. net zu leicht und net zu schwer ( ich rede von vor den bossnervs). black tempel, hyal, swp sahen vor den nerv nur die besten gilden und die weniger guten waren halt in ssc oder fds. aber zumindest haben alle geraidet und hatten spass daran was ja in classic ohne gut besetzter gilde net möglich war. und jetzt brauchste netmal mehr ne gilde und machst icc clear im 10er zumindest und im 25er war ich auch schon bei 10/12 mit nem rnd raid.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (14. Juni 2010)

Also Erstmal der Beitrag ist gut geschrieben Allerdings unnötig und es ist ein Mimimimi. 
Du fandest es früher besser, kann ja sein Aber es gibt Spieler die das von Früher nicht kennen und sie immer angegriffen Fühlen für sie ist jetzt Die schönste Zeit.

Lasst ihn einfach sein meinug und heult nicht immer rum mit ach Juckt mich nicht dies und das, Einfach nichts schreiben und gut.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> "Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."
> 
> 
> Diesen Satz, kann sich Greg Street dahin stecken wo die Kalifornische Sonne nicht hinscheint, dieser blöde spaten!!!
> ...




sorry aber mehr fällt mir da net ein



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reborc (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde das Schwachsinnig.
Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass damals in der Classic WoW besser war als jetzt?
Also würdest du jetzt lieber mit Lvl 60 am Pechschwingenhort rumgurken, als zu versuchen den Lichkönig zu töten. 
Die ganzen neuerungen biete abwechslung, damit es nicht langweilig wird, 5 Jahre mit seinem lvl 60 Epic Held rumzustehen.


----------



## Scythe86 (14. Juni 2010)

Als jemand, der WoW offenbar ebenso lange spielt wie der TE kann ich das Gejammer kaum nachvollziehen. Gut, das täglich jemand WoW für tot erklärt ist ja nichts Neues. Und Meckern im Allgemeinen ist ja ohnehin so was wie Brot & Wasser der meisten MMO-Spieler. Allerdings ist es doch immer der selbe Kram. Es wird permanent nach Neuerungen und Entwicklungen gebrüllt und restlos jede Neuerung hat ihre Kritiker auf den Plan gerufen - in der Regel sogar zahlreich. 

Zu Zeiten von classic, fanden alle classic doof. Dann kam BC und classic war toll, während BC mies gemacht wurde. Heute wird BC bejubelt und Wotlk ist der "Fail of the Lich King" und freilich ein ganz, ganz mieses Add-On. 3.2 war im Übrigen besser als 3.3 und Cataclysm wird sicherlich auch absoluter Bockmist, wohingegen dann Wotlk nach Cata-Release zur Sternstunde der WoW-Zeit erklärt wird. Früher war alles für "pros" (im Allgemeinen häufig Hartz-IV-Empfänger genannt) heute ist alles für "casuals" (im Allgemeinen häufig Kiddies genannt). Es ist alles entweder schwarz oder weiß. Aber meist ist es schwarz - rabenschwarz. 

Es ist wohl Teil der MMO-Kultur, dass genörgelt wird. Permanent. Ja, es gibt Spielelemente mit denen ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, aber gerade WoW ist derart facettenreich und "groß", dass man mit gerade einmal 60-70% favorisierter Spielelemente bestens beschäftigt ist.


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Man man man... wie oft muss man diese Scheisse hier noch lesen, nur weil ein neuer TE mal wieder zu faul/dumm war die SuFU zu benutzen?

Bereits zu BC Zeiten kamen solche Sprüche, weil ja Palas plötzlich nicht nur Heiler sondern auch Tanks waren!


----------



## hödr (14. Juni 2010)

Tach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. können nicht 4 Klassen und nicht nur 3 heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?
2. Heißt es nicht "never change a running system" ?


Zum eigentlichen Thema:

Ich kanns auch nichtmehr hören R.I.P WoW da R.I.P WoW dort.

Spiele machen einfach im Lauf der Zeit veränderungen durch; das ist ganz normal.
Ich spiele WoW auch seit der 1. Stunde, und muss zugeben das es am Anfang besser war als das heutige WoW.
Aber ich kann mich noch düster daran erinnern, das vor dem Release des 1. Addons auch langsam die lauft draußen war. (zu Classic Zeiten).

Ich vergleich die damalige Situation immer gerne mit folgendem Beispiel.

Du kaufst dir n neues Auto. Findest es sehr schön und fährst damit auch jeden Tag. Du bist schon fast euphorisch.
Nach 2-3 Monaten lässt dein Glücksgefühlt nach und es ist für dich nurnoch ein gewöhnliches Auto. 

Woran liegts? Was hat sich geändert?

Hast du dich ggf. an das Auto gewöhnt? Ist es nichts mehr Neues für dich? Ist es nurnoch Routine? Hast ggf. DU dich auch geändert?


Als letztes möchte ich gerne noch folgendes los werden:

Warum muss jeder ... sobald Ihm WoW nichtmehr gefällt R.I.P WoW oder WOW dich gibts nichtmehr lange etc. schreiben?
Hör doch einfach in Würde auf und benachrichtige nicht die halbe Welt von deiner neuen tollen Einsicht!
(reicht da nicht ein einfaches tüschss Community)

Gruß


----------



## Knallkörper (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Und ich kann dieses Hauptschulniveau von Leuten wie dir nicht mehr sehen.^^Du hast arbeit?Mit dieser Ausdrucksweise???Naja war ja klar das sich wieder der ein oder andere meldet der im anonymen internet die fresse aufreisst anstatt mal nen konstruktiven Kommentar abzugeben.
> Kleiner tipp am rande Du Verbalakrobat:
> Musst es ja nicht lesen,wenn du es nicht mehr sehen kannst.
> 
> ...




hmm... du zeigst auch gewisses Grundschulniveau, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auch gleich beleidigt... also komm mal runter von deinem hohen Ross nur weil nich jeder dir zustimmt (ja es ist ein Käse zum Whine thread) und manche halt etwas roher ihre meinung zum ausdruck bringen!

btw. bin mir bei dir auch nicht sicher ob du arbeit hast... merkste jetzt was ich mit deinem "niveau" ansprechen wollte?


----------



## Gwesine (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dantevalerius


Sehr schön geschriebener Text dem ich in den meisten Punkten nur zustimmen kann. WoW ist nichtmehr das was es einmal war und wegen dem wir es gespielt haben ... leider. Das ganze Spiel hat sich einfach zu stark gewandelt, wurde zu stark verschoben und zu stark auf kindlichen niveau angepasst. Auch ging der Spass flöten neues zu entdecken, unbekantes zu erforschen. Blizzard hat es einfach verpasst hier nach zu legen. Im Grunde würde alles nur vereinfacht und runter geschraubt. 
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen dass sich das ganze mit Cataclysm stark ändern wird. Im Gegenteil



An diese ganzen "Mimimimi, ich kann das aber nichtmehr hören" Schreier :

Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei. Ansonsten würdet ihr euer Geschreie weit eindämmen oder wärd gar der gleichen Meinung. Aber was will man von leuten erwarten die erst mit BC oder WotlK eingestiegen sind. Da muss der neid rüber gebracht werden weil man ja Classic nicht gespielt hat und nicht mitreden kann. Also mal schnell alle Beiträge in diese Rchtung flamen! 
Armes Gesindel
Ach, euer "Ich hab aber Classic gespielt" könnt ihr euch sparen. Glaubt euch eh keiner



Grüße


Gwesi


----------



## Chakata (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.



Ehm .. Paladin, Prister, Druide und Schamane ... stimmt, sind 3 Klassen die heilen können. 

Wie soll man deinen Beitrag ernst nehmen du selbst ernannter "alter Hase" wenn du nichtmal so banale Dinge zusammenbekommst?

Was deine bemerkungen bezüglich Equipcheck und Gearscore angeht lass dir eins gesagt sein: Wow kennt sowas immer noch nicht, lediglich RANDOMGRUPPEN dort wird das gehandhabt. RANDOMGRUPPEN bestehen aber aus den letzten noobs oh ne Freunde die sich gegenseitig Dissen. Gestützt werden diese Gruppen von anderen Spielern die lediglich ihren 10ten Twink irgendwo schnell durchbringen.

Spiel in einer Gilde mit Freunden zusammen wie damals. Glaube kaum das du dir dann einen Gearcheck unterziehen musst. Wenn du dem Wahn der Deppen ziehen möchtest hast du mit deinen Argumenten recht. Damals ga bes kein Gearcheck. 

Wer allerdings hatte den zu der von dir besagten Zeit einen Raidplatz? Richtig, niemand. 

bb und gz zu deinem sinnlosen mimimi Beitrag


----------



## Chakata (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei. Ansonsten würdet ihr euer Geschreie weit eindämmen oder wärd gar der gleichen Meinung. Aber was will man von leuten erwarten die erst mit BC oder WotlK eingestiegen sind. Da muss der neid rüber gebracht werden weil man ja Classic nicht gespielt hat und nicht mitreden kann. Also mal schnell alle Beiträge in diese Rchtung flamen!
> Armes Gesindel
> Ach, euer "Ich hab aber Classic gespielt" könnt ihr euch sparen. Glaubt euch eh keiner



Genau ... Glaube ich dir auch nicht deinen letzten Satz ... kannst dir also sparen dein mimimi


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

hödr schrieb:


> Warum muss jeder ... sobald Ihm WoW nichtmehr gefällt R.I.P WoW oder WOW dich gibts nichtmehr lange etc. schreiben?
> Hör doch einfach in Würde auf und benachrichtige nicht die halbe Welt von deiner neuen tollen Einsicht!



Genau so sehe ich das auch!
Dieses Rumgeheule und das Umherwerfen falscher Tatsachen, die letztendlich nur eigene Empfindungen sind, kotzt mich nur noch an!


----------



## Messerset (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist ein simpler Versuch,anhand von einigen Entwicklungen in World of Warcraft zu verstehen,warum dieses Spiel zur Zeit so sehr unter Reizverlust leidet..Zumindest für die Leute,die wie ich seit Anfang an dabei sind/waren.



Schließ bitte nicht von dir auf andere. Ich spiele WoW auch von Anfang an und ich kann deine Meinung leider nicht teilen.


----------



## Ulkhor (14. Juni 2010)

hödr schrieb:


> Warum muss jeder ... sobald Ihm WoW nichtmehr gefällt R.I.P WoW oder WOW dich gibts nichtmehr lange etc. schreiben?


das sind die sogenannten progamer ... ohne die wow nicht mehr schön is und wir deshalb alle aufhören müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt.:
netter blog, aber für ne forumsdiskusion gänzlich ungeeignet, da das hier mit sicherheit noch weiter in flames ausartet^^


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei.



Ich glaub echt du hast ernsthaft einen an der Waffel.... mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu schreiben!


----------



## Ayuran (14. Juni 2010)

Ganz kurz und knapp gesagt: Der TE hat Recht. Blizz hat das Spiel in den Sand gesetzt, wobei die Comm da nicht  ganz unschuldig ist.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Reborc schrieb:


> Ich finde das Schwachsinnig.
> Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass damals in der Classic WoW besser war als jetzt?
> Also würdest du jetzt lieber mit Lvl 60 am Pechschwingenhort rumgurken, als zu versuchen den Lichkönig zu töten.
> Die ganzen neuerungen biete abwechslung, damit es nicht langweilig wird, 5 Jahre mit seinem lvl 60 Epic Held rumzustehen.




genau meine meinung. wotlk fand ich gar nicht so schlecht. ich spiele es gerne, so wie es ist. kleine verbesserungen, ok, aber ansonsten ist doch gut gelungen


----------



## DefloS (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



QFT


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Ayuran schrieb:


> Ganz kurz und knapp gesagt: Der TE hat Recht. Blizz hat das Spiel in den Sand gesetzt, wobei die Comm da nicht  ganz unschuldig ist.


Tolle Antwort... mittlerweile 3x soviele Spieler, aber angeblich in den Sand gesetzt... du bist mein Held im Erdbeerfeld!


----------



## Dreviak (14. Juni 2010)

Reborc schrieb:


> Ich finde das Schwachsinnig.
> Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass damals in der Classic WoW besser war als jetzt?
> Also würdest du jetzt lieber mit Lvl 60 am Pechschwingenhort rumgurken, als zu versuchen den Lichkönig zu töten.
> Die ganzen neuerungen biete abwechslung, damit es nicht langweilig wird, 5 Jahre mit seinem lvl 60 Epic Held rumzustehen.



So einen Schwachsinn, kann nur ein only WoW Spieler von sich geben. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## VILOGITY (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Das ganze Spiel hat sich einfach zu stark gewandelt, wurde zu stark verschoben und zu stark auf kindlichen niveau angepasst.



Na also geht doch

Einfach auf den Punkt gebracht :-)

@TE
Ok du hast ausgehört, dann freu dich über den Sonnenschein, sitz in der Eisdiele und hab im RL bissl Spass.

Hau rein :-)


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei. Ansonsten würdet ihr euer Geschreie weit eindämmen oder wärd gar der gleichen Meinung. Aber was will man von leuten erwarten die erst mit BC oder WotlK eingestiegen sind. Da muss der neid rüber gebracht werden weil man ja Classic nicht gespielt hat und nicht mitreden kann. Also mal schnell alle Beiträge in diese Rchtung flamen!
> Armes Gesindel
> Ach, euer "Ich hab aber Classic gespielt" könnt ihr euch sparen. Glaubt euch eh keiner



Genau, du krasser Oldschool-Wowler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juni 2010)

Hi erst mal von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde es ja schon komisch das manche meinen sich von einem Spiel verabschieden zu muessen, aber jedem das seine:p

Mein Tip: Mach kein Drama draus denn ehrlich gesagt, interessieren tut es keinen und hol die ein neues Spiel. Ist einem etwas langweilig gworden dann hoert man es einfach auf (bezieht sich nur auf Freizeitaktivitaeten diese Aussage^^) und probiert was neues aus. Geld jeden Monat fuer etwas das man als monoton oder gar abstossend empfindet zu zahlen ist nicht die beste Idee, wenn man nicht zum Masochismus tendiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S.: Falls du dich auf die Suche begeben solltest kann ich dir Aion empfehlen. Grafik top mit pve und pvp content und nettem crafting und paar netten zusaetzlichen features. Informiere dich einfach mal bei Interesse. Fuer mich hat es sich gelohnt 

Ahh..und es gibt 4 Heiler nicht 3 (!!!) aber da du wow ja schon Jahre spielst weist du das auch sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Mosh (14. Juni 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Ich habe auch vor einigen Wochen mit WoW aufgehört und da ich für mich besseren Ersatz gefunden habe, könnte es sogar endgültig gewesen sein. Aber bei mir sind nicht die Entwickler schuld. Die haben das Spiel nämlich von Grund auf immer weiter verbessert. Vielmehr war es einfach die fehlende Zeit um den Endcontent vernünftig zu erleben und die immer beschissener werdende Community.
Von der technischen Seite aus betrachtet würde ich immernoch soweit gehen und sagen, dass WoW das beste Spiel ist, dass ich jemals gespielt habe, aber nach 5 Jahren WoW bin ich nun einfach "satt" und brauchte was neues. 

Den Text vom TE finde ich übrigens extrem nichtssagend... man hätte es auf den Satz: "Ich habe aufgehört und daran sind die Entwickler schuld!" verkürzen können.


----------



## Jemira (14. Juni 2010)

Tut mir leid TE auch wenn es gut geschrieben ist, es ist ein whine Thread. Dass nach 5 Jahren ein SPIEL an Reiz verliert ist eher die Regel als die Ausnahme. Und ja bin erst seit BC dabei, mir macht WoW noch Spaß, habe zu BC-Zeiten PvP gespielt, jetzt Raide ich, man kann sich auch selbst Abwechlsung schaffen, ansonsten: WoW kündigen und gut ist. Trotzdem wette ich mit dir dass du mit Cata wiederkommst. Und wenn es nur dazu dient dass du mitreden kannst wie Sch* Blizz Cata gemacht hat. Naja da gibts ein Lied von den Toten Hose: "Früher war alles Besser" solltest dir mal reinziehn^^.


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

xontroulis schrieb:


> Ahh..und es gibt 4 Heiler nicht 3 (!!!) aber da du wow ja schon Jahre spielst weist du das auch sicher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der war gut... Schenkelklopfer des Tages^^


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> An diese ganzen "Mimimimi, ich kann das aber nichtmehr hören" Schreier :
> 
> Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei. Ansonsten würdet ihr euer Geschreie weit eindämmen oder wärd gar der gleichen Meinung. Aber was will man von leuten erwarten die erst mit BC oder WotlK eingestiegen sind. Da muss der neid rüber gebracht werden weil man ja Classic nicht gespielt hat und nicht mitreden kann. Also mal schnell alle Beiträge in diese Rchtung flamen!
> Armes Gesindel
> ...



Aha, und wer sagt uns, dass du weisst worüber du schreibst? Du hast Classic gespielt? Glaubt dir eh keiner...


----------



## Jingko (14. Juni 2010)

Tjo, zum Großteil geb ich dem Threadersteller recht. Auch wenn natürlich so manchens vielleicht etwas überzogen ist und früher mit Sicherheit eben nicht alles besser war.
Das "Aha-Gefühl", was man am Anfang bei WoW hatte, wird so oder so nie wieder kommen. So etwas wird sich auch mit einem Add-On nie wieder einstellen, allein schon, weil Monate vor Release alles neue bekannt ist, egal wie viel geändert würde. 
Auch sonst: Wo sind denn noch die grossen individuellen Unterschiede? Es wird immer unwichtiger, welche Klasse man spielt. Es spielt teilweise noch ne Rolle, ob Fern- oder Nahkämpfer, aber ob Magier, Hexer, Jäger ist egal, da entscheiden nur noch "Dps" und nicht individuelle Fähigkeiten. 

Achso, eins noch. Bloss nichts negatives zu WoW auf buffed. Da fühlen sich die Leute persönlich angegriffen. Egal wie berechtigt vieles auch sein mag. Und warum grade in letzter Zeit die als "mimimi-Threads" betitelten Thread zunehmen, interessiert hier auch keinen. Kritik unerwünscht.


----------



## xontroulis (14. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Der war gut... Schenkelklopfer des Tages^^



Komisch das dies kein anderer bis jetzt gemerkt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bordin (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Oh man,an dir sieht man echt das du nicht mal im Ansatz verstanden hast,warum ich das Ganze geschrieben habe.Hier gehts nicht um MEINE Abwesenheit in WoW oder mein Mitteilungsbedürfnis.Aber für leute,die wie du anderen nur das maul verbieten wollen,war dieser Thread auch nicht gedacht.^^aber leider kann ich es nicht vermeiden,das solche dämlichen Kommentare wie deiner hier erscheinen.^^



*OT
Eine frage.

Du wolltest doch konstruktive Meinungen höhren oder?

Du reagierst aber nur auf negative mimimi beiträge von leuten die nur große klappe im inet haben anstatt bei die antworten die zu dem thema passen.

ich glaube du wolltes das genauso haben das die mimimi leute kommen und nicht wegen kritik


----------



## Eyatrian (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...





Ich muss dich enttäuschen!  Genau DAS ist es was man unter einem MIMIMI-Thread vertsteht.

ALLES schlechtreden ohne eine gewisse objektive Sichweise


----------



## Iyasmina (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



BÄM
/sign

Wer mit den Änderungen nicht zurecht kommt, spielt halt nicht mehr. So einfach ist das. PUNKT


----------



## Aldaria (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.



Shamanen, Druiden, Paladine ich glaube die Priester sind dir sehr, sehr Böse. ;o)


----------



## Blub Bekifft (14. Juni 2010)

Er sagt nur die Wahrheit. Heute kann jeder etwas von dem was der andere auch kann. Die Individualität der Klassen ist dahin. Man darf aber auch nicht Vergessen, das Spiel ist heute noch so Erfolgreich weil eben die Entwickler auf die Wünsche der Spieler eingegangen sind. Und das sich diese Klientel auch Verändert hat und damit auch das Geschehen beeinflusst, steht außer Frage.

Ich kenne Studios die scherten sich nicht um die Meinung der Fans, wo die heute sind brauche ich nicht zu Erwähnen. WoW wird sich auch mit der Zeit totlaufen, aber Blizz wird das sicher nicht weh tun. Sie haben damit im Gegensatz zu ihren Mitbewerbern den Jackpot. 

Mann sollte auch solche Themen nicht gleich zerschreien, wir sind doch alle Demokraten oder? Mir ist ein sachlicher Beitrag lieber wie so manche Kiddiegeschwafel hier. Wer es nicht mehr spielen möchte soll es eben lassen, gilt auch für das Lesen der Beiträge

greetz


----------



## Chandra12 (14. Juni 2010)

man man man
ich weiß nicht,
wenn das Spiel angeblich so ankotzt, warum spielt ihr das noch?
mir macht es Spaß und ich lasse mir die Laune definitiv nicht versauen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sapper13 (14. Juni 2010)

Ach Jung,

Du suchst doch echt die Nadel im Heuhaufen. Ich versteh nicht was Du immer mit Reiz verloren hast. Egal was ist es gibt immer Leute die nicht zufrieden sind. Schaumal ganz am Anfang von Classic da dachte ich mir Raidinstanz? Das siehste nie. Dann war ich auf einmal in einer Gilde und okay wir sind nie sehr weit gekommen (Mittelfeld unten) MC und BWL und nen bischen AQ40, aber ich war schon weiter als ich dachte zu kommen. Dann in BC das gleiche. Wotlk ist sehr fair und jetzt schau mal was tolles mit Cata kommen wird. 10er inis mit gleichem Raid wie 25er. Jetzt musste nicht auf beiten und brechen 25er machen und damit leben das vielleicht 50 % des Raids alles nur so TS lolende rofelnde OMG Fail bla bla idioten sind, sonder es ist 10er. Wenn dir einer auf die Nüsse geht, kickste den einfach. Du musst fast nix mehr bereuen und kannst voll mit dabei sein wenn Du dir mühe gibst. Das wird zwar wieder die Leute treffen, die jetzt bei verkleinerung der Raids bisher sich haben mitziehen lassen, aber hey das ist dann wirklich mal gerecht und fair.

Ich finde es stehen rosige Zeiten in WoW an und mir scheint WoW seitig die Sonne aus dem Arsch....ich zock das Spiel halt total gerne. Farmen, Instanzen, Leveln, u.s.w. Freunde im TS mal was ausprobieren was keiner sonst macht. Classicinis besuchen, mal nen Städte Raid, schöne Landschaften wegen des Erkundungserfolgs abfarmen und dabei noch hier und da ne Versteckte Quest finden. 

Deshalb lass mal nicht den Kopf hängen, Du musst deine Position ändern, das Spiel wird sich wegen Dir nicht ändern und die Comunity wird dies auch nicht tun. Versuch einfach mal die Sachen so zu nehmen wie sie sind und wenn sie dir nicht passen, dann mach entweder eine Pause oder ziehe deine Konsequenzen.

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> Hallo Dantevalerius
> 
> 
> Sehr schön geschriebener Text dem ich in den meisten Punkten nur zustimmen kann. WoW ist nichtmehr das was es einmal war und wegen dem wir es gespielt haben ... leider. Das ganze Spiel hat sich einfach zu stark gewandelt, wurde zu stark verschoben und zu stark auf kindlichen niveau angepasst. Auch ging der Spass flöten neues zu entdecken, unbekantes zu erforschen. Blizzard hat es einfach verpasst hier nach zu legen. Im Grunde würde alles nur vereinfacht und runter geschraubt.
> ...


----------



## Skyler93 (14. Juni 2010)

Blizz sollte einfach garnichtsmehr zu den addons ansagen, somit brechens keine versprechungen und niemand heult herum Oo
Ich finds auch kacke das Pfad rausgepatcht wurde, und auch Gildentalentsystem, aber hätten die nix davon gesagt, dass das und das rauskommt aber dann doch gestrichen werden währen i-wie nicht alle am heulen Oo
zu Cata release möchtest du eh wieder spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eine Pause einlegen ist das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schau dir andere MMOs an sind auch Klasse Spiele 
Nein ich denke WoW lebt noch ne Zeit, und damit müsst ihr auskommen


----------



## think000 (14. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie interessant. Einige beschweren sich hier über den verfasser das er hier herum heult und dass das hier ein mimimi-thread is, aba is denen schon mal in den sinn gekommen das diese beschwerden in genau diese richtung gehen, wie das, dass sie zu kritisieren versuchen???
Manche sachen sin einfach so paradox das es garnimma schlimmer geht.

Außeedem: dies is ja ein forum. Grundsätzlich daef hier jeder seine meinungen verbreiten. Das is ja jeden bekannt. Genauso dass niemand gezwungen wird etwas zu lesen, das sollte ebenfalls bekannt sein. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus dass niemand neben euch steht und euch mit ner waffe bedroht und euch zwingt diesen thread durchzulesen.
Deshalb verstehe ich ned dass trotzdem leute gibt, die von haus aus NEIN zu sogenAnnten "rip" threads sagen und sie trotzdem lesen.
Jeder der etwas denken kann weis, dass hier etwas nicht zusammen passt.
Ich sag ja au ned: da spring ich ned runter das mag ich ned, un dann bin ich gleich einer der ersten die da runter hüpfen.

Solche leute sollte meiner meinung nach nicht ernst nehmen.
Kritik kann man ruhig schreiben, über das geschrieben. Aba nicht über den titel.
Wieder ein kleines beispiel: der film is gut. Aba da titel is scheise. Alles scheise!

Sowas is einfach nur trauig.


----------



## Karanadar (14. Juni 2010)

Ein kleiner Pluspunkt geht an Blizzard... diesmal werden diese Features hoffentlich nicht auf der Verpackung stehen, da sie ja nun schon so "früh" gestrichen wurden... ich erinnere da an die Zeile, sinngemäß etwa: "Entwerft eure eigenen Tänze im Tanzstudio", das stand so auf der WotLK Verpackung. Klar, dem Gros der Spielerschaft war es vollkommen egal, manche waren froh, dass so etwas nicht kommt, weil es für sie keinen nutzen hatte. Allerdings fand ich es lustig wie sich damals immer über AoC und WAR echauffiert wurde, die *vor* dem Release *offen* zugaben, dass gewisse Features nicht kommen würde und bei Blizzard war es okay selbst wenn es auf der Packung steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

ich find es immer noch gut so wie es ist ! 
und *irgendwann* darf ich sowas mal miterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXb1Yd5oy7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Preator (14. Juni 2010)

Warum muss eigentlich jeder, dem etwas am Spiel nicht passt oder damit aufhören bzw. ne Pause machen will einen Beitrag hier im Forum schreiben? Ich mach auch ne Pause aber deswegen muss ich nicht gleich ne DIN A4 Seite voll schreiben. Was soll der Zweck davon sein? Braucht ihr ne Bestätigung das ihr aufhören dürft oder was?


----------



## Acho (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm eigentlich hat der TE recht!! WoW war damals besser da muss ich ihm recht geben.

Nur leider entwickelt sich Blizzard zur Geldmaschiene......merkt ihr (die flamer) noch was??? Die nehmen uns aus, es geht nur noch ums einfacher Spielen ALLE sollen WoW spielen und ZAHLEN ZAHLEN ZAHLEN....

Ich bin auch einer der Classic Zeiten ich hab soweit alles miterlebt. KLAR ändert sich vieles das soll es auch ja aber nicht zum negativen der KUNDEN (wir). Ich wäre einer der letzten der WoW den Rücken zukehrt aber wenn die wirklich so weitermachen seh ich schwarz.

Ach ja ignoriert die Flamer!! Das sind die leute für die das gemacht wird!! Genau die die das Spiel solangsam aber sicher KAPUTT machen !!

Ich weiss Wahrheit tut weh.
LET THE FLAMEWARS BEGIN!!!!!!



MfG
Acho


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Ich weiss Wahrheit tut weh.
> LET THE FLAMEWARS BEGIN!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ÜberNoob (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> 
> Vorschlag: [entfernt], so gut wie keinen Interessiert dieses Geheule.



warum liest du's dann. Wenn's dich nicht interessiert bleib draussen, und heul nicht rum das wer rumheult.


----------



## moehrewinger (14. Juni 2010)

Man kann ja seine Kritik ruhig üben, solange sie jetzt nicht platt und überzogen ist. Der Text selber ist ja nicht mal schlecht geschrieben, auch wenn ich in den meisten Punkten widerspreche. Mir persönlich gefällt aktuell WOW so gut wie noch nie. Und als E-Pen Vergleich, Ja ich war auch schon in Classic mit dabei, hab aber nach nem dreiviertel oder einem Jahr aufgehört, weil du damals ohne Gilde fast keine Chance hattest und Gruppensuche echt fürn A... war. Ebenso mit BC. Wieder angefangen, nach ner Weile aufgehört, Lichie das selbe Spiel. Erst jetzt mit dem Dungeonbrowser machts wieder richtig Bock. (Und diesmal auch mit Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). DungeonFinder mit die beste Erfindung in WoW Imho

*"ABER":* Wer den Thread dann ausgerechnet mit übelst platten und abgenutzten "R.I.P. WoW" betitelt, braucht sich über Flames nicht zu wundern. Die Überschrift könnte glatt aus dem Axel Springer Verlag stammen. 




Philine schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Made my Day


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Nur weil mehrere Klassen für den selben Zweck (z.B. Tanken) einsetzbar sind, heisst das noch lange nicht dass sie gleich sind oder sich gleich spielen ...


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich hat der TE recht!! WoW war damals besser da muss ich ihm recht geben.
> 
> Nur leider entwickelt sich Blizzard zur Geldmaschiene......merkt ihr (die flamer) noch was??? Die nehmen uns aus, es geht nur noch ums einfacher Spielen ALLE sollen WoW spielen und ZAHLEN ZAHLEN ZAHLEN....
> 
> ...






nur blizzard entwickelt sich zur geldmaschine? lol, die ganze welt besteht daraus...nur mal so am rande...was werden milliarden verdient, wenn 20 leute einem ball nachrennen und nach ihm treten und 2 leute "beschützen" ihr dunkles portal *gg* nicht nur blizzard geht diesen weg...jede firma macht dies so. kann man in der geldgeilen welt auch nicht anders erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fredolino (14. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nach der Logik des TE dürfte es nur 3 Klassen geben: 1 Für Tanken, 1 Für Schaden, 1 Für Heilung.
> Weil sonst gäbe es ja Überschneidungen und das wäre nicht mehr individuell ...



WIESO 3 KLASSEN 

da reicht doch pala

kann tanken ... heilen und auch damage machen ... den rest brauch keiner 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mimimi ende


----------



## Brillenputztuch (14. Juni 2010)

> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....



Genau hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen...wer nicht mal die Rollen kennt...sollt lieber käse zum whine bestellen und mit dem schreiben aufhören

Tank - dudu warry pala dk = 4 ok 100%
Heiler - dudu schami pala priest =4 nicht 3 setzen sechs...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Acho schrieb:


> Hmm eigentlich hat der TE recht!! WoW war damals besser da muss ich ihm recht geben.
> Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters.
> 
> Nur leider entwickelt sich Blizzard zur Geldmaschiene......merkt ihr (die flamer) noch was??? Die nehmen uns aus, es geht nur noch ums einfacher Spielen ALLE sollen WoW spielen und ZAHLEN ZAHLEN ZAHLEN....
> ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2010)

Im Endeffekt war es doch wieder ein Mimimi-irgendwann-war-alles-besser-Thread. Schön, dass du nicht mir spielst. Aber das will hier glaub ich keiner wissen.


----------



## Karanadar (14. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nur weil mehrere Klassen für den selben Zweck (z.B. Tanken) einsetzbar sind, heisst das noch lange nicht dass sie gleich sind oder sich gleich spielen ...



Nein, das ist subjektiv. Für viele haben sich die Schemata allerdings seit Release sehr stark angenähert und die Vielfalt ging verloren.


----------



## FrAkE (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



Wenn du aufn weg zur Arbeit übersowas nachdenkst dann bitte such ne suchtklinik auf Oo

weil gibt noch was anderes ausser WoW wen man nicht am pc sitzt lol
bist sicher auch so einer der mit seinen freunden über WoW reden HAHAHA

du NN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrael (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn es 3 Heilerklassen sind, kann einer von Priester, Druide, Schamane und Paladin das wohl nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (14. Juni 2010)

Warum fangen alle mimimi Threads mit diesem Satz an ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.


----------



## Loretta (14. Juni 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> bist sicher auch so einer der mit seinen freunden über WoW reden HAHAHA
> 
> du NN
> 
> ...



Aha nur weil es WoW ist darf er über sein Hobby nicht reden interessant, hmm über Fussball redet im Moment die ganze Welt und bis auf einige Ausnahmen ist es für die meisten auch nur ein Hobby.

Sehr interessante Einstellung.
Ach ja Hauptsache flamen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p1nk (14. Juni 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Wenn du aufn weg zur Arbeit übersowas nachdenkst dann bitte such ne suchtklinik auf Oo
> 
> weil gibt noch was anderes ausser WoW wen man nicht am pc sitzt lol
> bist sicher auch so einer der mit seinen freunden über WoW reden HAHAHA
> ...





ich sprech auch mit kollegen über wow na und? trotzdem habe ich familie, freund, kollegen/innen und arbeit! ich sprech ja auch über fussball! (ja ich spiele tatsächlich auch fussball)
also wieso sollte ich nicht zwischendurch mit kollegen über wow sprechen?


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Juni 2010)

FrAkE schrieb:


> Wenn du aufn weg zur Arbeit übersowas nachdenkst dann bitte such ne suchtklinik auf Oo
> 
> weil gibt noch was anderes ausser WoW wen man nicht am pc sitzt lol
> bist sicher auch so einer der mit seinen freunden über WoW reden HAHAHA
> ...




Und du lern bitte erst mal Zusammenhänge zu erkennen. Danke.


----------



## Leenia (14. Juni 2010)

Es zeugt von übermächtiger Selbstüberschätzung zu denken "Weil mir WOW nicht mehr gefällt, stirbt es". 
Und mehr macht der TE, genau wie die anderen "mimimis" nicht.

Nehmt einfach die aktuellen Spielerzahlen, rechnet euch aus, wieviel Promille eurer Meinung sind und sagt uns nochmal das WOW stirbt.


----------



## DeusExMachina (14. Juni 2010)

@dante

1. der beitrag ist viel zu lang, zuviel kostbare zeit geht beim lesen verloren^^
2. kein mimimi beitrag etc. schreibt jeder^^

3. und das gilt für Alle Beiträge dieser Art... ich habe noch bei keinem einzigen Beitrag einen Vergleich mit anderen existierenden MMO s gelesen. Jeder bemängelt immer nur das was ihn an WoW, WAR... stört. Wenn ihr euch schon die Zeit für so einen Monsterbeitrag nehmt, dann vergleicht doch mal auf der Basis eines "Selbsttests" die entsprechenden Games. Jeder Titel bietet doch ieinen Testacc. an... also ran an die Buletten und her mit den Erfahrungsberichten und nicht ständig mit diesen Meinungsverbesserungsvorschlägen aufgrund von "Hörensagen" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juni 2010)

Abgesehen davon dass es ein mimimi thread ist. Woher nimmt sich der TE eigentlich das Recht für alle zu sprechen die seit Anfang an dabei sind? Ich bin seit vanilla dabei und mir macht es immer noch spaß.


----------



## GroberUnfug (14. Juni 2010)

Warum meint jeder, der aus Frust mit WOW aufhören möchte, seine Entscheidung öffentlich machen zu müssen? 

Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe, Fussball zu spielen, schreib ich ja auch nicht erstmal nen Brief an den KICKER und beschwer mich über die FIFA, oder?

Entscheidung treffen --> Gilde und Freunde informieren --> Ausloggen --> WOW deinstallieren --> fertig ist die Wurst.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Warum fangen alle mimimi Threads mit diesem Satz an ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




das ist ein Fall für 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willtaker (14. Juni 2010)

ich bereue es grad echt, dass ich wirklich den ganzen thread gelesen hab.

mein highlight war aber das ende, denn der TE spielt ja schon gar nicht mehr und regt sich nach 2 monaten trotzdem noch auf. aber warum? denkt er den seit 2 monaten jeden tag an wow?


----------



## Ilunadin (14. Juni 2010)

IceAngel84 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das selbe ein neues Addon kommt und schon wird rumgeheult und wenn man Liest sollte man es auch Richtig der Pfad der Titanen ist zwar raus aber dafür gibt es neue Glyphen und die Glyphen können gewechselt werden ohne als Gold om AH auszugeben und ich Zietiere aus den Buffed Threat.
> 
> 
> 
> "Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."



Du meinst so wie das Tanzstudio?


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juni 2010)

GroberUnfug schrieb:


> Warum meint jeder, der aus Frust mit WOW aufhören möchte, seine Entscheidung öffentlich machen zu müssen?
> 
> Wenn ich keine Lust mehr habe, Fussball zu spielen, schreib ich ja auch nicht erstmal nen Brief an den KICKER und beschwer mich über die FIFA, oder?
> 
> Entscheidung treffen --> Gilde und Freunde informieren --> Ausloggen --> WOW deinstallieren --> fertig ist die Wurst.



Dachte ich mir auch gerade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich wirklich aufhören wöllte hätte ich nicht das verlangen es jedem zu erzählen. Weil mir dann alles um WoW egal wäre wenn mir das Interesse am Spiel verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## Andros-LL (14. Juni 2010)

WoW ist schon lange gestorben aber das weiß auch jeder der lange genug dabei war.

Für alle Neulinge gibt es kein Vergleich, sie kennen nur das WoW wie es eben ist und finden es i. O.
Ist auch gut für die Leute wenn es noch spaß bringt aber alle alten Hasen sind mit WoW fertig. Klar das nach 5 Jahren ein Spiel ätzend langweilig wird. 

Da WoW immer Leute finden wird die sich von dem Spiel faszinieren lassen kann man nicht wirklich vom Tode WoWs reden, eher das die alte Generation von Spielern langsam ausstirbt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist ein simpler Versuch,anhand von einigen Entwicklungen in World of Warcraft zu verstehen,warum dieses Spiel zur Zeit so sehr unter Reizverlust leidet..*Zumindest für die Leute,die wie ich seit Anfang an dabei sind/waren.*



Ich spare mir das Unwesentliche und frage direkt nach:


Hast du hierfür einen Beleg oder ist das etwa nur eine Behauptung? Dann solltest du das aber auch kenntlich machen.


----------



## mrhankey1784 (14. Juni 2010)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> WoW ist schon lange gestorben aber das weiß auch jeder der lange genug dabei war.
> 
> Für alle Neulinge gibt es kein Vergleich, sie kennen nur das WoW wie es eben ist und finden es i. O.
> Ist auch gut für die Leute wenn es noch spaß bringt aber alle alten Hasen sind mit WoW fertig. Klar das nach 5 Jahren ein Spiel ätzend langweilig wird.
> ...



Ich wiederhol mich zwar aber ich bin seit Vanilla dabei und spiele immer noch. Es macht mir immer noch Spaß. Ich weiß nicht woher ihr euch das Recht nehmt für alle "alten Hasen" zu sprechen...


----------



## larxenus (14. Juni 2010)

Garkeiner schrieb:


> Aber sowas von! Immer das Gleiche, waste of lifetime.
> 
> my 5 pence




Also ich finde er hat recht. Wow ist echt Berg runter gegangen, ich musste nur die änderung von bc auf wrath machen, jemand der classic bis auf wrath durchmachen musste, kann ich gut verstehen.

Auserdem, waste of lifetime? Ähm soviel ich weiß besteht hier in Buffed kein leszwang oder deratiges, wenn dir (euch) solche Threads nicht passen, einfach ignorieren.

ich für mein teil ha auch vor 2 Wochen aufgehört, und außer ab und zu Buffed anzuschauen, und zu gucken ob was spannendes passiert, hab ich nur noch 0 mit Wow zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich bin froh drum.


----------



## Lpax (14. Juni 2010)

Und wieder ist wow tot...wie oft kann so ein game sterben?

"Das ist KEIN Whine Thema" aha^^

Egal wie schön so ein Post geschrieben ist....der inhalt ist der selbe.



Gibt es eigendlich irgenwo einen Post wo die vor und Nachteile von Blizz Geschäfts Strategie aufgezählt werden?
Anhand der Spielerzahlen schaut es ja so aus als wenn die meisten zufreiden genug sind um 13euro zu zahlen.


----------



## Pamela1 (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....


Hmm mal nachzählen... Priester,Schamane, Druide, Pala... sind bei mir 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Lpax schrieb:


> Anhand der Spielerzahlen schaut es ja so aus als wenn die meisten zufreiden genug sind um 13euro zu zahlen.


Oder süchtig genug.
Am besten sind die "WoW ist scheiße ABER ich spiele immernoch weil..." posts.


----------



## Moktheshock (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> 
> 
> Mit dem Pfad der Titanen stellte Blizzard ein von vielen Spielern besonders seit der EInführung von Wrath of the Lich King und dem Tier 9 Set Einheitsbrei gewünschtes Feature vor,das sich letztendlich als Luftblase entpuppte,die schnell wieder zerplatzt ist.Ich bin der Meinung,Mr.Kotick und Co haben da ihre Finger im Spiel.



ja hast recht 4 klassen können tanken, find ich auch gut so! Da ich nun als Krieger "nicht" gezwungen bin Schild zu Tragen und mich verkloppen zu lassen.
Priester,Druide,Schamane und auch wenn sie keiner mag ^^ (pew pew palafanclub mitglied) Paladine können heilen^^ jeder hat seine vor und nachteile genauso bei den Tanks.


Der Pfad der Titanen ist nicht geplatzt er wartet nur auf seine Zeit, wie schon im interview gesagt wurde er is nich vom Tisch.

Und das argument vor 5 jahren war alles besser, da kannste dir nen eis backen. Ich hab kein bock mehr 5 stunden zu warten weil 2 oder 3 keinen fp in der nähe des raids haben und dadurch (und auch weil reiten damals nen echter luxus war mit 100%) 3 stunden brauchen um zu einem zu kommen. Sind sie dann endlich da müssen 3 andre wieder weg ne ne.
Und den loot haste auch damals schon hinterher geschmissen bekommen wenn du genug gold hattest.

Aber das vergessen einige gern^^ das es früher garnet so super war bzw. heute garnicht so schlecht^^
klar war t2 oder T3 ein woooooooooooooooooooooooooooow der hats drauf faktor aber sind wir ehrlich jeder depp hatte das d-set aus strath und epics aus aq 20^^


----------



## Mayestic (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...



Im Grunde verstehe ich dich aber du vergisst etwas ^^ Für sehr viele Spieler ist Dank der massiven Werbung WoW heute das was es für dich vorn paar Jahren mal war, was es für mich auch mal war. Daher sehe ich für WoW auch kein Ende. WoW wird heute von einem ganz anderem Publikum gespielt als noch vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Ein ganz anderer Schlag Spieler. Die kennen die alte Zeit nicht, vermissen sie nicht. Denen gefällt es so wie es jetzt ist, wie es sich jetzt entwickelt. Wir Alten müssen uns eben anpassen oder wie du gehen. Ich gehe häufig für ein paar Monate was anderes spielen. Gibt doch genug Alternativen mit denen man sich die Zeit totschlagen kann. Du bist mit deiner Meinung nicht alleine und hast meiner Meinung nach Recht aber du wirst ersetzt werden wie wir alle. Blizzard interessiert es scheinbar nicht das alte Strukturen zerfallen. Würde die neue Generation Struktur haben wollen wäre sie da. Stattdessen gibt es nur noch Raid bei denen man verpflichtet ist Gildenmitglied zu werden wenn man mitraiden möchte. Stirb der Raid, stirbt die Gilde. Da gibts keinen Zusammenhalt mehr. Es ist eine Zweckgemeinschaft, mehr nicht. Klar gibt es viele alte Gilden vorallem die seit Jahren existieren aber nur wenige haben mehr als 10 aktive Spieler am Abend. Ich bin in so einer Gilde. Wenn abends mal einer ausser mir online ist dann ist das der Durchschnitt. Unsere Raids sterben auch aus. Teilweise raiden wir garnicht weils wenig Sinn für uns macht denn Cata steht vor der Tür. Hardmodes und Erfolge interessieren uns auch nicht mehr. Die meisten guten Raidgilden haben sich aufgelöst oder haben aufgehört mit WoW. Stattdessen gibt es dutzende von Randomraids, teilweise sehr erfolgreich, teilweise chaotisch. WoW stirbt nicht, WoW verändert sich nur ob es mir nun passt oder nicht. 

Zum Thema Gearscore oder sowas wie blau darfst du mit uns nicht raiden du *sensierte Beleidigung*. Wen das alles stört soll sich selbst mal an die eigene Nase packen. Was jammert ihr denn alle immer. Macht eure eigenen Raids auf, scheisst auf Erfahrung und Gearscore, sammelt Leute denen es so geht wie euch. Organisiert euch. Warum sollte ein Raidleiter denn blaue Spieler mitnehmen wenn er lilane hinterhergeworfen bekommt ? Equip ist nicht alles das ist wahr aber es gleicht manchmal fehlenden skill aus. Es gibt einen Überschuss an lilanen Spielern. Der ganze Server ist voll damit. An jeder Ecke gibts Epix als free loot. Warum denn dann blaue mitnehmen ? Warum sollte er Leute mitnehmen die nichtmals ihre items verzaubern / nicht sockeln wo er sich vor wispers nicht retten kann von Leuten mit 5-6k GS-Scheisse ? *sorry böses Wort aber ich mag GS nicht auch wenn ichs selber benutze aber eher zum Vergleich* ( ist immer wieder schön zu sehen wenn ein 6k GS Spieler nur 50% von dem Schaden macht den ein 4,5k GS Spieler macht ^^. Der wird beim nächsten Raid garnicht mehr aufgestellt.


----------



## DjunGen (14. Juni 2010)

Also wenn an den Anschuldigungen des TE NICHTS dran wäre, würden sich hier einige wohl kaum so stark damit beschäftigen, die jetzige Situation derart zu verteidigen.




@TE Ich sehe das im großen und ganzen genauso. Spiele auch seid der Korean Beta. Allerdings spiele ich seit fast 1 Jahr kein WoW mehr und kenne auch von den Oldies keinen mehr, der aktiv spielt. Bemerkenswert, wenn du noch solange durchgehalten hast, aber die Veränderungen des Spiel´s sind teils so grawierend, dass man als Oldie nichtmehr klarkommt. Denn WotLK hat NICHTS mehr mit Vanilla gemeinsam! Und die die das jetzige WoW gut finden und selbst Vanilla gespielt haben, ham da nie was gerissen und waren Rang 2-3 Noobcasuals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie sie sich heute alle auf Titel wie "Späher" einen rubbeln, dieselben Kackboons die wir früher mit unseren Stamm´s im BG abgegrast haben! Den die Leute die C´thun noch mit 40 Leuten gelegt haben oder 1 Woche gefarmt haben um sich 3 Wochen direkt in Nax auszuloggen um Progress zu schieben, sind entweder in Führungspositionen heutiger "Hardmode" Gilden, oder INAKTIV!

Aber wie heißt es so schön: "Der letzte macht das Licht aus." Und ich sehe ein Licht am Ende des Tunnel´s. Guild Wars 2!


----------



## Soladra (14. Juni 2010)

Rip WOW bestimmt nicht 

allerdings liegt das urprüngliche "WOW-Gefühl" sprich das Erleben der Spielwelt und der Mitspieler im Sterben. 
Die Ingame - Gesellschaft verändert sich und obwohl ich bestimmt nicht konserrvativ bin, traure ich auch vielen Dingen, die zu classic Zeiten wichtig waren nach. 

Blizzard hier immer zu verdammen ist natürlich volliger Humbug, den die arbeiten Kundenorientiert und bringen nur das, was die Kunden wollen; zumidest die Mehrzahl. 
Und nahezu die komplette Community nimmt die Vorgaben an und spielt mit nen "neuen" Features. Man müsste weder alles mitmachen noch sich gleich aus dem Spiel verabschieden - es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten WIE man WOW spielen kann. Nur das wäre unter Umständenm mühsamer und man könnte ja von einigen ausgelacht werden 

-> also fix die die Raids abfarmen und dann maulen, das es soo übel ist wenn alle in lila posen und dass das Gemeinschaftgefühl ja zum Teufel gegangen ist


----------



## Astray (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, wem es nicht passt ----> da ist die Tür.

Ich spiele wow schon seit der open Beta und seh daher alle veränderungen und am ende kann man da nichts machen. Man muss damit leben, oder es sein lassen. Klar gibt es dinge die man vielleicht nicht mag, oder denen man im moment noch skeptisch gegenüber steht. Geht mir ja auch nicht anders, es gibt dinge wie z.B. das veränderte Raidsystem von 10er/25er mit cataclysem was mich im moment etwas stört. 

Ich bin sehr beunruhigt das die 25er aussterben, da der loot im 10er exakt der selbe sein wird und da sich 10 leute meistens weniger dumm anstellen als 25, werden dann die meisten 10er machen. Das sehe ich zurzeit sehr skeptisch, aber ich warte ab und lasse mich eines besseren belehren und wenn nicht, dann muss ich damit halt leben.


Für mich ist wow wie so ne art Mac Donalds. Du hast eine feste Auswahl an produkten, manchmal testen sie was neues und wenn es gut ist dann bleibt es auch und wenn man gern etwas anderes haben möchte, dass im sortiment nicht geführt wird, dann geht man raus und rein in einen anderen laden.

Diese "ohhhh wow stirbt blablabla" höre ich nun schon so oft.... entweder vor, bzw. nach einem neuen addon, oder wenn ein neues mmo auf den markt kommt. Fällt irgendwem was auf? Genau, WoW ist noch da! Es stirbt nicht... jedenfalls nicht in den naja, mind. 10-15 jahren.


----------



## SchV (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es brachte zu der damaligen Zeit einen enormen Schwung in die Online Spiele Community.WoW machte das Onlinegaming quasi über Nacht "salonfähig".^^



So einen Schwachsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Als ob WoW das erste MMORPG gewesen wäre. Wohl noch nie etwas von EverQuest oder Ultima Online gehört? Ultima Online war damals um ein vielfaches reizvoller als WoW es heute ist.



Dantevalerius schrieb:


> .
> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit *3 Klassen die heilen können*.


Hier hab ich aufgehört aufmerksam zu lesen bzw. dich ernst zu nehmen. Wenn man schon seitlanges "Mimimi" produziert, dann sollte man wenigstens keinen Schwachsinn schreiben.




Dantevalerius schrieb:


> .
> Ich spiele seit etwa 2 monaten nicht mehr aktiv WoW,auch kein anderes MMORPG,da mir dazu die Zeit zu schade ist derweil.



Dann GTFO und STFU. Wenn dir deine Zeit zu Schade ist für MMORPGs - WIESO ZUR HÖLLE schreibst du dann so einen Mist den abs. NIEMANDEN interessiert?


----------



## Vågor1 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich mag mich ja täuschen, aber steigen nicht die Spieler-, bzw. Accountzahlen immernoch an?
Wenn ja, dann funktioniert das ganze ja eh schonmal nicht.

Dinge, bei denen man Zuwachs registriert, sterben nur sehr selten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith sagt: Ich kann verstehen, dass du als Classic Spieler mittlerweil den Spaß verloren hast. Denn mal abgesehen davon, dass jeder "alte Hase" bei dem das so ist, hier einen Thread eröffnet wo dasselbe drinsteht wie bei dir, kenne ich persönlich auch einige von diesen Leuten denen es zu öde wurde und würden mir die Raids und vor allem das Raiden/Inis machen/etc mit meiner Gilde nicht so gefallen, wäre ich wohl auch schon raus, denn Nordend ist hart öde (zum questen und leveln)!
ABER das heisst noch lange nicht das WoW ausstirbt, ausser wir reden ausschließlich von deinen CDs, die nun im Regal einmotten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quovenja (14. Juni 2010)

"Wohin ist WoW? rief er, ich will es euch sagen! _Wir haben es getötet_, – ihr und ich!"

-Friedrich Nietzsche wenn er das mitbekommen hätte.

Fürher gefiels mir besser. Alles war neu und meiner Erfahrung nach empfand der großteil der Community, dass es nur ein Spiel war.


----------



## DjunGen (14. Juni 2010)

Vågor schrieb:


> Ich mag mich ja täuschen, aber steigen nicht die Spieler-, bzw. Accountzahlen immernoch an?
> Wenn ja, dann funktioniert das ganze ja eh schonmal nicht.
> 
> Dinge, bei denen man Zuwachs registriert, sterben nur sehr selten aus
> ...



Nein.


Die Abbozahlen sinken leicht, auch wenn ich hier Fanboys enttäuschen muss. Und sie sinken nichterst seid gestern, sondern seid Veröffentlichung von WotLK. Mit BC hatte WoW fast 13Mio User. Allerdings waren Accountseller/Hacker nochnicht so verbreitet, sowie das "Werbe einen Freund". Derzeit liegen die Abbozahlen realistisch gesehen um die 10Mio.

Und ihr immer mit Euren total beknackten Argumenten "Blizzard is ne Firma und muss Geld machen, blablabla." Mna muss kein Wirtschaftliches Superhirn sein und das zu kapieren. Aber mich interessiert als Spieler der Absatz der Firma nicht die Bohne. Sondern was ingame abgeht. Und was bringen Dir 10Mio Abbonenten, wenn sie sich auf Zig Geisterservn aufteilen und du danke der neuen Designphilosophie niemanden mehr in der Welt antriffst? Kannste dir einen drauf rubbeln, aber bringen tut´s dir rein garnichts!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....




Achja, sehr geehrter selbsternannter "alter Hase": Schon mal das T1 der Druiden, Priester, Schamanen und Paladine angeschaut? Nur zum heilen geeignet... Also auch damals konnten bzw. mussten diese Klassen heilen. Ist also nix neues. Tanken durften nur Krieger oder aushilfsweise Druiden. 

Abgesehen davon sollte man wissen, dass es 4 Heilklassen gibt und 4 Tankklassen. Zumindest, wenn man so sehr vom eigenen Elitestatus überzeugt ist.


----------



## Pyrodimi (14. Juni 2010)

Hast du schön gesagt TE, ich spiele seid Classic und mir gehts genauso, nur das ich noch spiele (nicht aus Spaß am Spiel sondern einfach wegen mancher Leute)
WoW bietet einfach nichts mehr. Der einzige Grund warum ichs im Prinzip noch spiele ist das cih es als bunten Chat nutze.
Hab mich die Tag eerwischt als ich Lotro und STO gespielt hab dabei wie ich überlegt hab warum mir WoW keinen richtigen Spaß mehr macht.
Und bin zur selben Überlegung wie der TE gekommen...jeder kann alles jeder soeht gleich aus, skills von der Stange..
>Steht man in Dala hat man unweigerlich den Angriff der Klonkrieger vor Augen.
Ich spiele doch so gern Suporterklassen...aber Suporter gibts in WOW nicht..das ist alles sooo...ach ich kann grad gar net soviel essen wie ich kotzen will....


----------



## olOlOlo (14. Juni 2010)

Mal ehrlich 5 Jahre mitn 60er Held rumstechen??? mitlerweile wäre JEDER depp full epic und wow hätte nix zu bieten.
Nimm deine ganzen freunde lvl dir ein 60er und mach ep stop dann kannst die schöne alte zeit geniesen auf n server wo eh keiner spielt... also nicht grad Frostwolf oder Azshara dann viel spaß die nächsten 100 jahre mit den 60er raids! (und nimm n PVE server nicht das du armer full epic oldie gegankt wirst.)
Und lass den anderen 11.999.960 (hoffe du bekommst 40 Freunde für die Raids zusammen auf lvl 60) ihren Spaß in BC Wotlik und Cata bis 85.

Freiheit is des was ma draus macht!


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Und die die das jetzige WoW gut finden und selbst Vanilla gespielt haben, ham da nie was gerissen und waren Rang 2-3 Noobcasuals
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist eine komplette Lachnummer. Einer meiner jetzigen Twinks hat immer noch Rang 10 und T2... und ich spiele immer noch und hab immer noch Spaß und bin in keiner "Führungsposition" (was für ein Wort für ein Spiel). Wie wärs mal mit frischer Luft?


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Die Abbozahlen sinken leicht, auch wenn ich hier Fanboys enttäuschen muss. Und sie sinken nichterst seid gestern, sondern seid Veröffentlichung von WotLK. Mit BC hatte WoW fast 13Mio User. Allerdings waren Accountseller/Hacker nochnicht so verbreitet, sowie das "Werbe einen Freund". Derzeit liegen die Abbozahlen realistisch gesehen um die 10Mio.


Hast du dazu eine Quelle? Ich hab zu BC eine weit geringere Abozahl im Kopf, aber ich kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

SchV schrieb:


> So einen Schwachsinn habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Als ob WoW das erste MMORPG gewesen wäre. Wohl noch nie etwas von EverQuest oder Ultima Online gehört? Ultima Online war damals um ein vielfaches reizvoller als WoW es heute ist.



Er hat insofern Recht als dass Wow Leute angezogen hat die bis dato nichtmal wussten was ein MMO ist.
Allerdings hat Wow als Nebeneffekt auch eine unglaubliche Stagnation oder sogar Rückschritte in der MMO-Landhschaft bewirkt.


----------



## Minorjiel (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



Hart formuliert, aber
/sign


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Die Abbozahlen sinken leicht, auch wenn ich hier Fanboys enttäuschen muss. Und sie sinken nichterst seid gestern, sondern seid Veröffentlichung von WotLK. Mit BC hatte WoW fast 13Mio User. Allerdings waren Accountseller/Hacker nochnicht so verbreitet, sowie das "Werbe einen Freund". Derzeit liegen die Abbozahlen realistisch gesehen um die 10Mio.



WoW hatte zu keiner Zeit 13 Millionen aktive Abos. Aber du bist ein wunderbares Beispiel dafür, das man es sich so zurecht drehen kann, damit es einem in den Kram passt.

Die Realität dürfte eher sein, dass die Zahlen stabil sind - abgesehen von den üblichen Schwankungen die jedes MMO hat.


----------



## WackoJacko (14. Juni 2010)

Die vorläufige Streichung vom "Pfad der Titanen" kann ich auch problemlos verkraften. Schließlich gibts genug andere toller Neuerungen.

Wie z. B. die Mastery usw...


----------



## Neiranus (14. Juni 2010)

Es gibt 4 Klassen die heilen können [entfernt]! 

-Dudu
-Priester
-Pala
-Schami


----------



## Rikayne (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dem TE nur zustimmen. Ich kann auch nicht alle Änderungen gutheissen die Blizz in den letzten Jahren gebracht hat. Aber was willst du da machen? Die Leute wollten ein Spiel in dem man auch mit weniger Aufwand mehr erreichen konnte, die Leute wollten ein Casualfreundliches Spiel haben, viele wollten auch einen Shop haben...Was haben sie gekriegt? Genau das. Ich heisse diese Veränderungen auch nicht gut, aber was willst du machen? Ich war sicherlich nicht eine die nach einem einfacheren Content geschriehen hat, aber eben genügend andere da draussen.


Und wenn ihr euch alle mal Gedanken macht, ist es nicht sogar besser ist z.Bsp der Gildentalentbaum weg? Stellt euch mal vor, ihr, als Member der Gilde, hättet lieber die massen Wiederbelebung, euer GM hingegen will mehr lootbares Gold...tja..Wer kann skillen? Genau, der GM. Und überlegt euch mal wieviele es geben würde, die einfach das skillen was sie wollen? Die Gildenboni fallen ja nicht weg, sie kommen nur anders.

Zum Pfad der Titanen sag ich nix, habe das System an sich nicht wirklich kapiert, aber egal.
Es gibt ja auch weitere Glyphen mit denen man rumspielen und experimentieren kann.

Ich kann verstehen, dass viele von euch diese Änderungen nicht für gut empfinden, aber bevor ihr alles schlecht redet, solltet ihr euch mal Gedanken machen. Denn Blizzard baut nicht immer nur Scheisse (:


----------



## Zuhlina (14. Juni 2010)

Quovenja schrieb:


> "Wohin ist WoW? rief er, ich will es euch sagen! _Wir haben es getötet_, – ihr und ich!"
> 
> -Friedrich Nietzsche wenn er das mitbekommen hätte.
> 
> Fürher gefiels mir besser. Alles war neu und meiner Erfahrung nach empfand der großteil der Community, dass es nur ein Spiel war.



Boah das is echt eklig so einen großen Philosophen hier in so ein Drecks Online Spiel zu reissen.


P.S.: Nix gegen wow, aber das ist einfach Thema verfehlt da mit Nietzsche zu kommen.


----------



## Bandit 1 (14. Juni 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> Genau das ist es aber



/sign


Da wo mimimi drauf steht, ist auch mimimi drin.

Wieso kann man nicht einfach schweigend aufhören und gut ist ?


Ich spiele auch nicht mehr und lese hier noch immer mal im Forum. 

Nach 5 Jahren ! 

Noch kein Spiel hat 5 Jahre geschafft und ich glaube auch nicht, daß sowas jemals wieder bei mir passieren wird.

Aber alles hat ein Ende - die Gründe sind vielfältig - wenn überhaupt liegt es an den "Mitspielern" die sich zum schlechten
entwickelt haben.

WOW war ein gutes Spiel und nun ist seine Zeit gekommen, na und ? Muss man dann einen 2 Seitigen Abgesang anstimmen ?

Nein


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Also wenn an den Anschuldigungen des TE NICHTS dran wäre, würden sich hier einige wohl kaum so stark damit beschäftigen, die jetzige Situation derart zu verteidigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Du schliesst anscheinend von Dir auf andere. Weil Du damals neidisch warst, das andere T3 hatten und du nur T1? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JanMaurer (14. Juni 2010)

Hi,

also, ich spiele auch schon seit Beta und denke auch manchmal an die "gute, alte Zeit", als mein damaliger Raidleiter (Gott hab ihn hoffentlich seelig^^) fast einen Infakt bekommen hat, als einer der Priester mal auf Schatten umskillen wollte oder einer der Druiden mal versuchen wollte, als Tank mitzugehen. Aber die Zeit ist nun mal rum und es gibt für mich auch einige gute Neuerungen. Das "LFG-Tool" z.B. gefällt mir persönlich super, weil es mir als Gelegenheits-Spieler ohne große Gilde im Hintergrund auch mal die Möglichkeit gibt, schnell ne Ini oder auch zwei zu spielen. 
Das alte Game, mit 40er-Raids gibts nicht zurück, basta. Da wären auch die ganzen Kids mit hoffnungslos überfordert, weil man ja da nicht jedes mal ein neues Epic bekommt. Die Sache ist also inzwischen ganz einfach: Entweder man lebt mit dem neuen System oder man hört auf.


----------



## SchV (14. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Er hat insofern Recht als dass Wow Leute angezogen hat die bis dato nichtmal wussten was ein MMO ist.
> Allerdings hat Wow als Nebeneffekt auch eine unglaubliche Stagnation oder sogar Rückschritte in der MMO-Landhschaft bewirkt.




Das stimmt wohl - WoW hat viele der "alten" MMOs "gekillt"- ist eben genau zur richtigen Zeit erschienen. Die Namen/Marken "Blizzard" und "Warcraft" waren/sind halt quasi selbstläufer was Verkaufszahlen betrifft.


----------



## freezex (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...




Genau so ist es, mich nerven leute die ihre subjektive Meinung als allumfassende Wahrheit präsentieren. Klar hat alles etwas für und gegen sich, aber man kann nunmal nicht erwarten ein pervektes spiel zu schaffen oder denkst du das dieses Spiel beliebter wäre wenn es nach deinen ansichten gemacht wäre?

Und sowies, wow ist tot wenn die server abgeschaltet werden und nicht wenn es ein paar Leute die lange "das ist jetzt kein mimi thread, aber früher war alles besser


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " Threads erstellen können es sagen.


----------



## Mollari (14. Juni 2010)

Totgesagte leben bekanntlich länger.


----------



## Jiro (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.



Nach einer von mir gerade erst frei erfundenen Statistik sind 97,43% aller so beginnenden Threads waschechte Heul- und Mimmimi- Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strickwolf (14. Juni 2010)

Das ist lustig. Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt könnt ihr doch einfach gehen und müsst nicht eure "Halbwahrheiten" verbreiten. Aber ich weiß warum ihr es nicht tut und immer weiter meckert. Weil es keine echte Alternative gibt. Wenn man sich die ganzen MMorpgs anschaut dann stellt man schnell fest, das alles das gleiche ist und es nirgendwo echte Innovation gibt. 

Also müsst ihr bis an euer Lebensende bleiben und weiter spammen oder ihr befasst euch mal mit dem realen Leben. 

Ich habe einige Spiele durchprobiert und muss sagen, dass WoW sich wenigstens Mühe mit halbwegs Interessante Quest und Instanzinhalten gibt. Das ist mehr als man von den meisten anderen Spielen erwarten kann, aber sicher nicht das worauf die ganzen "Vollprofis" oder nicht "casuals" aus sind. 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh, dass ich ein Spiel spielen kann wo ich auch Erfolge habe, wenn ich nicht 24 stunden am Tag online bin und in einer Gilde aktiv, deren Freizeitbeschäftigung in Dauerschlachtzügen besteht. 

und wenn ich mal frust habe, dann eröffne ich keine unsinnigen Threads, sondern schalte den Pc einfach ab. Solltet ihr auch mal probieren.


----------



## MarZ1 (14. Juni 2010)

OHNE JEGLICHE KENNTNISS DES INHALTS DES THREADS: mimimi

es haben drölftausend schon die selbe kacke prophezeit, es hatte bis jetzt keiner recht, also stellt sich die frage wieso genau DU! auserwählt bist uns diesenmüll erneut unter unsere buffed-augen zu reiben

gegen wette: Wow Cataclysm => Bestes Addon mit meisten Spielern denn je, Verkaufszahlen werden alle bisherigen Addons in den Schatten stellen(wie es bei bc und wotlk und nun bei cata werden wird)

achja wenn du den (virtuellen) weltuntergang prophezeien kannst du dich den maya oder zeugen jehovas anschließen, ist auch nicht ganz neu das von irgendwelchen führer der untergang vorhergesehen wurde und naja wie man im nachhinein sagen kann, wurde der termin einfach um paar monate/jahre verschoben


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> .
> .
> .


Ich auch nicht mehr, richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (14. Juni 2010)

Ich kann zu diesem Thread einfach nur /sign sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## amdosh (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sage mal folgendes:
*WoW lebt oder stirbt mit der Community und den Entwicklern.*

Es werden immer Probleme auftauchen, die von der einen Seite ausgehen und die andere Seite will was dagegen machen oder muss sich anpassen. 

Die Entwickler haben selbst einige Probleme sich in der Vergangenheit geschaffen, die nur durch grosse eigene Anstrengungen behoben werden können bzw von den Spielern selbst nicht so gut geregelt werden können:
Geisterrealms, Laggs, Horde/Allianzungleichgewicht ( bedingt durch Fraktionswechsel und Realmtransfer), abwandern von grösseren Gilden...
Auch sowas wie der kommunikatiosfluss zu den Spielern muss stimmen, Ankündigungen und geplante Entwicklungen wie der RSS-Feed, Facebook, kostenpflichtige Features muss stimmen und richtig umgesetzt sein - Ankündigungen zurückziehen oder später keine Rückfragen beantworten und die Sache aussitzen verärgert auch viele und führt zuweilen auch zu Image-Problemen.

Die Spieler schaffen sich teils auch selbst Probleme, wie Gearscore, Ninjalooting, was eher ein Problem der Spieler selbst darstellt, weil sie sich ihre Dungeongruppe ja aussuchen können.

*Jeder Spieler muss selbst wissen, was ihn im Spiel gefällt und was nicht*. Wenn ihn zuviel nicht gefällt, kann er dies sagen in der Community und/oder auch aufhören mit WoW. 

Aus meiner Sicht haben die Entwickler in letzter Zeit WoW zu sehr verbogen in eine Richtung, die wenig etwas mit den Classic-WoW zutun hat. Klar, WoW entwickelt sich wie jedes MMO mit der Zeit, aber die Entwickler zerstören teilweise doch zuviel vom alten Spielprinzip und ersetzen es teils nicht so gut mit was neuen. 
Auch reden sie teils auf den Presseterminen und Blizzcon/WWI von neuen Dingen, aber diese schaffen es dann auch nicht ins Spiel. Und gerade das neue kann eine Bereichung fürs Spielgeschehen sein, wenn es gut durchdacht ist und auch rein passt.

Jede Entwicklung muss man sich einzeln betrachten, was es bringt und was für Gefahren dadrin lauern, wenn es auf die Spieler losgelassen wird.

Die jetzige Entwicklung zeigt wieder einmal, dass die Aussagen der Entwickler sich teils schlecht einschätzen lassen:
Pfad der Titanen 
Gildentalente
Umgestaltung der Welt zerstört auch alte Instanzen _wie scheinbar Zul Gurub_, nur damit man da questen kann auf den Weg nach Lvl 85. 
Weitere Charplätze und Charlistensortierung wurde auf der Blizzcon 09 wiedermal in der Fanfragerunde angesprochen, dies liegt zu Cata auch weiter in der _Coming Soon_TM-Schublade.

*WoW stirbt erst, wenn sich ein grosser Trend der Spieler aufzeichnet, die sich endgültig von WoW und in grosser Zahl verabschieden, egal ob sie zu was anderen wechseln im MMO-Bereich oder nur aufhören. *

WoW wird auch weiterhin viel Unterhaltung bieten, wenn man sich was etwas hauptsächlich stützt: schöne, abwechslungsreiche Landschaften, viele Quests und Handlung und viel Verspieltheit wie Easter Eggs, nette Details und ähnliches.
Wem Dungeons und Raiden und/oder PvP etwas liegt, ist aber auf die Gesamtsituation angewiesen, die durch alle Spieler beeinflusst wird und dadurch auch den Entwicklern noch wichtig macht, der auf einzelne Entwicklungen der Spieler auch richtig vorausplanen muss. Und dann fällt oder gedeiht das ganze Spiel mit ihnen.

Mir selbst wurde im Forum auch lange nachgesagt, ich wäre ein Blizzfanboy, aber in mancher Hinsicht kann ich die Entwickler und die Community nicht mehr richtig unterstützen bzw verstehen, _teilweise leider_.

*Fazit: diese Diskussion wird immer wieder aufkommen*, liegt aber eher bei jeden einzelnen Spieler, was er selbst von WoW hält. Nur ein Mimimi in den Beitrag als Ablehnung des Threads zu schreiben, hilft auch nicht weiter.

MfG Amdrac/Amdosh


----------



## Deepender (14. Juni 2010)

Aber ich warte auch nur auf Cata und hoffe das es da besser wird, ich hoffe es einfach, aber damals als ich schon gelesen habe das einer von blizzard gegangen ist, der die inzen sunnwell und anderes gestalltet und auch bearbeitet hat( bosse etc) wusste ich das es bestimmt ein chaos werden kann, und so war es auch, ob es jetzt genau an IHM lag ist ne anfrage, es stellt sich aber fest das wow um klassen leichter geworden ist, es geht ja nicht darum das man damals SCHWER den schwarzen proto bekommen hat, das stimmt noch einigermassen, aber es geht ja alleine darum das jeder das ziemlich gleiche equip hat, ausser jetzt vllt icc 25er hardmode,
aber am ende isses wirklich so, damals als man t6 hatte war man schon ein stück stolzer und einer der wenigen(schätze mal 35%) des servers, die es besessen haben,
heute hat ejeder t10, ob t10,25 oder t10,5....
das is alleine schon ein riesen punkt der mich abgrundtie nervt,
JEDER NERD zockt n pala oder dk, obwohl die leute die schon immer pala spielen jetzt nicht mit einbezogen werden, man sieht wirklich wenige magier gladis, also ich zumindest!
naja es gibt einfach zu viel was mir einfällt!


----------



## Deadwool (14. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.


Also ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt das auch nicht vorstellen. So wie du abgehst hat er wohl existenzielle Ängste in dir ausgelöst mit dem Thread


----------



## Flachtyp (14. Juni 2010)

Bei so vielen Spielern( 11 Mio momentan ?) ist es ganz klar, wenn ein gewisser Teil unzufrieden mit dem game ist. 

Mein Rat an solche Spieler: Hört doch auf zu spielen.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (14. Juni 2010)

ich muss dem schreiber dieses themas schon recht geben blizz streicht und kommt dafür nix neues dazu...

und cata wird auch so spielerisch nix neues bis jetzt bringen nur ein paar UI verbesserunge,2 neue rassen,ein battleground was von seiner spielweise an die alten BGs erinnert,neue raids, neue pets,mounts,titel,spaß items.... naja wenn es sich da lohnt dann viel spaß....euch noch beim rumgimpen


----------



## tuerlich (14. Juni 2010)

Bei mir bahnt sich in den nächsten Tagen auch ein /wowquit an. Ist einfach immer nur dasselbe. Immer und immer wieder. Dailies, IDs abhandeln und gammeln. Hab mittlerweile ziemlich viele Twinks, bei denen es aber im Prinzip auch so abläuft. Auch Erfolge gibt es nicht mehr viele, die ich noch machen könnte/möchte. Loremaster werd ich evtl noch machen, da fehlen aber auch nurnoch knapp 100 Quests. Ich werd mir erstmal die WM reinziehen und dann Diablo 3 zocken.


----------



## Mäuserich (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> [...]
> Zumindest für die Leute,die wie ich seit Anfang an dabei sind/waren.
> [...]


Auch ich habe schon zu Classic-Zeiten gespielt und kann nichts anderes sagen als, dieses Thema ist



Dantevalerius schrieb:


> [...]
> Dies ist k*ein wayne oder mimimi Thread.*
> [...]


Mir gefällt das meiste an Entwicklung und besonders die angekündigten kommenden Entwicklungen mit Cata.

Zwar habe ich mich auch auf Gildentalentbäume und den Pfad der Titanen gefreut, aber die Gründe für den Wegfall sind absolut nachvollziehbar und es gibt ja in gewisser Weise auch Ersatz dafür, nur das er jetzt anders heisst.


----------



## DjunGen (14. Juni 2010)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> und cata wird auch so spielerisch nix neues bis jetzt bringen nur ein paar UI verbesserunge,2 neue rassen,ein battleground was von seiner spielweise an die alten BGs erinnert,neue raids, neue pets,mounts,titel,spaß items.... naja wenn es sich da lohnt dann viel spaß....euch noch beim rumgimpen



Klar. Cata wird die absolute Megarevolution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumin was das Open PvP in der alten Welt angeht. Dann wird auch der letzte Affe endlich raffen, dass Open World PvP durch Flugmount´s komplett zerstört wird! Hat schon nen Grund warum man das in Guild Wars 2 und Warhammer online wegläßt.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich das hier alles noch so weiter lese 
denk ich mir gerade *"Leute spielt ihr jeden Tag oder was?"*

Es zwingt euch doch keiner jeden Tag on zugehen und wenn ihr das so macht ist es in meinen Augen kein Wunder das euch Wow zu langweilig wird.

*Also selber schuld wenn euch der Spaß verloren geht !!

*und nörgelt nicht immer rum es sei zu schwer oder zu leicht!
Entwickelt mal selber so ein Spiel dann werdet Ihr sehen es ist nicht einfach es jedem Recht zu machen.*
*


----------



## Maggatt (14. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe das nicht so negativ. Wow wurde im Laufe der Jahre in vieler Hinsicht verbessert - wenn man sich die alten 5er Instanzen 2010 nochmal ansieht wird einem ganz schlecht - zb.Maurodon - grafisch und spielerisch mist. Den ersten Qualitätsprung gab es mit BC, den Zweiten mit WOTLK. Classic wird von vielen nur schön geredet und verklärt gesehn. Geht doch mal in die alten Instanzen, sind so easy. Hab die sogar mit dem Schurken getankt. Und als Heiler musst alle 30 Sekunden mal einen Hot raushaun. Morgen läuft mein Abo aus - warte mal ab, da ich bis zum Lichking mit 2 Chars im PVE alles gesehen habe und mir das reicht. Blizzards Vorschläge was man bis dahin machen soll könnten von einem 12-jährigen nicht besser formuliert werden. Wenn das Addon gut wird, wovon ich bei Blizzard ausgehe, werd ichs mir mal anschaun, sonst gibt es genug Alternativen. Bis dahin genieße ich den Sommer und lasse die Typen bei Blizzard mal werkeln.


----------



## troll666 (14. Juni 2010)

mal n tip an den te einfach, chars löschen, kündigen und seine kostbare zeit für was anderes verschwenden...


----------



## sigimalygos (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön Argumentiert.

Stimme dir Zu!


----------



## lagg3r (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön geschrieben. Stimme dir 100% zu!


----------



## Lienok (14. Juni 2010)

Leute Ihr Habt doch alle ne dicke Schraube locker !!!!!!!!Ich hab Classic WoW gespielt und vor BC aufgehört weil alle geschrien haben wie schlecht WoW doch wird und die die Welt untergeht(übrigens die gleichen die geheult haben weil die allianz keine schamanen hatt) etc. und was ist passiert???????Allies haben schamies Hordler haben Palas und alle spielen fröhlich weiter.Wotlk kommt alle weinen weil die neue Klasse zu Imba sein wird und wie ist es gekommen ????????Die ganzen flamer spielen jetz Blutelfen DKs und spammen im BG,Arena und im Handelschannel  wie toll sie doch sind und ausser ihnen hatt mal keiner nen plan von WoW geschweige den von Raid-bossen oder PvP-Taktik!!!!Und jetz "Path of Titans kommt nicht *wein* "von den gleichen leuten die am anfang gesagt haben das ist doch doof und wir wollen das gernicht!Gildentalente kommen nicht mein gott wie schlim jetz muss ich auf meine Skillung wieder selber achten,Herr behüte...............wenn ich solche Treahds lese denke ich :Warum hört der TE  nicht einfach mit WoW auf???Es ist zu teuer,wer rl-geld bezahlt bekommt ein pet oder mount, in-game laufen eh nur boons rum..........ihr habt soviel zu meckern und spielt immer, immer weiter und flamet und flamet anstatt euch selber und auch leuten wie mir die nur spaß am spiel haben wollen und gelegentlich ins forum gucke um zu sehen was die Communitie so denkt muss ich so nen mist lesen ................ich habe mit Woltk wieder angefangen und muss sagen mir gefallen die neuerungen sehr gut die zufalls dungeons sind super damit heiler auch lvln können ,die marken sorgen dafür das auch gelengensheits spieler raiden können,duale talente sorgen dafür das man auch ohne dauerndes zum trainer rennen mal was anderes spielen kann,gearscore ist gut um sich schell einen überblick über die leute im raid zu verschaffen(sagt zwar nichts über die Qualitäten des spielers aus aber was hilft mir ein guter spieler mit schlechter ausrüstung im Raid wenn der im boss kampf nach einem ae angriff stirbt und sich den rest des kampfes tot anguck??) und die story um den fall des lich-kings ist echt gut geworden!Ich weiss das ,dass weinen nach meinen beitrag weiter geht und die flammerei gegen mich gigantisch wird aber ich weiss auch das genug leute ebenso die faxen dicke haben-.- ihr wisst nicht was in cata kommt und seit schon am meckern!!!Ich find gar kein ende so regt mich das auf-.-(und ich weiss das ist auch nur ein mimimi beitrag aber ich wollte das umbedingt mal schreiben)



Ich bitte euch also liebevoll wenn ihr soviel zu meckern habt hört auf zu spielen und spamt das forum nicht voll^^Danke im voraus und btw wenn WoW stirbt kann der dudu immer noch battlerezz^^


----------



## DjunGen (14. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier alles noch so weiter lese
> denk ich mir gerade *"Leute spielt ihr jeden Tag oder was?"*
> 
> Es zwingt euch doch keiner jeden Tag on zugehen und wenn ihr das so macht ist es in meinen Augen kein Wunder das euch Wow zu langweilig wird.
> ...


Ähm, schonma Kochdaily´s gemacht? Im Endcontent mitgemischt, wo im HM Progress jede Frostmarke gezählt hat? D.h. jeden Tag HC Daily? Same im Arena mit BG Daily für Arenapunkte? Dazu Weekly mit all ihren Variationen? Schonma ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, dass dich das Spiel dazu zwingt jeden Tag zu spielen, wenn du gut sein möchtest?

Alle sagen WotLK sei Casual. Früher haste die ID an 3-4 Tagen gecleart und rest hattest frei. Heutzutage mußte jeden Tag Marken mitnehmen, wenn neuer Content gereicht wird. Sonst biste schnell hinterher.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (14. Juni 2010)

Das halte ich für ein gerücht wenn man t10 in arsch gesteckt bekommt !

---> Platzhalter <---


----------



## yokotay (14. Juni 2010)

Macht euch WOW noch Spass = spielt weiter! Macht euch WOW keinen Spass meher = hört auf WOW zu spielen! So einfach ist das. Ich hab auch seit Release (mit kurzen Unterbrechungen) gespielt und ich muss sagen ich hatte meinen Spass. Ich spiele nun seit gut einem halben Jahr nicht mehr und vermisse nichts.


----------



## Fasor (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ähm, schonma Kochdaily´s gemacht? Im Endcontent mitgemischt, wo im HM Progress jede Frostmarke gezählt hat? D.h. jeden Tag HC Daily? Same im Arena mit BG Daily für Arenapunkte? Dazu Weekly mit all ihren Variationen? Schonma ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, dass dich das Spiel dazu zwingt jeden Tag zu spielen, wenn du gut sein möchtest?
> 
> Alle sagen WotLK sei Casual. Früher haste die ID an 3-4 Tagen gecleart und rest hattest frei. Heutzutage mußte jeden Tag Marken mitnehmen, wenn neuer Content gereicht wird. Sonst biste schnell hinterher.




jedes online spiel zwingt dich jeden tag zu spielen wenn du besser als andere sein willst.

obs nun equip habhängig ist oder einfach das training ist.

aber ich persönlich spiele nicht um besser zu sein als andere sondern um mein spass zu haben und den habe ich immer noch in wow mit der richitgen gilden den richtgen leuten wird wow auch weiterhin spass machen.


----------



## Littletall (14. Juni 2010)

Ich möchte WoW mal aus meiner Sicht wiedergeben. Ich habe den Thread des Erstellers vollkommen gelesen.

Ich spiele es seit April 2005 und habe mit einer Zwergen Jägerin angefangen. Irgendwann ein halbes Jahr später war sie dann auf Level 60.

Das Questen hat mir schon immer Spaß gemacht. Leider wurde es zwischen Level 40 und 60 wirklich ätzend. Man wurde teilweise sehr viel in der Weltgeschichte rumgeschickt und man von Flugpunkt zu Flugpunkt immer neu fliegen musste.

Auf dem Höchstlevel gab es für mich nicht wirklich viel zu tun. Wegen einer kleinen Gilde kamen Raids nicht in Frage. Also konnte ich nur einmal alle zwei Wochen in einen Dungeon gehen, die damals noch übel lang dauerten. Meistens Stratholme oder Scholomance.
Warum nur alle zwei Wochen? Ich war alle zwei Wochen bei meinem Freund zu Besuch und hab nicht gespielt. Die andere Woche konnte ich abends online gehen. Aber nur Samstags, da ich damals noch sehr früh ins Bett ging und nie bis nach 10 Uhr wachblieb. Tagsüber verbrachte ich die Zeit mit meinen Eltern oder mit Lernen oder ähnlichem oder anderen Videospielen.

Also zog ich mir nebenbei einen weiteren Charakter hoch, auf einem Rollenspiel-Server. Das hat anfangs echt Spaß gemacht, nur leider überwiegte die Anzahl der oocler, so dass ich Mitte BC das Rollenspiel aufgab.

Mit BC ging es aufwärts: Ich spielte meine Jägerin zusammen mit dem Magier meines Freundes auf 70. Unsere Gilde bekam ein paar neue Member und wir wurden eingeladen, Karazhan zu raiden. Ab da gehörten wöchentliche Raids dazu. Habe mit Jäger und mit Priester Karazhan komplett gemacht, bin später auch die 25er Raids Gruul, Maggi und Schlangenschrein gegangen. Leider wurde der Umgangston in meiner Gilde echt ruppig, so dass ich aufhörte, mich für die Raids anzumelden und den BT nie zu sehen bekam.

Instanzenmäßig fand ich BC perfekt. Normale und heroische boten eine Herausforderung. CC war gern gesehen. Die Zeit dafür war ca. eine Stunde. Nur die Gruppensuche dauerte echt lang und ließ meistens eine Gruppe zurück, die sich wieder aufgelöst hat.

Dann kam Lich King. Die Quests in Lich King gefallen mir super. Ich hab kaum schönere Questreihen gesehen wie z.B. die um "Matthias Lehner" in Eiskrone. Auch das Phasing ist fantastisch eingesetzt.
Die Dungeons sind ok, nur für meinen Geschmack manchmal etwas klein. Auch dass man so früh die Heros gehen kann, begrüße ich nicht. Schlüssel zu sammeln dafür fand ich sinnvoll.
Raids gefallen mir. Leider konnte ich Ulduar nicht sehen, da ich eine ziemlich lange Pause gemacht hatte und mich erst zu ICC-Zeiten wieder ans Raiden gemacht habe. Ich hoffe, dass ich trotzdem den Lich King noch fallen sehen werde.
Was ich aber noch gut fänden würde, wenn man zumindest mit einem Char wieder eine Zugangsquest abschließen müsste.
Den Dungeon-Finder nahm ich mit großem Anklang auf. Er hat meine Twinks gerettet, auf die ich kaum Bock hatte, da ich ohne Dungeon-Gruppe nicht wirklich gut tanken üben konnte. Auch auf Höchstlevel hat man schnell eine Gruppe zusammen.
Was ich gar nicht mochte und immer noch nicht mag, ist das Markenchaos. Außerdem gehören Tier-Teile für mich in Raids und nicht in den Händler. Gewisse T-Sets kriegt man einfach zu leicht. Das Markensystem in BC gefiel mir. Es gab genau eine Marke, Tokens für Tier-Sets und man bekam diese Marke in Heros und in Raids.

Ich glaube, auch ohne die extra Belohung des Random Dungeons würden sich genug dafür anmelden, deshalb könnte diese ruhig gestrichen werden.

Die Neuerungen von Cataclysm erwarte ich mit Spannung und mit einem bereiten Twink.


Das war jetzt meine Meinung zu WoW. Ihr müsst mir weder Recht geben noch müsst ihr mich kritisieren, das bleibt alles euch selbst überlassen.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ähm, schonma Kochdaily´s gemacht? Im Endcontent mitgemischt, wo im HM Progress jede Frostmarke gezählt hat? D.h. jeden Tag HC Daily? Same im Arena mit BG Daily für Arenapunkte? Dazu Weekly mit all ihren Variationen? Schonma ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, dass dich *das Spiel dazu zwingt jeden Tag zu spielen*, wenn du gut sein möchtest?
> 
> Alle sagen WotLK sei Casual. Früher haste die ID an 3-4 Tagen gecleart und rest hattest frei. Heutzutage mußte jeden Tag Marken mitnehmen, wenn neuer Content gereicht wird. Sonst biste schnell hinterher.



ja ne ist klar also wenns soweit ist das mich ein Spiel zwingt on zu gehen würd ich mir mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen. 

Es ist gelogen, das PC Spiele die Jugendlichen beeinflussen. Hätte PACMAN das getan, würden wir Heute durch dunkle Räume irren, Pillen fressen und elektronische Musik hören!


----------



## Bragos (14. Juni 2010)

Nyrael schrieb:


> Wenn es 3 Heilerklassen sind, kann einer von Priester, Druide, Schamane und Paladin das wohl nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich war gerade mit einem Pala HC..... also.... er konnte nicht heilen.... nönö er hat den ganzen mob angezogen und sich mit denen geprügelt. Sicher ist der das.........


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foldred (14. Juni 2010)

omg, das interessiert doch niemanden..... jeden tag dieselbe scheisse.... seht es ein, classic kommt nicht wieder und der Pfad der Titanen ist auch gestrichen... und? WAYNE.

Nach 3 Wochen wär eh wieder der Top-Pfad mit den besten Sachen, die jeder haben MUSS im internet zu finden gewesen.

und ich finde es super, dass jede Klasse überall mitgenommen werden kann, und dass hybriden gleich viel schaden machen können wie andere? verlieren Magier ihren Platz im Raid, oder Hexer? NEIN.

Ihr spielt doch eine Klasse weil sie euch Spaß macht, nicht weil sie am meisten damage raushaut.....

ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören.

so, /flame on

seas

foldred


----------



## Mr.Maine (14. Juni 2010)

und was ist mit den positiven Aspketen von WoW? 

Scheinbar gibt es da mehr als die negativen, denn sonst wär das Spiel schon längst tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seryma (14. Juni 2010)

wall of text... 2 much 2 read...

wobei ich ohne es gelesen zu haben sagen kann, dass es sowieso nur ein "Blizz macht alles zu leicht"- und "Alle Klassen können das selbe"-Thread ist... stimmts oder hab ich recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Conero (14. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*284 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
78 Mitglieder, 206 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder*



es weden immer mehr.. ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Deaded (14. Juni 2010)

Schöner Text . . . schön lang.
Also war in Classic alles besser, hmm??


Urclassic - kein PvP - die Kämpfe in Süderstade und Tarrensmill sind heute sowas von Legendär, das entbehrt jeder Grundlage . . . das dieses Gebiet zum Questen und Lvln praktisch nicht betretbar war wird dabei gerne  vergessen. Selbst heute wird gerne die Rosa Brille aufgezogen wenn es wieder mal heisst "Open PvP gabs nur in Classic". Wie oft man allerdings PvP machen musste um in die höheren Ränge zu gelangen vergessen viele . . . wenn man da auch nur EINEN Tag lang vergessen hat PvP zu machen war der Rang im Arsch!!!! DAS war Grind der allerübelsten Sorte!! 
Mal völlig davon abgesehen das man auf machen PvP Server überhaupt nciht mehr spielen konnte, geschweige den Lvln. Die 60er hatten doch teilweise ncihts anderes zu tun!! Und dann kamen die BG´s - und die erste Reaktion war R.I.P WoW.

Aber PvP ist in WoW ja eh schon immer "Nebensache" gewesen. Wie schauts den mit Pve aus?? ALLES total toll!!! Wirklich alles??
Mit den alten Talentbäumen zu 60er zeiten ist man bis zum abwinken BRD gegangen . . . dabei war das kein 60er Content. Es war eine nette 10er instanz für Lvl 56-58, genauso wie Sholo oder Strat am Anfang zu 10. gemacht wurden. Und was fiel?? Blaues. Alle waren glücklich weil Blaues damals einen anderen Stellenwert hatte. Aber wieviele vergessen dabei das immer und immer und immer reingehen um die Arena zu machen!!! Das Arena event war auch ganz fix nur noch grind!
Mal völlig davon abgesehen wenn man mal wieder vergessen hat das Blut zum beschwören von Kirthonos in Sholo mitzubringen!^^ DAS war noch laufen! Wer damals einen Hexer als Freund hatte, hatte da echt das große Los gezogen!

Darf ich euch an die Flugpunkte errinnern?? Ja damals machte es echt noch Sinn wenn man Süderstade platt machen wollte 5-6 Mann in den Hafen von Menethil zu schicken. Denn das wars dann mit verstärkung! Da alle aus SW ode IF ja bei jedem einzelnen verdammten Flugpunkt absitzen mussten konnten sie, wenn der FP gekillt war erstmal schön ne weile reiten . . . die meisten davon wohl eher mit 60% als mit 100%, denn das war ja damals noch richtig SAUteuer!!
Und das laufen im Schlingendorntal will ich mal ganz schnell vergessen. Schon mal als Krieger gelevelt?? Bis lvl 40 ist man gelaufen, überall hin . . . und es gab GAR keine möglichkeit das zu beschleunigen. Der einzige Leidesenossen diesbezüglich war der Priester . . . udn so hat man die auch regelmässig zusammen gesehen! Mal ganz davon abgesehen das einen preister zu Lvln im alleingang praktisch Masochistische züger verlangt hat! Der Schaden eines Priesters beim Lvln war vergleichbar mit dem der Eichhörnchen!!!

Und was passierte doch gleich nochmal in der Community als ZG implementiert wurde??? DAS gewhine wird ja wohl keiner vergessen haben!!!
ÖÖÖÖÖÖ nur 20 mann  . . . das ist doch ein NOOB schlachtzug, Blizz macht WoW kaputt, Epix für Ruf bei den Zandalari!!! Frechheit! R.I.P WoW.

Und die gepriesene Individualität??? Als Krieger war man Tank. Punkt. AUS. Keine Diskussion! Ging ja auch gar nciht anders! Das gesamte Highend Equippment für Krieger war fürs Tanken ausgelegt!! Alle Setboni  waren praktisch nur für Tanks nützlich! Und das ging allen Klassen so!!!!
Jede Klasse hatte praktisch genau EINE Rolle die sie in einem Raid erfülllen durfte - und WEHE nicht! MINUS DKP!!!!!!
Ganz schlimm für Hybriden! Na, wieviele Schamanen haben sich für das Gladiatorset aus BRD den Arsch wundgegrindet, nur um festzustellen das alle ZG teile Elementarschamanen Boni haben!!!!^^

Und wie war das mit den Fraktionen?? Ehrfürchtig bei der Argentumsdämmerung zu werden dauerte MONATE! Die Teile für Naxx zusammen zu grinden damit man nciht beim ersten Trash zusammkippt wie ein alter Wackelpudding noch länger!! Streckenweise loggte man jeden tag nur ein in der Hoffnung das in den ÖPestländer nicht schon wieder alle Gruftbestien platt waren und von 20 spielern gecampt wurden!
Und von so Sachen wie den Shendralar reden wir besser gar nicht! 

AH in Darnassus?? Oder in UC?? Gabs anfangs auch nicht! Und iregendetwas im Endcontent ohne Gilde schaffen?? Vergiss es.
Random Schlachtzüge?? LOL!! Casual PvP?? DOPPEL LOL!! Ohne Gilde warst du einfach nur 60. Und das wars dann. Mit glück hast du dir bei irgendeinem Instanzrun nen Namen gemacht. Und wenn du pech hattest einen Negativen. Ein Gildenbann bei einer großen Gilde kam auf manchen Servern einem Char tot gleich. Wenn es die einzige war die Ony  oder MC regelmässig ging, hast du dich mit dene gut gestellt! Ob du die leiden konntest?? Egal!! DIE GEHEN MC!!!!!

Es gibt sovieles was in Classic schlechter war!

Aber es gibt genau EINE einzige Sache die besser war.

WIR.

Wir waren neu. Alles war neu. Jede Instanz verursachte Angst oder Euphorie. Die Schlachtzüge waren nicht epischer als Heute (und wer auch immer MC designed hat verdient den Preis des Grafik Minimalisten!)
Wir waren neu.
Nach 5 Jahren sind wir es nicht mehr.
Das ist der Preis der Erfahrung.

WoW ist nicht tot - und schlechter ist es auch nicht. Es hat sich weiterentwickelt. Teilweise WEGEN uns! Teilweise auch in Richtungen die wir nicht mochten.
Aber schlechter????
Niemals.
Das itemgeheische ist heute dasselbe wie damals. Nur statt Blauen sachen/ t0 wird einem halt heute T9 in Inis hinterhergeworfen.
Das Random tool ist genial! Schonmal als Tank in Classic versucht ne Gruppe zu finden wenn du kein Krieger warst??
Wie schwer es als Paladin war ne gruppe für überhaupt irgendetwas zu finden??? (Palas wurden teilweise nur zum Buffen mitgenommen. Und für sonmst nix! 10 minuten Buffs anyone??) Oder als Eule??

Heute haben wir 4 Tankklassen - damals hatten wir 3 - aber 2 davon DURFTEN nicht!
Heute haben wir 4 Heilklassen - hatten wir damals auch - aber 2 davon wurden nie mitgenommen!


Lieber TE.
Dir macht das Spiel nach all den Jahren keinen Spass mehr. Das kann ich verstehen und Akzeptieren.

Aber warum dafür nen Thread??

Haben wir davon in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht genug gehabt??
Was ist die Aussage die du hinterlässt??


Grüße


dEaD


(der im laufe der letzten 5 Jahre ca 63 Chars gelöscht hatt . . . den letzten vorgestern . . . und immer noch Spass hat.)


----------



## Norti (14. Juni 2010)

Auf viel posetive Resonanz wirst du im Buffed Forum nicht stoßen mit solchen Beiträgen, da hier ca 80 % Wow Fanboys und Grouopies rumlungern und nur auf nen Beitrag warten den sie mit aller Härte flamen können, nur weil ein Abtrüniger es wagt ihre heilige Welt zu verspoten. /s

Das wow für dich vorbei ist verstehe ich, weil wenns kein spass macht sollte man aufhöhren. weers nicht kann der solte sich gedanken machen über seinen Spielkonsum.

Teile deine Meinung voll und ganz..habe Ende April auch meine fünfjährige Reise beendet, aus ähnlichen Gründen.

Auch sind mir viele Spieler einfach nur zu arogant und selbstsüchtig geworden.
Keiner ist mehr großartig für Verbesserungsvorschläge offen und denkt nur an sein "Weiterkommen".

Ich meine, bevor ich aufn Item need mache im Raid, gucke ich was die anderen festen Raidmitglieder tragen und ob es nicht mehr bringen würde wenn er/sie es bekommt damit man weiter im Raidprogress kommt.

Also OP, wünsch dir viel Erfolg und Spass im besten MMO überhaupt mit einem Content und Lore was nie endet und immer wieder Spass macht es "weiterzuspielen" ;D


----------



## Greifswalder1984 (14. Juni 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> Genau das ist es aber




/sign


----------



## STAR1988 (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.



Paladin, Druide, Schamane, Priester


----------



## Soilfire (14. Juni 2010)

Wens dir nicht passt aufhören...gut is ich liebe WoW so wie es mit den veränderungen manche sind sehr schön manche sind nur "gut" und manche sind einfach gay aber wir können nix dafür das ist Blizz entscheidung wir können vorschläge geben wen überhaupt was die machen ist in WoW "gesätz"

ALSO WENS DIR NICHT PASST WAS SIE MACHEN [Rechtsklick] > Löschen < 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Utarh (14. Juni 2010)

IceAngel84 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das selbe ein neues Addon kommt und schon wird rumgeheult und wenn man Liest sollte man es auch Richtig der Pfad der Titanen ist zwar raus aber dafür gibt es neue Glyphen und die Glyphen können gewechselt werden ohne als Gold om AH auszugeben und ich Zietiere aus den Buffed Threat.
> 
> 
> 
> "Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."



Das sagten sie vor 5 Jahren über "G-housing" auch^^ 

Da ich auch seit Anfang an dabei bin muss ich dem TE in seinen Argumenten vollkommen recht geben. Es ist nur so, dass Blizz sich nach der Masse richtet, wie wohl jedes Unternehmen welches Geld verdienen möchte. So könnte man zu dem Entschluss kommen: Geld macht WoW kaputt^^ (nicht für jeden, denn viele wollen einfach ein "leichtes" Spiel wo man ohne viel Einsatz etwas bekommt)

Mfg


----------



## mendozino (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ähm, schonma Kochdaily´s gemacht? Im Endcontent mitgemischt, wo im HM Progress jede Frostmarke gezählt hat? D.h. jeden Tag HC Daily? Same im Arena mit BG Daily für Arenapunkte? Dazu Weekly mit all ihren Variationen? Schonma ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, dass dich das Spiel dazu zwingt jeden Tag zu spielen, wenn du gut sein möchtest?
> 
> Alle sagen WotLK sei Casual. Früher haste die ID an 3-4 Tagen gecleart und rest hattest frei. Heutzutage mußte jeden Tag Marken mitnehmen, wenn neuer Content gereicht wird. Sonst biste schnell hinterher.



du bist im HM Progress und brauchst Frostmarken? Für was denn um Gottes Willen? 10er und 25er Raid bringen mir inkl. ICC weekly 59 Marken pro Woche. Und bevor der Lichking lag warens halt um die 50.
Und das seit 20 wochen ca.. Da kannst du dir 2- 3 komplette T10 Sets für deine diversen Speccs tauschen, inkl Gladi Equip. 
Und da hab ich die 4 Marken und T10 Teile aus AK noch gar net gerechnet. BTW weekly und AK macht man Samstag oder Sonntag innerhalb einer Stunde, wie kommst du auf das Brett dafür die ganze Woche online sein zu müssen?


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (14. Juni 2010)

Meine Güte... warum fühlt ihr euch denn immer so genötigt, allen mitteilen zu müssen, dass ihr aufgehört habt WoW zu zocken. Das ist mir sowas von derbst egal und Interessiert eigentlich kein Schwein! Oder findet ihr es interessant, wenn ich euch sage, dass ich heute kein Tetris mehr zocke, weil mir die Langzeitmotivation bis heute nicht mehr reicht? Ich glaube eher nicht!


----------



## Ram (14. Juni 2010)

Meine fresse was hier direkt ein riesenhaufen Fanboys ankommen die bestimmt nichtmal objektiv deinen Beitrag gelesen haben.

Ich als alter ClassicSpieler stimme dir da 100% zu alles was nach dem behinderten BC Patch damals kam waren Brotkrümel die das Verhungern verhindern sollten sonst nix.
Aber natürlich gibt es immer die "juhu alles ist leicht, aber das sag ich nicht laut" Leute die sich darüber freuen.
Schwer muss nicht gleich gegen Casuals sein und wer jetz mitm LIchking kommt...jo 1 schwerer kampf wiese in Classic zu 80% waren.

Also spielt weiter ihr Zombies und flamed jeden der mal die Wahrheit sagt.

So wars immer und so wirds immer sein.


----------



## Rasputin (14. Juni 2010)

Die die den Thread als mimimi ansehen, das sind halt die, die nach BC oder währenddessen dazu gestoßen sind.

Man denkt, weil jetzt 12, statt 6 Millionen Spieler spielen, dass es gut ist. Es heisst nicht umsonst qualität=!quantiät.

Ich erinner mich auch gern an die Vanilla Zeit, als es noch Spass machte in UBRS zu gehen obwohl man volles T Set hatte, als man gejubelt hat wie ein Verrückter, als man Vael gelegt hat oder am Schluss Nefarian.
Als man Wochen, gar Monatelang sich an Cthun die Zähne ausgebissen hat und es besonders krass war, wenn eine Gilde den nach 3-4 Wochen legte.
Als Druide ausschließlich geheilt hatte, als ich knapp 1 Jahr Onyxia ging weil der Helm nie droppte - damals gab es kein Markenrotz oder Tierscheine.
Als man in Silithus Sand gefarmt hat, weil der Invite für unser Stamm BG bis zur einer Stunde gedauert hat ..
Als man die Leute mit Thunderfurry oder Ragnaros Hammer bewunderte, weil so was nur 1-2 Leute aufm Server hatten.
Als man mit lvl40 sein erstes Mount kaufen konnte und ich es mir erst mit 46 leisten konnte.
Als ich nach über 15 Tagen playtime Stufe 60 erreichte.
Als man 40 Leuten gebraucht hat und komischerweise es besser ging, als heutzutage mit 10 oder 25.
Als man sich erbitterte Kämpfe bei Thunders Mill geliefert hat..
Als es keine deutschen Namen für Ironforge, Stormwind, Duskwood usw gab.
Als man Vorquests machen musste um nach BT zu kommen.
Als es nicht so ein schwachsinn wie GS gab, derjenige gehört eingesperrt, der den Mist erfunden hat.
Als es keine Achivements gab um künstlich die Spieldauer zu erhöhen.

Und heute?
Es werden nach 1, maximal 2 Wochen neue Raidinstanzen gecleart.
Jeder Vollidiont läuft heute mit "full epic", dabei haben es sich nicht mal 5% verdient.
Es werden ACMs gegen Gold angeboten, daher ein FU an die Affen und LR und derensgleichen.
Es wird ständig ninjagelootet.
"Nur ab xxxx GS" Gesuche.
Sobald ein Boss nach 1. Try nicht fällt, verlässt die Hälfte den Schlachtzug.

usw usf.

Ich hab zwar ständig mit WoW aufgehört, aber ich kam immer wieder. Immerhin hat es manchmal bis zu 1 Jahr gehalten.
Mal schauen ob ich es bis Cata aushalte, weil mir jetzt schon, nach 2 Wochen, die Lust vergangen ist.


----------



## Zepheus (14. Juni 2010)

Ich verstehe gaanz entfernt den grund mimimi vom TE...

Blizzard scheint momentan den weg des geringsten Wiederstandes zu gehen und Features die möglicherweise das aktuelle Spielprinzip ein wenig durch wirbeln aufs Abstellgleis zu stellen....
Man geht davon aus das leider ein groß teil nur stur MAxlvl ---> raid1 ---> raid2 --->raid3 usw. gehen möchte... ein Pfad der Titanen würde die Spieler davon in Blizzs Augen abhalten genauso wie es anscheinend beim Housing der fall ist (wohl bemerkt in Blizzs Augen)

Ich würde mir weniger Koticksche Philosophien wünschen und etwas mehr Mut zum Design


----------



## Sylfa (14. Juni 2010)

Das was in WoW sch... läuft ist die Tatsache dass alle Features die gestrichen werden, alles einfach so banalisiert wird damits auch einer der sich geistig mit einem Stück Toast kaum messen kann, es versteht...

Neuestes Beispiel -> Pfad der Titanen gestrichen da es zu "komplex" wäre, ich spiel ein Spiel um mich zu unterhalten...

Das ist wie bei einem Film für "Kinder", ein normaler erwachsener weiß wie die Geschichte läuft/endet nach dem er 5min Film gesehen hat, sprich >keine< Spannung, sowas wird dann zwar die Fraktion "12 jährige R0XX0r" ums Klischee aufzugreifen auf dauer bei Laune halten, aber jemand der ein wenig Grips hat, kommt sich recht schnell verarscht vor.

Und warum das ganze!? Um Kohle zu machen, etwas komplexes schreckt Neulinge ab, etwas leichtes eher nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und abgeschreckte Leute = potentielle Milchkühe die nicht gemolken werden können, aber diese Schiene wird ja gefahren seitdem Activision seine Finger im spiel hat...

so far R.I.P. WoW bald wirste bloss noch von geistig zurückgebliebenen gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<3 scheint ja die Zielgruppe sein auf die Blizz hinaus will


----------



## VILOGITY (14. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> 
> Die Abbozahlen sinken leicht, auch wenn ich hier Fanboys enttäuschen muss. Und sie sinken nichterst seid gestern, sondern seid Veröffentlichung von WotLK. Mit BC hatte WoW fast 13Mio User. Allerdings waren Accountseller/Hacker nochnicht so verbreitet, sowie das "Werbe einen Freund". Derzeit liegen die Abbozahlen realistisch gesehen um die 10Mio.
> ...



Da solltest du noch dazufügen das man nur der Statistik trauen sollte die man selber gefälscht hat ;-)
Plus, die ACC's die verkauft werden, wenn alle einfach nicht mehr spielen würden anstatt zu verkaufen, gäbe es bestimmt nicht mehr so viele Aktive Acc's.
Blizz macht mit Absicht nichts gegen ACC Verkäufer auf eGay, da sie ja sonst Spieler verlieren wie zb. zweit ACC Besitzer die keinen Bock haben nochmal ne
andere Fraktion zu Leveln oder einfach beide Fraktionen haben möchten.
Oder einfach Leute die keine Lust haben bis 80 zu leveln und sich einen ACC kaufen um zu spielen weil sie einfach auch mal WoW spielen möchten,
aber nicht erst leveln usw.....

Zieh mal einfach die ACC's ab die in den letzten 2 Jahren über eGay verkauft wurden, wenn man die nicht verkauft hätte, wie würden dann die ABO
Zahlen aussehen.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn es langweiliger und leichter ist macht es meiner Meinung nach immernoch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabig (14. Juni 2010)

Jetzt mal ersthaft wem interessierts ob du aufhörst????


----------



## Saberclaw (14. Juni 2010)

Die alten Hasen haben immer was zu meckern, denn früher war ja alles besser.
Das ist in WoW so und auch im RL selbst.

Einen AHA Effekt hat man immer nur dann, wenn etwas neues draußen ist.
Diese ganzen Erklärungen von wegen Einheitsbrei sind nur fadenscheinige Argumente um von der Tatasche abzulenken, dass WoW derzeit einfach nichts neues zu bieten hat und eine flaute herrscht. Es ist langweilig zur Zeit.

Du kannst mir nicht weis machen, dass du, erst nachdem du Arthas im Staub hast liegen sehen, abrupt zu der Erkenntnis kamst, dass doch alles recht eintönig und mager is. Das hat dich anscheinend nicht gestört, sonst hättest du früher aufgehört was man deinen Argumenten so entnehmen kann. Wahrscheinlich ist es wohl eher die Langeweile die man verspürt, sobald Arthas down is, die alles zäh macht.

WoW entwickelt sich eben. Neuankömmlinge, die mit einem Addon ins Spiel einsteigen, finden das alles ähnlich aufregend wie wir damals zum release von Classic. Entweder man kann als Veteran damit leben oder man schwingt die weiße Fahne und zieht sich zurück.

Wie mans wendet und dreht, man wird nie das Gefühl von damals wieder bekommen, aber man kann mit dem zufrieden sein, was man bekommen kann.
Ich spiele seit über einem Monat nicht mehr, weil Arthas für mich besiegt und der content damit clear ist. Sorry, dass ich meine Zeit nicht damit verschwende zu versuchen ihn auf HC zu besiegen, das hat für mich keinen Reiz, weil ich mir daraus nichts mache.

Wie auch immer, WoW ist nicht tot und wird es in absehbarer Zukunft nicht sein, außer in den Köpfen der Leute, die zur Erkenntnis kamen, dass sie durch das spielen keine Spannung etc. mehr verspüren.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Deepender schrieb:


> Aber ich warte auch nur auf Cata und hoffe das es da besser wird, ich hoffe es einfach, aber damals als ich schon gelesen habe das einer von blizzard gegangen ist, der die inzen sunnwell und anderes gestalltet und auch bearbeitet hat( bosse etc) wusste ich das es bestimmt ein chaos werden kann, und so war es auch, ob es jetzt genau an IHM lag ist ne anfrage, es stellt sich aber fest das wow um klassen leichter geworden ist, es geht ja nicht darum das man damals SCHWER den schwarzen proto bekommen hat, das stimmt noch einigermassen, aber es geht ja alleine darum das jeder das ziemlich gleiche equip hat, ausser jetzt vllt icc 25er hardmode,
> aber am ende isses wirklich so, damals als man t6 hatte war man schon ein stück stolzer und einer der wenigen(schätze mal 35%) des servers, die es besessen haben,
> heute hat ejeder t10, ob t10,25 oder t10,5....
> das is alleine schon ein riesen punkt der mich abgrundtie nervt,
> ...



omg, schon wieder jemand mit wenig selbstbewusstsein, der sich gerne nach og oder sw stellt und sein , ach so tolles, t-eq präsentieren möchte. mit whisper "boah, bist du toll, hast bestimmt lange gebraucht und ne supergilde"...jaja....


----------



## mendozino (14. Juni 2010)

zum TE:
Nostalgie ist ja schön und im Nachhinein wird wohl vieles durch die rosarote Brille gesehen.
Aber mal ein paar Worte zu Classic:
Skillung im Raid war klar: 
Priester ausschliesslich heilig!
Druide ausschliesslich heilend! wurde sowieso nur wegen BR mitgenommen
Schamane nur heilend!
Krieger nur Tank!
Jäger nie Biestmaster!
Mage nur Feuer! Ausser bei feuerimmunen Gegnern.
usw.

Die Kriterien für Raids waren enorm. Man musste blaue 60er Items haben um überhaupt mitgenommen zu werden. MC mit einem Teil grün ging schonmal gar nicht. (war halt GS classic)
Kein BWL ohne wenigstens 10 Wochen MC. Man musste in MC (2 epische Items pro Boss bei 40 Leuten) mindestens 6-8 epische Teile bekommen um BWL zu gehen. Ausnahme nur wenn MC farmstatus hatte.
Unendliches Rufgefarme für Argentum in Strat und den Ost Pesties für notwendige Verzauberungen. 
15 Leute machen stundenlange öde anspruchslose Farmruns in den 60er Inis um z.B. Verzauberungsmaterial für den Raid zu bekommen und ein paar wenige Items (meist T0) und Ruf. Immer wieder und wieder.
Stundenlanges fischen von Aalen für Rüstungsverstärkungstrank,
stundenlanges Kloppen von Feuereles für Feuerschutztränke etc.

PvP war nur mit Accountsharing was zu reissen. Tagelanges stehen unter der Brücke im AV machte den obersten Kriegsfürst überhaupt erst möglich. Dabei wechselten sich Spieler über Wochen ab, den Char möglichst 24 Stunden online zu halten.
Es wurde erst dann etwas interessanter als Blizz zum Ende von Classic im Übergang zu BC die Regeln änderte wie man an epische PvP Ausrüstungsteile kommt. Wer erinnert sich noch an die unsäglichen PvP-Schultern mit dennen wirklich jeder auf einmal rumlief? ;-)


Nachdem MC und BWL endlich auf Farmstatus waren, ging man in beide Inis noch wochen/monatelang rein um die 60-65 Leute des Raids auszurüsten.
Dann kam neuer Content! Hurra! 
AQ Vorbereitung was hiess: 
Stundenlanges ödes Gefarme der Twilight Kultisten in Silithus, der Silithiden für Panzer usw. 
Ruffarmen für Cenarius und Brut Nozdormus
sowie Material sammeln für den Rüstungsmeister damit der Server die Tore von AQ schnell aufmacht. Nette Competition mit anderen Servern, aber halt nur wenn dein Server zu den bevölkerungsdichten gehört hat. Nachteil dabei waren Warteschlangen beim Einloggen bis zu 20 Minuten täglich.

Ja so wars, die gute alte Zeit. Ich find keine Träne die ich weinen möchte.
Auch wenn der Zusammenhalt in einer Gilde stärker war als heute und viele Spieler erwachsener waren. Mein einziger Kritikpunkt heute betrifft die Community, aber dafür kann Blizz nix.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Ram schrieb:


> Meine fresse was hier direkt ein riesenhaufen Fanboys ankommen die bestimmt nichtmal objektiv deinen Beitrag gelesen haben.
> 
> Ich als alter ClassicSpieler stimme dir da 100% zu alles was nach dem behinderten BC Patch damals kam waren Brotkrümel die das Verhungern verhindern sollten sonst nix.
> Aber natürlich gibt es immer die "juhu alles ist leicht, aber das sag ich nicht laut" Leute die sich darüber freuen.
> ...





musst ja wow nicht spielen...spiel aion, das soll toll sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Paladin, Druide, Schamane, Priester



Epic Fail.

Jede Klasse bis auf Hunter und Rogue kann sich heilen.


----------



## benniboy (14. Juni 2010)

Rasputin schrieb:


> Die die den Thread als mimimi ansehen, das sind halt die, die nach BC oder währenddessen dazu gestoßen sind.
> 
> Man denkt, weil jetzt 12, statt 6 Millionen Spieler spielen, dass es gut ist. Es heisst nicht umsonst qualität=!quantiät.
> 
> ...



So und jetz denk nochmal nach wer der schlauere Mensch war. Du damals oder heute?
Oben hast du grade dein No RL beschrieben.


----------



## Newmerlin (14. Juni 2010)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das der Thread im prinzip zwar stimmt aber deutlich überzogen ist.
> Mir scheint es auch als hättest du ihn eher aus frust geschrieben als alles andere, 3 Heiler Klassen??? es waren schon immer 4 nicht mehr und nicht weniger.




ist nicht so ganz richtig....... jeder hatte nur 3heiler Klassen Pro Fraktion... kann dir auch sagen warum...  erst mit BC hatten die Ally den Schami und die Horde den Pala..... also erst mit BC wurden es 4 Heiler.......


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Epic Fail.
> 
> Jede Klasse bis auf Hunter und Rogue kann sich heilen.



ich glaub es ging nur um die Klassen die andere heilen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ich glaub es ging nur um die Klassen die andere heilen können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann wäre DK trotzdem dabei.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

mendozino schrieb:


> zum TE:
> Nostalgie ist ja schön und im Nachhinein wird wohl vieles durch die rosarote Brille gesehen.
> Aber mal ein paar Worte zu Classic:
> Skillung im Raid war klar:
> ...






wie recht du hast, kann das nur bestätigen. geht mir genauso


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Schöner Text . . . schön lang.
> Also war in Classic alles besser, hmm??
> 
> [...]


Gekürzt, weil lang. Aber danke für einen der wenigen gelungenen Beiträge zu diesem Thema. In der Tat hatte man auf 60 kaum Optionen. Entweder man fand eine Gilde für MC, oder man stand eben tatenlos in IF/OG herum. Wenn überhaupt mit T0. Es gab einfach nichts zu tun. Im PvP konnte man noch so gut sein, wenn man nicht wenigstens das blaue Feldkommandanten/Kriegsherr-Set hatte, war man ein Opfer, da regelmäßig die Leute mit T2 die BGs abgefarmt haben.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Im PvP konnte man noch so gut sein, wenn man nicht wenigstens das blaue Feldkommandanten/Kriegsherr-Set hatte, war man ein Opfer, da regelmäßig die Leute mit T2 die BGs abgefarmt haben.



Das ist wohl klar das das Classic PvP System Müll war und nicht wieder kommen wird.


----------



## Mystikar (14. Juni 2010)

eins hast du in deinem Thread vergessen zu erwähnen was im laufe der Jahre auch unerträglich geworden ist im Spiel: DAS NIEVAU ! Es ist traurig, sich ansehen zu müssen wie sich hier Teils Erwachsene Verbal an die Gurgel gehen, und wieso? Weshalb? Wegen ein paar Pixel auf Ihrem Monitor. WoW an sich ist ein klasse MMO, aber weit mehr als die hälfte derjenigen die es Spielen sind Niveaulos und dermaßen selbstüberzeugt und machen es mit ihrem imba-uber-roxxor gehabe kaputt, aber selbst da trägt Blizzard eine gewisse mitschuld daran, denn wenn sie die Chats besser Moderieren würden, und rigeros einschreiten würden wenn man sich dort angiftet, dann wär es schon ein schritt in die richtige Richtung. Aber das ist auch nur wunschdenken, denn denen isses doch egal, hauptsache die Spieler löhnen ihren Teil und füllen die Taschen der Betreiber. Und nein, es hätte nichts mit Zensur zu tun, denn ich bin der Meinung, wenn Blizzard dieses Spiel ab 12 Jahre freigibt, dann hat es auch eine gewisse Verantwortung den jüngsten Spielern gegenüber. Fakt.


----------



## chriss95 (14. Juni 2010)

> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....


Es sind 4 Klassen die heilen können
und damals konnten diese Klassen auch Schaden machen nur keiner wollte es da es zu schlecht war und man lieber einen holypala mitgenommen hat als nen dd-Pala( der keinen schaden gemacht hat)


----------



## Type your name here (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



100% Sign

Jedesmal muss man sich den scheiß anhören.
Herr Gott spielt es doch einfach nicht, geht doch bitte...bitte einfach aus dem Spiel, deinstalliert es und spielt andere MMOs oder was ihr auch immer macht....es Intressiert uns reingarnicht.
Rumflamen und Rummeckern weil ja WoW so langweilig is und ach alles is sooooo gleich....

Es gibt dutzende andere MMOs die teilweise sogar Spieltechnisch, Lore oder Grafisch 100x besser sind. Aber nöö man muss jedesmal den gleichen kack lesen


----------



## Huangwen (14. Juni 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Schöner Text . . . schön lang.
> Also war in Classic alles besser, hmm??
> 
> ...
> ...



/sign

Ein weiterer mimimi, der es vermisst mit seinen Sachen irgenwo rumzustehen und anderen prollend zu zeigen, wie geil er doch ist.

Seit BC (da hab ich angefangen) hat sich vom spielspass alles verbessert!

Alleine, das man sein Equippment schnell bekommt und dann ne chance hat mal nen Schlachtzug von innen zu sehen ist ein Riesenvorteil.

Und wenn du selber nix mehr zu holen hast, hilf einfach den Anfänger weiter und vermittel dein "Wissen" an die kleinen. 
Die sich dank solcher prolldeppen, die verhindern wollen das andere so weit kommen wie sie, sich garnicht erst trauen sich nem schlachtzug anzuschliessen.
Solche anfänger habens auch drauf!!! Beispiel:

Am WE mit 4 leuten, die Icc noch nie(bzw nur bis boss4) von innen geshen haben (Tank und dd´s, die aber sich schon 5.0K bis 5,2k Gs gear gefarmt hatten), nen ICC10er gemacht.
Ergebniss -> nach 5 Stunden (man musste auch mal erklären bzw maximal 1-2mal wipen ums selber zu sehen) lagen 10 Bosse + Zusatzquest.

Das ganze has auch wieder richtig spass gemacht, da sonst im stamm das ganze schon langweilig wurde.

Das geht aber nur wegen dem 20% buff und den "leicht" zu bekommenden Klamotten.
Und wenn ich an BC zurückdenke, wenn man da mal den Endcontent sehen wollte, musste man nem Raidleiter schon einen Blasen um mal einfach so mitgenommen zu werden.

Fazit: trotz einiger kleiner macken ist wow im laufe der zeit immer besser geworden!
 (ausser für Prollos, die mit ihrem "königsmörder" erfolg übern kopf rumjammern, das das bald keine Möglichkeit mehr ist sich als supergeilster typ der WOW-geschichte auszuweisen)

Huan

P.S.: vote 4 close


----------



## Monkeybone (14. Juni 2010)

@ TE du loaberst vollkommenen Schwachsinn ausserdem sind in deinem Text einige Fehler drin....

WoW erlebt vlt im moment eine flaute, aber das ist nur weil die wartezeit bis cata noch so unvorhersehbar ist.....

mit cata gehts wieder richtig ab, verlass dich mal drauf......

auch wenn du es negiert hast, das ist mehr als ein mimimi thread, das ist nämlich ein dicker fetter mimimi thread mit dem du bestimmt einiges von deiner Zeit verschwendet hast....

lappen


----------



## Drop-Dead (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.



doch genau das ist es. hör doch einfach auf mit dem spiel und gut ist.
nur weil es deinen ansprüchen nicht mehr gerecht wird gibt es immernoch viele spieler, die dieses spiel mit begeisterung spielen.
natürlich hat wow seine macken - das perfekte spiel gibts einfach nicht und wenn doch hab ichs noch nicht gespielt.


----------



## lagg3r (14. Juni 2010)

*@ Type your name here*
Diese Woche: 50 Stunden WoW


----------



## Caidy (14. Juni 2010)

Es gibt BTW 4 Klassen die heilen können...







Das mit der Individualität kann ich verstehen... aber was für den hardcorezocker nen Dorn im Auge ist, ist für den Casual wie mich die Rettung...




Überleg dir mal es könnten immernoch NUR Krieger tanken... es hat aber keiner mehr lust drauf... KEINER kann mehr rnd in Inis oder Raiden...

Oder dir liegt einfach die Spielmechanik des Kriegertanks nicht weil du der absolute 2H fan bist... also spielst du lieber DD...

Und sooo Individuell waren die Chars damals auch nicht, du MUSSTEST eine bestimmte Skillung haben im Raid, was anderes ging nicht- man wurde nicht mitgenommen, ok das EQ... aber das ist nebensache, ich habe damals auch blau EQ in MC angefangen, ich habe nie rofl noob oder sonst was gehört. Sogar die MC drops haben die deine Spielweise vorgegeben... Kriegerset war nur zum tanken, druidenset nur zum heilen etc.... JETZT kann jeder spielen wie er es möchte.




es ist alles ansichtssache, aber ICH finde es gut das man selbst mehr auswahl hat, wenn ich damals hätte heilen wollen hätte ich einen Priester spielen MÜSSEN, wieso? weil Druiden nur für Anregen gut waren, ganz damals konnten sie nicht tanken, nicht heilen und schaden machen konnten sie auch nicht.... wenn man als Druide (ich spielte schon immer den dudu) in eine 5er ini wollte dann nur als "Balast" Gildenintern... rnd war es überhaupt nicht denkbar irgendwo mitgenommen zu werden. 




Und was ist falsch daran das man heute nach irgendeinem Tank/heile/ dd sucht und nicht wie damals NUR nen Priester oder NUR nen Krieger oder ein mage MUSSTE in einer 5er ini dabei sein, sonst sind die Leute nicht rein gegangen.... 




Jede Klasse hat immernoch ihre Spezialitäten, aber sie fallen nicht mehr so ins Gewicht wie damals und ich persönlich finde das gut so...




Dein Beispiel mit dem Zwergenpriester zB... tut mir leid, ich finde Zwerge total hässlich, wieso darf ich dann nicht in raids nur weil ich einfach nicht so einen char spielen möchte?




wenn du also keine lust hast, bitte, ich wünsch dir viel spaß bei was anderem


----------



## Drop-Dead (14. Juni 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> *@ Type your name here*
> Diese Woche: 50 Stunden WoW



was tut das hier grad zur sache? ^^


----------



## Palduron (14. Juni 2010)

Type schrieb:


> 100% Sign
> 
> Jedesmal muss man sich den scheiß anhören.
> Herr Gott spielt es doch einfach nicht, geht doch bitte...bitte einfach aus dem Spiel, deinstalliert es und spielt andere MMOs oder was ihr auch immer macht....es Intressiert uns reingarnicht.
> ...



/SIGN !!!!!!
danke! eines der wenigen kommentare die es auf den punkt bringen.
nochmal an ALLE ! : falls dieses spiel euch nur noch auf die nerven geht, HÖRT auf, falls ihr dies nicht könnt, seit ihr eventuell schön süchtig.


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Drop-Dead schrieb:


> was tut das hier grad zur sache? ^^



ich wette da kommt gleich irgendeine Antwort von wegen Suchti ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suchtihh (14. Juni 2010)

im endeffekt immer die gleiche leier :/ 


und immer die gleiche antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




www.heul.net 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (14. Juni 2010)

hmmm wo wir schon bei sinnlos dumm und zum 10000 mal diesen misst lesen, dachte ich mir ich frage mal nach was ich mache wenn mein wow acc gehackt wurde ;D


----------



## Dreidan (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich schon so Sachen wie "individueller", "...nur die Besten konnten..." lese, könnt ich mich aufregen. Diese "Besten" sind auch nur besser, weil sie eine Menge Zeit investieren, straff organisiert sind und so weiter. Die Mehrheit der Spieler WILL oder KANN NICHT diese Zeit aufbringen. Trotzdem finde ich, sollte jeder Alles sehen können. Nicht weil alle das Gleiche zahlen, sondern weil Spiele in erster Linie unterhalten und Spaß bringen sollen. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten in Form von Hardmodes, Achievements mit Titeln etc. sich eine Herausforderung zu holen.

Mal eine Frage an alle, denen das nicht reicht: Spielt ihr WoW um euch wie Stars feiern zu lassen, von Leuten beneidet zu werden und euch ganz toll zu fühlen, oder weil es euch Spaß macht in eine andere Welt einzutauchen und dort etwas föllig anderes zu tun als in eurem richtigen Leben? An alle, die sich im ersten Teil meiner Frage wieder erkennen, WACHT MAL AUF!, niemand will euch feiern weil es außerhalb der WoW Gemeinde, ja sogar selbst innerhalb, kein Schwein interessiert, ob ihr als Erster einen Pixelboss besiegt habt oder nicht. Um als Held gefeiert zu werden, muss diese "Heldentat" auch von anderen als solche wahgenommen werden, und das trifft auf eure WoW Erfolge einfach nicht zu. Da könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt aber euer Kampf ist aussichtslos.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Ram schrieb:


> Meine fresse was hier direkt ein riesenhaufen Fanboys ankommen die bestimmt nichtmal objektiv deinen Beitrag gelesen haben.
> 
> Ich als alter ClassicSpieler stimme dir da 100% zu alles was nach dem behinderten BC Patch damals kam waren Brotkrümel die das Verhungern verhindern sollten sonst nix.
> Aber natürlich gibt es immer die "juhu alles ist leicht, aber das sag ich nicht laut" Leute die sich darüber freuen.
> ...


Du bist doch auch nur ein selbsternannter Progamer der casuals nichtmal ein grünes Rüstungsteil gönnt.
Das hört sich an alsob du kein RL hast und WoW als Lebensaufgabe siehst.
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt dann spiel WoW nicht aber lass anderen Leuten ihren Spaß.


----------



## Jogl3r (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...



[...]


WoW bereitet mehr Leuten Spaß, als Langweile. Was kann man daraus schliessen? Du bist ein Egoist, der nur seinen Willen durchsetzen will. Du vermisst die alten Zeiten? In Ordnung, tut jeder der das heutige WoW nicht mag. Du eröffnest ein Thema, in dem du das ellenlang erläuterst wie genau und wieso du WoW nicht magst? Nicht in Ordnung. Hör auf mit WoW, ich meine, Leute die nach etwas süchtig sind, wissen es, und versuchen damit aufzuhören? Oder siehst du hier alle paar Tage einen Thread, in dem jemand rumheult, dass die Zigarettenindustrie ihn tötet? Nein, denn jeder Raucher macht das freiwillig, das Rauchen anfangen. Ich persönlich, ich weiss es nicht wie es bei dir ist, werde nicht von Blizzard gezwungen WoW zu spielen, ich könnte jderzeit aufhören. Der einzige Nachteil wäre die investierte Spielzeit und das Geld. Wieso also, loggst du dich immernoch vielleicht jeden Tag ein, heulst über die Gegenwart rum und verpestest buffed mit deinem unüberdachtem Gerede von: "ololol, jeder kriegt t9 das ist scheiss, voll easy going..."

Von mir aus soll es solche Threads weiterhin geben, aber geschrieben sollten sie nur von Leuten, die ICC 25 HC clear, mehrere 80er und etwa 8000 Erfolgspunke haben. 


Viel Spaß, wenn du dich demnächst wieder einloggst und ein Taschentuch aus deiner Schublade holst...


----------



## Zodttd (14. Juni 2010)

1. Ist das hier ein mimimi, the end is near fred.
2. Versteht jeder mit einem IQ über 70, dass WoW langweilig/reizlos wird, weil es nichts Neues gibt.
3. Wird alles mit der Zeit langweilig wenn man ständig auf der selben Ebene bleibt, ob WoW, WM, ein Beruf, oder sonst was, solange man sich nicht weiter entwickelt und mit dieser Entwicklung sozusagen belohnt wird es langweilig und man hört auf.


----------



## turageo (14. Juni 2010)

Monkeybone schrieb:


> @ TE du loaberst vollkommenen Schwachsinn ausserdem sind in deinem Text einige Fehler drin....
> 
> WoW erlebt vlt im moment eine flaute, aber das ist nur weil die wartezeit bis cata noch so unvorhersehbar ist.....
> 
> ...



Na, Herr der Weisheit, dann lass uns doch mal teilhaben. -.-

Sorry, aber Du stempelst Beiträge anderer als "Schwachsinn" ab, aber ne Begründung kommt keine rüber. Deinen Beitrag kann man glaub ich getrost zu den geschätzen 80 % der restlichen
ziemlich überflüssigen "Fuck off"-Beiträge in dem Thread schmeißen. Genau diese geschätzen 80 %, lesen den Titel, lesen den Post, führen sich dann auf, dass wieder ein mimimi-Thread auftaucht
und posten dann auch noch so einen Standardsenf dazu, dass ich ihnen am liebsten ein 4-Kant-Holz ans Hirn schmeißen möchte, in der Hoffnung, dass manche vielleicht doch gescheiter werden. -.-

Grundsätzlich hat der TE nicht ganz und gar Unrecht, auch wenn ich in einigen Punkten nicht ganz seiner Meinung bin. Fand es aber trotzdem interessant,
das ganze zu lesen.

MfG


----------



## benniboy (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das ist wohl klar das das Classic PvP System Müll war und nicht wieder kommen wird.



Die ganzen Classic Leute hier werden sicher gleich kommen mit folgendem Argumenten: Mimimimi damals war alles besser, damals waren die Klassen noch ausgeglichen, damals brauchte man noch Skill.....
Klar wenn ein Schurke in T2 mal schnell ein Priester onhittet muss man anscheinden ganz viel Skill haben und die Klassen müssen ganz schön balanciert sein :-)

Das einzige was ich von damals vermisse ist meine Noobigkeit nichst zu wissen, noch nichts gesehen zu haben, alles neue zu entdecken, erst Begegnung mit einem Hordler in BootyBay und meinen ersten Ony-Raid. Alles andere wie:
5-6 Stundenlang am gleichen Farmspott sitzen, Nichts machend in IF oder SW sitzen, Ninjalooting, Leichencamping, Sich mit 39 Randomleuten rumärgen, weil A 5 AFK sind B 5 Autohit AFK sind, und 10 Einfach nur total schlecht sind..... Lasst mich nachdenken....... NÖ! Und NEIN damals hatten die Leute nicht mehr Skill, es gab damals sogar noch mehr Schlechtlinge wie heute.
Glaubt mir ich und sicher andere haben sich damals Equipchecks, DPS ect gewünscht....

Ich bin weder ein Fanboy noch irgendwas anderes nur ich will klarstellen das alle die ihr Classic so vergöttern meiner Meinung nach einen an der Waffel haben. Es kann mir niemand von euch erzählen das es euch Spass gemacht Stundenlang die selbe Sache mit 10 anderen Leuten zu farmen, Ewiges Ruffarmen nur um sich 1 Rezept kaufen zu können, Stundenlang auf ein Inni Invite zu warten, 20 mal den Selben Boss in UBRS/OBRS abfarmen nur um 1 Item zu bekommen, weil man sonst keine andere Möglichkeit hatte. Klar hatte es damals alles mehr Reiz aber ganz bescheuert war ich damals dann zum Glück doch nicht.
Die einzige Sachen die ich Blizzard bis jetzt übel nehme ist das Markensystem das seit BC eingführt wurde, Hardmodes, 10/25 Innis wie Naxx, Ulduar oder ICC und das zukünftige Raidsystem das 10 und 25 Innis zusammengelegt werden und gleicher Loot dropt.
Falls noch jemand kommt mit "mimimi damals musste man noch was tun für Epic". Ganz einfach denkt euch doch einfach die Farbe der Items weg Ob Lila oder Blau ist doch egal. Guckt ob unter dem Namen Heroisch steht wenn ihr Schwanzvergleich haben wollt.


----------



## Nahemis (14. Juni 2010)

Der Te hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Genau aus dem selben Grund hab ich auch mit WoW schluß gemacht.

WoW hat seinen Höhepunkt überschritten und hat meiner Meinung nach kein Potenzial sich noch weiter zu entwickeln.

mfg


----------



## szene333 (14. Juni 2010)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon so Sachen wie "individueller", "...nur die Besten konnten..." lese, könnt ich mich aufregen. Diese "Besten" sind auch nur besser, weil sie eine Menge Zeit investieren, straff organisiert sind und so weiter. Die Mehrheit der Spieler WILL oder KANN NICHT diese Zeit aufbringen. Trotzdem finde ich, sollte jeder Alles sehen können. Nicht weil alle das Gleiche zahlen, sondern weil Spiele in erster Linie unterhalten und Spaß bringen sollen. Es gibt genug Möglichkeiten in Form von Hardmodes, Achievements mit Titeln etc. sich eine Herausforderung zu holen.



Ach so ist das?

Du hast also nur Spass am Spiel, wenn Du alles sehen kannst, obwohl Du eigentlich keine Zeit dafür hast?

Das Argument ist ja noch schwachsinniger als der 13€-Joker 

Edith: Ich habe zu BC-Zeiten auch nicht alles gesehen und hatte trotzdem eine Menge spass


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Epic Fail.
> 
> Jede Klasse bis auf Hunter und Rogue kann sich heilen.


Jäger können ihre Pets heilen, wenn schon epic fail, dann doch vernünftig argumentieren. Keine der anderen Klassen kann man als Heiler bezeichnen.


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Die ganzen Classic Leute hier werden sicher gleich kommen mit folgendem Argumenten: Mimimimi damals war alles besser, damals waren die Klassen noch ausgeglichen, damals brauchte man noch Skill.....



Ich hab selbst Classic gespielt, damals sehr wenig... Und dort konnte man mit wenig nichts erreichen... Es ist einfach nur ätzend gewesen.#



Lillyan schrieb:


> Jäger können ihre Pets heilen, wenn schon epic fail, dann doch vernünftig argumentieren. Keine der anderen Klassen kann man als Heiler bezeichnen.



Hep, es geht darum ANDERE SPIELER zu heilen, Pets zählen da nicht dazu


----------



## Annovella (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.



Paladin
Druide
Priester
Schamane

Definitiv 3!

Und ja, es ist ein Mimimi und Wayne-Thread. Ja, WoW hat sich verändert, wie damals gibt es auch heute negative und positive Eigenschaften, ganz klar. Nichts desto trotz hat sich das Spiel aber positiv entwickelt, zumindest positiver als andere Games die wie WoW aufgebaut sind und sich entwickeln... ach moment, es gibt keine anderen Games.

Wenn du WoW gegenüber so dermaßen pessimistisch gegenüber schaust, warum spielst du es dann noch?




benniboy schrieb:


> Die ganzen Classic Leute hier werden sicher gleich kommen mit folgendem Argumenten: Mimimimi damals war alles besser, damals waren die Klassen noch ausgeglichen, damals brauchte man noch Skill.....
> Klar wenn ein Schurke in T2 mal schnell ein Priester onhittet muss man anscheinden ganz viel Skill haben und die Klassen müssen ganz schön balanciert sein :-)



Einen Priester onehitten? Meinst du einen Nicht-60er? Oder einen der nackt ist? Du hast anscheinend zuviele Classic Rogue PvP Movies geschaut. Alle anderen Klassen waren ebenso krass. Schonmal ein Pala/Warri/Schami Video gesehen? Lol.


----------



## Reenaa (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich persönlich muss ebenfalls zugeben das WoW zur Zeit ein wenig langweilig ist, aber es kommt mir ganz gelegen das es (durch die Wartezeit auf Cataclysm) immer das selbe ist. Aber was solls die Sommermonate sind da der Garten oder die Terasse ruft. Ich verbringe mit meinen Kids viel zeit drausen und die Kinder gehen von daher Später ins Bett wie in den kalten Monaten. Und WoW reizt mich alleine deshalb im Moment nicht viel. Wenn ich abends mal lust auf ein Buch habe, was solls dann, bleib WoW halt mal ein paar Tage aus so bekommt man die Zeit bis Cata auch rum. Ich kann nur raten nutzt die Zeit bis dahin, wenn Cataclysm da ist wird man noch oft genug vorm PC sitzen. ))) Bin allein schon deshalb froh das Cataclysm nicht im Sommer raus kommt so bekommt man wenigstens was vom Sommer mit. ))) Es ist mal ganz schön wenn es immer nur das selbe ist so kann man die Zeit auch mal anders nutzen. )))


LG 

Rena


----------



## Dreidan (14. Juni 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> ...



Genau meine Meinung, Classic war im Endcontent teilweise der reinste Frust und ein Zeitfresser noch dazu. Ich hab selber mal einige 40 Mann Raids unserer Gilde geleitet. Das war der reinste Horror, wenn mal wieder 2 der 4 Tanks afk waren oder 4 der 8 Heiler, oder einige DDs dumm in der Gegend rumgestanden haben. Bis alle den Weg in die Ini gefunden hatten verging teilweise schon über eine halbe Stunde, oder 15 Minuten Anreise zu Onyxia, huch 20 Leute haben ihr Amulett auf der Bank vergessen, huch 10 davon haben noch eine halbe Stunde Cooldown auf ihren Ruhestein, müssen also zur Bank und das holen. Ob man nach Darnassus flog oder Mitm Schiff nach Menethil und dann nach IF war dabei relativ egal, vor 25 Minuten waren die nicht raidbereit. Portsteine vor Instanzen, größtenteils Fehlanzeige, Hexer mit Splitter zum Portal machen, oft genug Fehlanzeige. Damals war im Grunde Vieles verdammt schlecht, aber es war neu und deshalb faszinierend.


----------



## Type your name here (14. Juni 2010)

lagg3r schrieb:


> *@ Type your name here*
> Diese Woche: 50 Stunden WoW



Ob ich jetzt nun 50 std habe oder 100 oder nur 10 ist vollkommen egal, solange ichs mit mir vereinbaren kann.


----------



## szene333 (14. Juni 2010)

Reenaa schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich persönlich muss ebenfalls zugeben das WoW zur Zeit ein wenig langweilig ist, aber es kommt mir ganz gelegen das es (durch die Wartezeit auf Cataclysm) immer das selbe ist. Aber was solls die Sommermonate sind da der Garten oder die Terasse ruft. Ich verbringe mit meinen Kids viel zeit drausen und die Kinder gehen von daher Später ins Bett wie in den kalten Monaten. Und WoW reizt mich alleine deshalb im Moment nicht viel. Wenn ich abends mal lust auf ein Buch habe, was solls dann, bleib WoW halt mal ein paar Tage aus so bekommt man die Zeit bis Cata auch rum. Ich kann nur raten nutzt die Zeit bis dahin, wenn Cataclysm da ist wird man noch oft genug vorm PC sitzen. ))) Bin allein schon deshalb froh das Cataclysm nicht im Sommer raus kommt so bekommt man wenigstens was vom Sommer mit. ))) Es ist mal ganz schön wenn es immer nur das selbe ist so kann man die Zeit auch mal anders nutzen. )))
> 
> ...



Da geb ich Dir recht. Aber bis Cata dauert es wohl noch minimum ein halbes Jahr und außer Rubinsanktum kommt auch nix neues mehr.


----------



## Nekros4Necro (14. Juni 2010)

Ich mag es wie Wow gerade läuft ...

-> Eigentlich sollte WoW doch etwas positives sein 
	denn Blizzad allein steckt in diesen Scheiß schon so viel liebe rein
	in jeden neuen Content , jedes neu designte Tier-Stück 
	Sie wollen doch nur etwas anerkennung zurück !


----------



## meerp (14. Juni 2010)

An die ganzen "RIP WOW" Typen:
Hört doch auf mit WoW!? Denkt ihr ernsthaft, dass es hier IRGENDJEMANDEN gibt der sich dafür interessiert ob ihr ein Spiel gut oder schlecht findet oder gar Spielt oder nicht spielt.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Hep, es geht darum ANDERE SPIELER zu heilen, Pets zählen da nicht dazu


Eben... andere Spieler heißt nicht, dass man sich selbst heilt. Ist genau so sinnfrei wie Pets heilen.


----------



## Reenaa (14. Juni 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Da geb ich Dir recht. Aber bis Cata dauert es wohl noch minimum ein halbes Jahr und außer Rubinsanktum kommt auch nix neues mehr.




Auch halb so wild hat man Zeit sich aufs Weihnachtsfest vor zu bereiten )))


----------



## Flatrian (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde dieser Post vom TE ist ne Tatsache. Ich erinner mich gern daran, wie ich mit T1 in OG stand und förmlich bewundert wurde. Ich weis auch immernoch, dass ich meine T2 Handschuhe früher als mein T2 Kopf hatte... Die Hose auch *g* Hmmm... Hatte ich meine T9 Hose vor meinem T9 Helm? KP!

Aber letzt endlich muss man sagen. Blizzard ist eine Firma die Profit sehen will. Dafür wird alles getan. Tja es werden hier und dort ein zwei alte Kunden gehen... Dafür kommen aber umso mehr... Was macht mehr Profit? 

Es mag Spiele und Firmen geben, die es ihrem Stammkunden lieber recht machen, weil es ihre Berufung ist. WoW ist nun mal ein MMORPG. Diese Buchstaben bedeuten MULTI-MASSIVE-ROLL-PLAY-GAME. Blizzard hats geschafft. Und ich würde es nicht anders machen. Ich bewundere Blizzard für das, was sie auf die Beine gestellt haben. Ich wäre gerne einer, der dazu beigetragen hat.

Naja WDAS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schöne Tage wünsch ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn.Pwn (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wein oder und mimimi Thread.



fix'd


----------



## Arosk (14. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Eben... andere Spieler heißt nicht, dass man sich selbst heilt. Ist genau so sinnfrei wie Pets heilen.



Weiter unten hab ich mich doch verbessert. Aber DK gehört trotzdem dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Post vom TE ist ne Tatsache. Ich erinner mich gern daran, wie ich mit T1 in OG stand und förmlich bewundert wurde. Ich weis auch immernoch, dass ich meine T2 Handschuhe früher als mein T2 Kopf hatte... Die Hose auch *g* Hmmm... Hatte ich meine T9 Hose vor meinem T9 Helm? KP!



Fällt mir immer wieder auf dass die Leute, die Classic glorifizieren, schreiben wie schön es war bewundert zu werden.

Von mir aus kann Blizzard das Spiel gern wieder dazu machen und ich werde genauso wie zu Classic darauf reagieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benniboy (14. Juni 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Alle anderen Klassen waren ebenso krass. Schonmal ein Pala/Warri/Schami Video gesehen? Lol.



Krieger waren Krass, Shamis mit Ragnaros inna Hand auch aber Palas doch nicht die habe früher nicht viel Schaden gemacht. Erst zu BC Zeiten kamen die langsam ran.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Post vom TE ist ne Tatsache. Ich erinner mich gern daran, wie ich mit T1 in OG stand und förmlich bewundert wurde. Ich weis auch immernoch, dass ich meine T2 Handschuhe früher als mein T2 Kopf hatte... Die Hose auch *g* Hmmm... Hatte ich meine T9 Hose vor meinem T9 Helm? KP!



Richtig, das gehörte auch zu Classic. Rumposen und sich wie die Elite fühlen. 


Wobei, das machen ja manche in Dala immer noch.. posen mit ihren tollen Flugmounts auf dem Brunnen. Lachnummern.


----------



## Dogarn (14. Juni 2010)

wenn du schon 2 monate nicht mehr spielst:

WARUM BISTE IM FORUM?=??????

(fail?)


----------



## Philine (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, das gehörte auch zu Classic. Rumposen und sich wie die Elite fühlen.
> 
> 
> Wobei, das machen ja manche in Dala immer noch.. posen mit ihren tollen Flugmounts auf dem Brunnen. Lachnummern.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollte es auch gerade sagen das machen doch heute auch noch genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. Juni 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Post vom TE ist ne Tatsache. Ich erinner mich gern daran, wie ich mit T1 in OG stand und förmlich bewundert wurde. Ich weis auch immernoch, dass ich meine T2 Handschuhe früher als mein T2 Kopf hatte... Die Hose auch *g* Hmmm... Hatte ich meine T9 Hose vor meinem T9 Helm? KP!



Wurde man wirklich wegen dem T1 bewundert oder eher, dass man die Möglichkeit hatte überhaupt dran zu kommen? Ich weiß noch zu gut, dass ich oft angeflüstert wurde, ob man denn nicht auch mal mitkommen dürfe. Als wir später mit Twinks durch MC sind, haben wir die vakanten Plätze mit dankbaren Spielern aufgefüllt, die Nachfrage war riesig. Denn im Endeffekt musste man früher nicht mehr können als heute. Was man früher einfach brauchte, war eine feste Gruppe, die regelmäßig raiden geht (oder PvP macht).

Ich erinnere mich gern an einen Spieler, der es wirklich drauf hatte. Leider fand er keinen Raid, und so gammelte er mit T0 in OG rum und musste mit ansehen, wie ein Autoshot-AFK-Jäger aus unserem Raid mit T2 ausgestattet neben ihm gammelte. Ich erinner mich an Spieler, die damals zu den besten Raids auf dem Server gehörten, aber wie sich heute herausstellt, spielerisch absoluter Durchschnitt sind (und ja, ich hab mich vergewissert dass es noch die selben Personen sind).


----------



## Estartu (14. Juni 2010)

Naja, aber bissl recht hat der TE ja doch. Egal was ich mir für ein Twink mache....bei keiner Klasse ist mehr irgendetwas einzigartiges was eben nur die klasse kann. Jeder kann alles... das wurmt mich auch. Und mit den Berufen brauch ich gar nicht anfangen...ich hatte mir extra die Streitkolbenspezialisierung geholt.... für nix. Sicher war es aufwendig die Matz zu farmen aber dafür hatte man ein edles Teil gehabt^^. Ich hab mich früher auch über ein blaues Dungeonset gefreut und mein ersten epischen Zauberstab ^^. Man war ich mächtig stolz.Alles war nicht schön zu classiczeiten aber doch so einige Sachen. Die Entwicklung wie sie jetzt ist gefällt mir auch nicht.


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Estartu schrieb:


> Naja, aber bissl recht hat der TE ja doch. Egal was ich mir für ein Twink mache....bei keiner Klasse ist mehr irgendetwas einzigartiges was eben nur die klasse kann. Jeder kann alles... das wurmt mich auch. Und mit den Berufen brauch ich gar nicht anfangen...ich hatte mir extra die Streitkolbenspezialisierung geholt.... für nix. Sicher war es aufwendig die Matz zu farmen aber dafür hatte man ein edles Teil gehabt^^. Ich hab mich früher auch über ein blaues Dungeonset gefreut und mein ersten epischen Zauberstab ^^. Man war ich mächtig stolz.Alles war nicht schön zu classiczeiten aber doch so einige Sachen. Die Entwicklung wie sie jetzt ist gefällt mir auch nicht.






einfache lösung, kündige den account und such dir ein anderes spiel


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wurde man wirklich wegen dem T1 bewundert oder eher, dass man die Möglichkeit hatte überhaupt dran zu kommen? Ich weiß noch zu gut, dass ich oft angeflüstert wurde, ob man denn nicht auch mal mitkommen dürfe. Als wir später mit Twinks durch MC sind, haben wir die vakanten Plätze mit dankbaren Spielern aufgefüllt, die Nachfrage war riesig. Denn im Endeffekt musste man früher nicht mehr können als heute. Was man früher einfach brauchte, war eine feste Gruppe, die regelmäßig raiden geht (oder PvP macht).
> 
> Ich erinnere mich gern an einen Spieler, der es wirklich drauf hatte. Leider fand er keinen Raid, und so gammelte er mit T0 in OG rum und musste mit ansehen, wie ein Autoshot-AFK-Jäger aus unserem Raid mit T2 ausgestattet neben ihm gammelte. Ich erinner mich an Spieler, die damals zu den besten Raids auf dem Server gehörten, aber wie sich heute herausstellt, spielerisch absoluter Durchschnitt sind (und ja, ich hab mich vergewissert dass es noch die selben Personen sind).



Richtig, schaut man sich die Bosse in MC an, findet man eigentlich keine Herausforderung. Man musste nur 40 Leute einigermaßen passend einteilen.


Lucifron: 3 Tanks und decursen. Fertig.

Magmadar: 1 Tank, ein paar Jäger die den Enrage entfernen. Und man darf nicht ins Feuer laufen.

Gehennas: 3 Tanks, Magie entfernen. Fertig.

Garr: Tanks oder Pets, die Adds in den Fokus nehmen, fertig.

Geddon: Es wird mal ein bisschen schwierig... wer die Bombe ist, läuft aus der Gruppe. Boah!

Shazzrah: Krieger und Schurken dürfen Bogen skillen, sonst nix besonderes. 

Golemagg: 3 Tanks ... sonst noch was? 

Sulfuron: 5 Tanks und die Adds weit genug voneinander umkloppen und unterbrechen. Fertig.

Majordomus: Mit 4 Magiern ein Kinderspiel.

Ragnaros: Bisschen knifflig für Nahkämpfer, rechtzeitig aus der Lava zu kommen. Ansonsten war nur die Addphase etwas problematisch...




Dazu gab es nirgends einen Enrage-Timer. Rein objektiv ist Mark'gar um einiges schwerer:

2 Tanks, die ineinander stehen; mehr Heilung auf den Stachel; Stachel runterkloppen; aus dem Feuer laufen, dem Boss ausweichen, anschließend wieder richtig sammeln.

Von wegen Classic war so schwer und man musste etwas leisten...


----------



## Alfis (14. Juni 2010)

Estartu schrieb:


> Ich hab mich früher auch über ein blaues Dungeonset gefreut und mein ersten epischen Zauberstab ^^. Man war ich mächtig stolz.


Dass das heute (wahrscheinlich) nicht mehr so ist, liegt aber nicht an WoW, sondern an dir. 

Du kannst aber auch nicht erwarten, dass du dich heute noch genauso über Sachen freust, die du über die Jahre schon 100x bekommen hast.

Die Anfangszeit in einem Spiel, dass man lange gespielt hat, bleibt einem fast zwangsläufig als total tolle Zeit in Erinnerung und die vielen Kleinigkeiten erlebst du natürlich nur einmal ganz am Anfang. Irgendwann wird alles Routine und es plätschert so dahin.

Dagegen kann Blizzard aber nicht anprogrammieren. Ich wechsele regelmässig das MMO. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Denn dann hat man diese tollen Momente am Anfang, wo noch alles neu ist, andauernd. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juni 2010)

Woah!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich mir dein Beitrag durchgelesen habe, verstehe ich was du fühlst, je nach Sicht (ich mag solche Beitrage)...obwohl ich erst mit BC in die Welt (von Warcraft) kam. Jedoch konnte ich den Wandel mit der Persöhnlichkeit der WoW-Community und den GC (Gegner-Kontrolle) miterleben. Ich spiele auch kein WoW mehr und mit Cata wollte ich wieder anfangen, aber es hört sich so an als ob das so gleich wird wie WotLK. (Natürlich bis auf die Azeroth Änderung, zwei neue Rassen, einen neuen Nebenberuf u. ä.)

Was ich mir ziemlich sicher bin: Die Leute werden dennoch genauso Flammen und Whinen wie Scheiße Cata ist und wünschen sich WotLK zurück und wenn Blizzard die Erweiterung etwas schwieriger gestaltet: OMFG CATA IS HÄRTER ALS CLASSIC NEED MARKENSYSTEN !!!!!!!11111einseinself.

Und in BC: DIE BLING BLING-RÜSTUNG SIEHT KAKE AUS!!!NEED CLASSIC!!1111einseinszwölf


Das Paradies pflegt sich erst dann als Paradies zu erkennen zu geben, wenn wir daraus vertrieben wurden. (Hermann Hesse, dt. Schriftsteller, 1877-1962)


----------



## benniboy (14. Juni 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Wurde man wirklich wegen dem T1 bewundert oder eher, dass man die Möglichkeit hatte überhaupt dran zu kommen?



Nein wurde man auch nicht. Wenn man Mit Full T2 rumlief hat man neidische Blicke gerntet. Aber mit T1? Und dann auch noch die Hose die man Optisch fast nicht erkennen kann? In einer Inni wo man die ersten Bosse Problemlos auch mit Randoms gelegt hat? Ne, entweder wurde er wegen etwas anderem betrachtet oder er hat keine Ahnung von dem was er da redet.


----------



## Estartu (14. Juni 2010)

Alfis schrieb:


> Dass das heute (wahrscheinlich) nicht mehr so ist, liegt aber nicht an WoW, sondern an dir.
> 
> Du kannst aber auch nicht erwarten, dass du dich heute noch genauso über Sachen freust, die du über die Jahre schon 100x bekommen hast.
> 
> ...




Ja ich glaub das ist eine gute Idee. Ich warte jetzt ja schon auf SWTOR und werd dort mal reinschauen. Bei WoW ist es halt immer noch so das man ein haufen Leute kennen gelernt hat über die Jahre...naja aber wenns dann doch zu langweilig wird....


----------



## White_Sky (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> *
> 
> Ich spiele seit etwa 2 monaten nicht mehr aktiv WoW,auch kein anderes MMORPG,da mir dazu die Zeit zu schade ist derweil.Und ab und an schaut man mal bei Buffed.de rein,schaut was sich so tut,wie es weiter geht...*






Dogarn schrieb:


> wenn du schon 2 monate nicht mehr spielst:
> 
> WARUM BISTE IM FORUM?=??????
> 
> (fail?)



FAIL

Lesen bildet!


Wir lernen aus Erfahrung, dass die Menschen nichts aus Erfahrung lernen. (George Bernhard Shaw, ir. Dramatiker, 1856-1950)


----------



## Came (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...



So langsam kriege ich echt nen dicken Hals. Wenn euch was nicht passt, dann hört doch endlich auf zu spielen!!!

Ihr solltet euch auch mal andere Personen ansehen, die vielleicht grad mal an 2 Tagen für etwa 3 Stunden spielen können und auch gerne alles sehen wollen und Blizzard versucht es irgendwie einzurichten, dass ALLE die Chance haben. Was können Berufstätige, Familienmenschen und Leute mit Freunden im RL dafür, dass die Dauerzocker nach 1 Woche komplett T10,5 haben und den Lichking wahrscheinlich nach 2 Wochen gelegt haben. Ich würde sagen: Absolut Nichts! 

Verbringt doch mal 4 oder 5 Tage die Woche mit Lesen, Freunde treffen und und und... vielleicht wird das Spiel dann für euch wieder interessant und sonst legt euren Account still und sucht euch was Anderes.


----------



## Männchen (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Naja aber das ist doch genau das worauf es seit Wotlk hinausläuft....Wozu in WoW noch zig Klassen anbieten wenn irgendwann eh alle das gleiche können?verstehste?Und eine derartige Entwicklung sehe ich da irgendwie kommen,und das nimmt einem echt den Spass.^^



Du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, wieso Blizzard so handeln mußte. Es blieben in Classic und BC oft Klassen aussen vor, die für den leichten Erfolg einer Instanz oder Raides nicht nützlich waren, weil ihnen gewisse Klassenfähigkeiten fehlten. Aber die Rechnung wurde wieder ohne die sozial unfähige Community gemacht, denn die hat mit Wotlk wieder andere Werte gefunden, um Spieler auszuschliessen ... sei es am Anfang der reine DPS-Wert gewesen, aktuell ist es der Gearscore Wert. Blizzard kümmert sich lediglich darum, das jeder zahlende Kunde am Content des von ihm erworbenen Spiels und monatlich bezahlten Spiels teilhaben könnte. 
Zu Classic Zeiten bestand fast jede 5er Gruppe aus Tank (meist Krieger), Heiler (meist Priester), Magier, Hexenmeister (wegen Seelenstein und Blutpakt) und einem "sonstigen" DDs, der möglichst auch noch eine CC-Fähigkeit besitzen musste. Ein Schurke ohne geskillte Kopfnuss fand selten eine Gruppe ...
Auch damals wollte es die Community es schon möglichst leicht haben.


----------



## Popeldopel (14. Juni 2010)

Mh, das es in letzter Zeit viele Mimimimimimiiii-Threads gibt heißt noch laaange nicht das viele Leute unzufrieden sind. Die die WoW gut finden machn dazu nur net alle Nase lang nen Thread auf, ganz im Gegensatz zu denen die WoW seit WotLK ja ach so scheisse finden..


----------



## Adfg43 (14. Juni 2010)

wie war das...
schamane...
priester...
druide...
pala...
entweder du bist zu doof zum zählen oder ähm ja... ka.
sry aber das is nix andres als mimimimi blizz pöse kaka machen tut wow dohf wird (ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und wie soll man das ernst nehmen wenn du entweder kein plan hats oder wie schon gesagt zu doof zum zählen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petu (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Richtig, das gehörte auch zu Classic. Rumposen und sich wie die Elite fühlen.
> 
> 
> Wobei, das machen ja manche in Dala immer noch.. posen mit ihren tollen Flugmounts auf dem Brunnen. Lachnummern.




Richtig. Einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Ermo (14. Juni 2010)

Wirtschaftliche Interessen sind eben wichtiger als die persönlichen Vorlieben einiger Nostalgiker.  Ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist stets bestrebt den Umsatz zu steigern und konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Was kümmert es Blizzard wenn 100.000 Nostalgiker den alten Zeiten nachweinen und schlimmstenfalls aufhören wenn durch die  Änderungen 500.000 Zahlende Kunden dazukommen ?.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (14. Juni 2010)

Cry me a river.... zum Glück wurde dieses Thema noch nicht durchgekaut.

1. Heul nicht
2. Account kündigen
3. Dein lächerliches "Mimimimimimimimi" ändert NICHTS
4. Tschuuu, Tschuuuuuuuuuuuuu -> Wayne-Train
5. ????????????????
6. Profit


----------



## Shendria (14. Juni 2010)

Came schrieb:


> So langsam kriege ich echt nen dicken Hals. Wenn euch was nicht passt, dann hört doch endlich auf zu spielen!!!
> 
> Ihr solltet euch auch mal andere Personen ansehen, die vielleicht grad mal an 2 Tagen für etwa 3 Stunden spielen können und auch gerne alles sehen wollen und Blizzard versucht es irgendwie einzurichten, dass ALLE die Chance haben. Was können Berufstätige, Familienmenschen und Leute mit Freunden im RL dafür, dass die Dauerzocker nach 1 Woche komplett T10,5 haben und den Lichking wahrscheinlich nach 2 Wochen gelegt haben. Ich würde sagen: Absolut Nichts!
> 
> Verbringt doch mal 4 oder 5 Tage die Woche mit Lesen, Freunde treffen und und und... vielleicht wird das Spiel dann für euch wieder interessant und sonst legt euren Account still und sucht euch was Anderes.



Dazu kann man nur sagen 1 Monat 4 Stunden die Woche und Arthas nh war down (Hab erst im Feber wieder angefangen zu raiden)..... 6 Tage die Woche war ausgehn, lesen usw.	Also bitte erspart es allen jene so hinzustellen als wären se die größten RL-Versager nur weil se Königsmörder sind bzw. ein wenig höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad für ne Instanz fordern.... aber ja, ich vergesse immer wieder das man ja net mehr machen will als das erste mal einloggen, einen 80er deiner Wahl erstellen und dann full-Endcontentepic zu sein..... Tut mir leid das ich das immer wieder überseh....


----------



## Cracs (14. Juni 2010)

Jede Änderung hat Freunde und Feinde da gibts nur 2 Sachen, Acc kündigen oder sich damit abfinden und wie die meisten denke ich damit auch zufrieden sein.
Aber wie sagt man so schön man kann es nicht jeden Recht machen.


Ich bin mit WoW mit ausnahme des PvP ziemlich zufrieden und was solls? Dann spiel ich halt kein PvP war noch nie meine Hauptbeschäftigung im Spiel.


----------



## Farinrod (14. Juni 2010)

ohh man du sagst zwar das dein beitragt kein heul thread ist, doch im großen und ganzen ist genauso eine heul thread wie die unzähligen anderen heul threads die es hier täglich zu lesen gibt. einzige ausnahme ist das du ihn sehr gut geschrieben hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Denoch ist es meiner Meinung nach völlig unangebracht sein sorgen und probleme hier anderen aufzutischen da das ein forum ist und kein kummerkasten und es dazu auch noch tausende andere threads gibt die im kern das gleich sagen. WoW is scheiße und alles ist so einfach!! hast du dir schonmal die frage gestellt warum eigentlich? weil wenn blizzard das spiel nich erleichtern würde,würden 3/4 aller spieler sich nach dem 4. wipe sagen bahhh schaff ich nich, kann ich nich, mag ich nich und da blizzard nunmal durch uns spieler seine brötchen verdient muss er auf die wünsche eingehn. und dann ist man komischerweise immer nich nich zufrieden erst war es zu schwer jetzt ist es zu einfach was denn nun?? Das eigentliche problem liegt nich bei blizzard sondern an den spielern selbst da man es der mehrheit niemals rechtmachen kann egal was blizzard unternimmt. Und dann kommt wieder der spruch früher war alles besser o.O und jetzt stell dir mal vor blizzard stellt alles wieder zurück auf classic oder bc mir egal, dann könnt ich morgen schon den nächsten heul thread lesen früher war alles doof wo bleiben die veränderungen??? deshalb ist es eine sache der unmöglichkeit euch irgent wie zu besänftigen und wenn dann auch nur für eine kurze zeit. Und an alle die, die meinen wow wäre zu einfach warum heult ihr eigentlich rum? es ist doch das was ihr euch immer gewünscht habt freeloot für alle ohne was dafür zu tun!! denn es sind nur die die nix können oder die die denken das sie was können die jeden tag aufs neue schreien "zu einfach" obwohl sie vor dem patch nichts gerissen haben. Ihr seit selber schuld wenn ihr für eine sache geld ausgebt die euch angeblich nur frustriert aber bitte geht mir und anderen damit nicht noch auf die nerven wir haben selber problem aber trotzdem geben wir diese nicht gleich der ganzen welt kund nur um ein bischen mitleid zu erhaschen!!!

Ps: wenn du dich so sehr nach deinem classic wow zurücksehnst dann patch gefälligst dein wow zurück und verschwinde mit deinen freunden auf nen privatserver und heul da den GM's die ohren voll, denn da kann dir auch fast jeder wunsch erfällt werden!!

mfg Farinrod


----------



## DeusExMachina (14. Juni 2010)

hab schon was in diesem Threat gepostet und möchte nochmals fragen (sofern das noch jemand liest soweit hinten^^)

"was wäre eine echte Alternative zu WoW?"

Ich geb mal ein paar Kriterien vor:

- Support
- Grafik(-anforderungen) 
- Gameplay (Lags/Bugs, Interface usw.)
- Abwechslung (PvE, PvP, Lvln, Gebiete...)
- Allgemeines (wie zbsp. Individualität der Chars, genug Fähigkeiten, Erfolge/Ruf, Items... weiss der Teufel was euch noch dazu einfällt...^^)

bin mal gespannt...


----------



## MoonFrost (14. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Eben... andere Spieler heißt nicht, dass man sich selbst heilt. Ist genau so sinnfrei wie Pets heilen.




Petheal is doch net sinnfrei Oo
Gleich mal die (als geb. destro. die 1k dps als dämo 2k dps) in icc aus wenn das pet dauernt verrecktOo Für wen is petheal schwerer? Den healer der da 1hot draufsetzt oder 1sec cast hat um 6k zu healen oder der Hexer, der 10sec stehen bleiben muss (das heißt er kann nicht aus voidzones kommen ohne die kanalisation zu unterbrechen. außerdem unterbricht jeder erlittene schaden die heilung bzw verkürzt die kanalisation) um seine 10k zu healen?

Das pet gehöhrt beim hexer, hunter, dk und frostmage mit zu spieler also kann man das auch mitheilen.... als ob das so schwer wär da nebenbei mal rauf zu gehen. Es bekommt ja schon 90%weniger aoe da kann man von heilern erwarten, das die da vielleicht 1mal in 3min nen heal draufhauen.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juni 2010)

Sinnfrei im Sinne von "Die können heilen, das sind Heiler"... Herrgott, reißt die Sätze doch nicht dauernd aus dem Zusammenhang.

//Edit: Ich bin auch Heiler und heile Pets, aber was bitte hat das mit der Diskussion zu tun?


----------



## Shadria (14. Juni 2010)

Zur Threadüberschrift "R.I.P. WoW" fällt mir nur ein passender Spruch ein:

Totgesagte leben länger! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mykeeper (14. Juni 2010)

Berechtigter Thread wie ich finde, warum sich aber hier gleich wieder so viele angegriffen fühlen? Na gut ist im Prinzip ja schnell zu beantworten, dass die meisten hier wieder die Meinung nicht dulden und den Autor einfach nur niedermachen! Nimmt es doch einfach hin und gibt nicht wieder irgendwelche unquallifizierten Kommentare . Auch wenn ich nicht mit dem Schreiber in allen Punkten zustimme, muss ich doch nicht gleich wieder rumflamen und sich benehmen wie im Kindergarten... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die meisten nur die Überschrift gelesen haben, FLAME up und fertig...

Interessante Diskusionen sind im buffed-Forum zumindest nicht mehr möglich! Schade, dass die Mehrheit nur so einen einseitgen Blick auf das ganze hat....


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Mykeeper schrieb:


> Berechtigter Thread wie ich finde, warum sich aber hier gleich wieder so viele angegriffen fühlen? Na gut ist im Prinzip ja schnell zu beantworten, dass die meisten hier wieder die Meinung nicht dulden und den Autor einfach nur niedermachen! Nimmt es doch einfach hin und gibt nicht wieder irgendwelche unquallifizierten Kommentare . Auch wenn ich nicht mit dem Schreiber in allen Punkten zustimme, muss ich doch nicht gleich wieder rumflamen und sich benehmen wie im Kindergarten... Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die meisten nur die Überschrift gelesen haben, FLAME up und fertig...
> 
> Interessante Diskusionen sind im buffed-Forum zumindest nicht mehr möglich! Schade, dass die Mehrheit nur so einen einseitgen Blick auf das ganze hat....



Tja, nur blöd, dass für die WoW-Todsager alle, die ihre Meinung nicht teilen


a) Fanboys sind

b) Noobs sind, die zu Classic nix gerissen haben.

Konstruktive Vorlagen für eine Diskussion, doch.


----------



## Dranay (14. Juni 2010)

An sich finde ich es gut, dass etwas mehr gemischt wird. Aber es stimmt dann schon, dass es nicht mehr wirklich drauf ankommt, was du spielst. Ich wünsche mir auch mehr individualität für die Klassen.

Was auch lobenswert wäre, wenn man den Charakter auch vom Aussehen her mal von anderen abheben könnte. Heute sieht man leider nur noch einen Einheitsbrei an Ausrüstung. Jeder hat das Gleiche an und punkt.

Doch noch viel wichtiger wären für mich Beschäftigungen außerhalb von Raid und PvP. Auf Dauer wird mir das alles nämlich zu langweilich.
Was bitte will ich mit irgendwelchen beknackten Erfolgen? Zum Questen hab ich auch nicht immer Lust und Gold brauch heut eh keiner mehr farmen.

Es wäre wirklich schön, wenn man mehr interessante Dinge außerhalb der eben genannten Bereiche tun könnte, vielleicht durch interessantere Berufe oder dergleichen.


Ich für meinen Teil habe nach ca. 2 Jahren auch größtenteils die Lust am Spiel verloren, was ich sehr schade finde. Denn wie schon der TE sagte, es fehlt mir der Zauber des Spiels. Alles folgt nur noch geraden Schienen. 
Leveln, Raiden und Berufe maxen, um besser raiden zu können.
Werde wohl dieser Tage Mortal Online anspielen. Das macht ganz gute Ansätze und für jeden der englisch kann, ists ein Blick wert.


Hoffe wirklich sehr, dass mir WoW bald wieder Spaß bereiten wird.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

R.i.P Wow, die 10000te


----------



## WodkaE (14. Juni 2010)

/sign

Sprichst die Wahrheit, auch wenn es viele nicht wahr haben wollen!


----------



## skyline930 (14. Juni 2010)

bb


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Juni 2010)

Das seh ich alles genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habs aber schon vor nem jahr rausgefunden


----------



## SireS (14. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.
> 
> Meine Güter, wie nötig hat es die Menschheit, dass man sie beachtet XD



Unter anderem sind es so primitive Asoziale wie Du, von denen es leider viel zu viele gibt, die dieses Spiel mit kaputt gemacht haben.

BTT:
Schöner Text, der wohl den meisten alteingesessenen aus der Seele spricht. Klar das den neuen nur mimimi und wayne dazu einfällt. Sie haben Angst und wehren sich gegen Dich, wenn Du ihnen ihr wow madig redest.
Für mich wichtigster Punkt ist auch die fehlende Individualität. Alles sehn gleich aus, alle können stunnensilencenroxxorn und somit gerät das ganze zum Einheitsbrei.
Wenn Du Dich doch mal wieder entschliesst ein MMO spielen zu wollen, schau mal in AOC rein, meiner Meinung nach das beste MMO auf dem Markt. 

MfG
S.


----------



## Petersburg (14. Juni 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> WTF ist ein "wayne" Thread???



Keine ahnung, aber ich weis jetzt was ein wayne post ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syvius (14. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn du dich stark bemüht hast muss ich leider sagen, dass das sehr wohl auch ein mimimi thread ist^^

Ich kanns langsam nicht mehr hören....wenn ihr ein Problem mit WOW habt löscht euren Acc oder friert ihn ein, aber versucht doch nicht immer denen den Spaß an dem Spiel zu nehmen, die sich mit den Veränderungen auch wohl anfreunden können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hinsichtlich der Kommentare meiner Vorposter muss ich leider sagen, dass es besimmt nicht nur immer Asoziale sein müssen, die diesen Thread als sehr überflüssig ansehen, da es wirklich schon genug davon gibt^^


----------



## RamVal (14. Juni 2010)

Ich will mich jetzt gar nicht, auf alle Anderen beziehen, da ich grade mal erst den ersten Post gelesen und ein paar weitere überflogen habe, aber einige haben Recht: Genau das ist es: Ein MIMIMI Thread.

Ich persönlich habe schon ein bisschen zu BC-Zeiten gezockt, wenn auch nicht wirklich aktiv und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Es ist mir egal, ob alles angeglichen oder vereinfacht wird, solange der Spielspaß da ist. Ich hatte zwischen durch vor kurzer Zeit erstma wegen Reallife (ja das gibts auch) ne Pause eingelegt und weitere Monate davor sogar mich aus WoW ausgeklinkt. Seitdem kamen die Patches mit dem Buff (für mich als Alli "Vrynns Stärke" oder so [sowas merk ich mir doch net xD]). Okay. Nett für Casuals, aber so wirklich läuft auf meinem Server trotzdem nix, weil irgendwie viele nich wirklich wat können. Egal.
Auf jeden Fall macht es mir immer wieder mal Spaß WoW zu zocken und nun will ich wieder richtig einsteigen. Und ganz ehrlich: WoW hat sich verändert und wird sich verändern, aber was soll man machen? (kleine Anmerkung: Hat FTH aufgehört oder die Leute von Ensidia? NEIN!) Die Gesellschaft verändert sich auch und insgesamt alles auf der Welt. Ich sag nur mal Klimawandel etc. Man kommt um Veränderungen auf der Welt nicht herum und davon bleibt auch rein gar nichts verschont und dagegen kann niemand was machen.

Soweit von mir. Reicht auch erstma.


----------



## Saji (14. Juni 2010)

WoW ist doch cool. Sooft wie es schon "R.I.P WoW" hieß ist es schon öfters wiederauferstanden als Jesus. Jesus hat's nur einmal geschafft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Versace83 (14. Juni 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Ansonsten.... SW ToR inc einself111



leider erst im Frühjahr 2011... bis dahin werde ich auch noch etwas WOW zocken.


----------



## Yulivee1990 (14. Juni 2010)

was mich an allen "WoW ist tot" Threads immer wieder am meisten wundert ist nicht das sie geschrieben werden, wieso sie zum xten mal mit den "gleichen" gründen geschrieben werden, der TE hier z.B. hat seine Meinung und Gedanken gut rüber gebracht finde ich, aber am meisten wundern tun mich die flamer hier.

Jedesmal kommen sie an, stürzen sich auf den Thread und schreien rum sie könnens nichtmehr lesen. Da frag ich mich allen ernstes WARUM zum geier klickt ihr den Thread dann an und lest ihn (oder nicht) und schreibt immer den gleichen Senf drunter oO?!


----------



## normansky (14. Juni 2010)

Ermo schrieb:


> Wirtschaftliche Interessen sind eben wichtiger als die persönlichen Vorlieben einiger Nostalgiker.  Ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen ist stets bestrebt den Umsatz zu steigern und konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben. Was kümmert es Blizzard wenn 100.000 Nostalgiker den alten Zeiten nachweinen und schlimmstenfalls aufhören wenn durch die  Änderungen 500.000 Zahlende Kunden dazukommen ?.



Genau so sieht es aus!

Und mal ehrlich, ich denke jeder der jetzt erst anfängt mit WoW wird ebenso berauscht sein wie damals bei Classic! 
Man geht durch den Wald von Elwyn, lauscht der geilen Musik und ist begeisert ohne Ende!


----------



## Zuraxx (14. Juni 2010)

Hey, ich kann mich noch erinnern wie ich dachte, schlimmer kann es nicht werden, aber hey, dann hörte ich von nem Spiel namens "xxxx" meine Klassenkameraden wollten mich so dringend überreden das zu spielen, ich habs mir angesehen, und bemerkte das WoW eig trotz allem nochimmer unumstritten das beste MMo ist, Aion hab ich auch mal ausprobiert, aber die Spielmechanik hat mich nicht so sehr begeistert.

Auf den Punkt: WoW mag seine "Nerv-Keule" und manchmal blöden Ideen haben, aber verglichen mit den anderen Spielen ist WoW nochimmer Top of Top!
Wer das nicht erkennt, sollte mal ne Pause machen, oder überdenken was sich eigentlich alles zum Positiven geändert hat.


----------



## Ram (14. Juni 2010)

sam72 schrieb:


> musst ja wow nicht spielen...spiel aion, das soll toll sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aion ist auch wirklicht toll.
Aber so verwöhnte WoW Noobs die keinerlei Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr vertragen halten dort nichtmal bis lv 30 durch.

Aion ist ein genuss spiel.
Wer dort mit Hopplahoppla ich muss leveln ran geht verliert.

Btw jeder der dem TE hier wiederspricht oder so nutzlose Kommentare wie Sam72 abgibt hat echt mal gar keine Ahnung was der TE meint.
Außerdem spielt ihr alle nur noch das jämmerliche überbleibsel damals bekannt als WoW.

Good Night Fanboypack!


----------



## Lovac (14. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Genau so sieht es aus!
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, ich denke jeder der jetzt erst anfängt mit WoW wird ebenso berauscht sein wie damals bei Classic!
> Man geht durch den Wald von Elwyn, lauscht der geilen Musik und ist begeisert ohne Ende!



Jo das war echt geil als ich mit WoW angefangen hab.Mensch Magier..


----------



## vanelle (14. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Bossnervs in Classic
> RIP WoW nach BC
> ...



RIP WoW wegen AION haste vergessen


----------



## LukasKlinge (14. Juni 2010)

Wieso ist WoW schlecht??? WIESO??????
ist doch alles gut!!!!
oder wolt ihr noch in lvl 60 rum hocken und tausend mal naxx gehen????
Es hat sich doch immer zum possitiven geändert!!!

wenns euch jetz mal nicht passt dann lasst es WoW zu spielen!!
es gibt tausende themen wo alle nur flamen das WoW nur mist baut....DANN HÖRT DOCH AUF WENNS EUCH NICHT GEFÄLLT!!!!
zockt Warhammer oder Herr der Ringe online oder was weis ich....ihr würdets doch eh nicht besser hin kriegen 
und Cata und alles müssen sie ja raus bringen....ist ja jetz schon langweilig wenn man immer ICC oder so geht..

Sry das ich jetz so aggresiv antwort aber es ist einfach so....kaum geh in in so ein forum rein schon steht da wieder mit CATA IST KACKE BLABLABLA 

also mein Tipp:
flennt nicht rum!
wenn ja dann spielt halt was anderes 


LG


----------



## Ångela (14. Juni 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> Genau das ist es aber



/sign

Wäre es keiner, würde er nicht existieren, aber manch einer ist eben "wichtig", oder glaubt es zu sein


----------



## Xerodes (14. Juni 2010)

vanelle schrieb:


> RIP WoW wegen AION haste vergessen



und
RIP WoW wegen WAR
RIP WoW wegen ROM
RIP WoW wegen HdRO
und alle anderen MMORPGs die in den letzten 5 Jahren erschienen sind und Aussicht auf Erfolg hatten (bzw. jetzt auch erfolgreich sind).


----------



## Grakuhl (14. Juni 2010)

nicht schon wieder so ein fred -.-
vote4close


----------



## Snek2009 (14. Juni 2010)

also ich glaub der TE wollt einfach mal loswerden das er bei den klassen die "Einzigartigkeit" vermisst und der BOAAAAISDASEINEKRASSESCHEISSE Effekt in jedem neuen add on fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ihr wisst schon diesen OH MEIN GOTT WAS IS DEN DAS feeling wen man das erste mal vor nem richtig fetten boss steht , heute haste ja ehr "ja gut les ich halt n guide und farm schon wieder equip wie toll" auf jeden fall wen man n spiel so lange spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( außerdem is die community mit steigender spielerzahl schlechter geworden wer was anderes sagt lügt ! ^^ )

ach ja: das wird euch mit JEDEM aber absolut JEDEM anderen spiel so gehen egal ob shooter, rennspiel oder was auch immer nur bei mmo´s isses find ich am schlimmsten...


----------



## LukasKlinge (14. Juni 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> und
> RIP WoW wegen WAR
> RIP WoW wegen ROM
> RIP WoW wegen HdRO
> und alle anderen MMORPGs die in den letzten 5 Jahren erschienen sind und Aussicht auf Erfolg hatten (bzw. jetzt auch erfolgreich sind).



stimmt.....und immer noch ist WoW das erfolgreichste MMORPG Deutschlands (hab ich glaub gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

LG


----------



## Malchezzar (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...




ajo wow is subba
habs von anfang an gezockt (3 jahre) dann 2 jahre (ca) pause
jetzt zock ich seit ~ 3 Monaten wieder ---> taugt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber noch ne frage:

Was zur hölle is dieser path of the titans?^^


----------



## Rukosh (14. Juni 2010)

Wie so viele rumheulen ,dass WoW scheiße ist aber trotzdem noch spielen...
Traurig...

Btw:Ein Kollege von mir hat vor einigen Wochen angefangen zu spielen und erzählt mir immer wieder wie toll alles momentan ist , das lvln , die Gebiete , die Qs , die Musik die alles noch epischer macht (Wald von Elwynn , Durotar/Brachland..)..
Da bekomm ich richtig Lust wieder neu anzufangen und mir mit dem lvln richtig Zeit zu lassen...Heutzutage liest sich auch niemand mehr die Quest Beschreibungen durch..."oh ne q -annehmen schnell schnell machen xp xp xp lvln lvln gogo ..."
Ich muss sagen dass WoW im Grunde genommen genauso ist wie Früher (Endcontent nicht miteinbezogen,ändert sich stetig also 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)...
Das lvln geht so zwar schneller macht aber genauso viel spass wie in den schönen alten Vanillazeiten...

MfG 

/edit : Bevor ichs vergesse , wenn du dich wieder toll fühlen willst in ner anderen tollen Welt (ernst gemeint !) probier mal WAR aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hat mich 4Monate in seinen Bann gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
4Tankklassen 4 Heilerklassen und?...
Wie Tikume schon gseagt hat , verlangst du 3 Klassen also? 
Und das jede die Rolle des DDs übernehmen kann ist klar , ich fang nicht extra einen neuen Avatar an um DD zu sein ...Oo (WENN überhaupt , dann erst wenn der erste keinen Spass mehr macht...)


----------



## sam72 (14. Juni 2010)

Ram schrieb:


> Aion ist auch wirklicht toll.
> Aber so verwöhnte WoW Noobs die keinerlei Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr vertragen halten dort nichtmal bis lv 30 durch.
> 
> Aion ist ein genuss spiel.
> ...



gute nacht? was für ein glück, das du dich nach aion verabschiedest, du toller hecht. und du kennst mich anscheinend sehr gut, das du mir unterstellst, das ich das nicht packen würde. aber kerl, husch husch ins bettchen, sandmann wartet auf dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromer (14. Juni 2010)

Lieber Thread-ersteller wir wissen das WoW sehr nachgelassen hat aber wir als Community können nicht dazu sagen und wir müssen es wohl oder übels es über uns ergehen lassen was Blizz da macht . Hör auf WoW zu spielen , spiel ein anderes Online Rollenspiel es gibt soviele die können zwar von der Story her nicht mithalten an WoW aber es ist mal was anderes . Oder mach eine Pause bis das neue Add on rauskommt . Aber zu Jammern das WoW tod ist das bringt gar nicht , da die WoW Programmierer eh nicht in diese Forum schau. Es haben schon soviele gejammert haben dann aber trotzdem weiter gespielt. 

So far






P.S. Ich warte auch auf SW Kotor dann wenn es wirklich so gut wie alle sagen kriegt halt Lucas Arts meine Kohle ^^


----------



## Destructix (14. Juni 2010)

Komisch... Wow stirbt den Foren nach eigentlich nach jedem Patch...

Mich wundert es warum es dann noch welche spielen...

Ich spiel Wow seit Classic und es macht immer noch Spass. Am Ende ist das Spiel das, was jeder für sich daraus macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromer (14. Juni 2010)

Destructix schrieb:


> Komisch... Wow stirbt den Foren nach eigentlich nach jedem Patch...
> 
> Mich wundert es warum es dann noch welche spielen...
> 
> ...







Das würde ich jetzt so unterschreiben aber sofort ^^


----------



## Snek2009 (14. Juni 2010)

ach immer wieder schön im WoW forum zu lesen hilft super gegen langeweile und man sieht was für leute da alles spielen und vor allem wie die sich in ner "gemeinschaft" (und sowas ähnliches sind wir hier ja ) verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ob die "in echt" auch so sind...)


----------



## Deepender (14. Juni 2010)

Mr.Maine schrieb:


> und was ist mit den positiven Aspketen von WoW?
> 
> Scheinbar gibt es da mehr als die negativen, denn sonst wär das Spiel schon längst tot
> 
> ...



jep, so sehe ich es auch, es ist LANGEEEEE nicht mehr das was es mal war, und da kann keiner gegen sprechen, denke ich zumindest ;D
aber es ist alleine schon "die freunde im game, das pvp, das raiden" oder was auch immer, es gibt immer was , was wow ausmacht, alleine wenn ich ein andere mmo anfange um es zu probieren denke ich" hm das fehlt, wow hat es" deswegen spiele ich "WoW"


----------



## DiemoX (14. Juni 2010)

Wie stellst du dir das vor? Als Krieger hab ich nicht im Entferntesten dazu Lust, mein ganzes Leben als Sandsack hinzuhalten. Dass heißt, ich soll mir einen Schurken mühsam hochleveln, damit ich auch mal höhere Schadenszahlen sehen darf? Nein, dieser Einschnitt ist gut. Einschränungen hab ich im Leben genug. Außerdem ist es mir als Hexenmeister ebenso nicht vergönnt, Melee Schaden konkurrenzfähig auszuteilen. 
Was mich allerdings auch stört, ist dass wirklich Jeder Epic hat. Daran sollte mal was verändert werden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

> Aion ist auch wirklicht toll.
> Aber so verwöhnte WoW Noobs die keinerlei Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr vertragen halten dort nichtmal bis lv 30 durch.
> 
> Aion ist ein genuss spiel.
> ...




Nur schade, dass Aion schon auf Level 10 ein Asia-Grinder wird. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, immerhin habe ich es selbst vorurteilsfrei ausprobiert. Wenn man stupides Mob-klatschen als schwierig verkaufen will... naja.


----------



## Aki†A (14. Juni 2010)

oh man .. eine minute meines lebens die ich nie wiede rbekommen werde nur weil ich den text gelesen und rauf egantwortet hab ...

des nächste mal sag bitte am anfang was du sagen willst und schreib nich so viel müll davor oO


----------



## Sacrilege (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde der TE hat auf objektive Weise dargestellt was WoW mal war und was es jetzt ist. Ob einem das heutige WoW so gefällt, das muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Was mich persönlich wirklich stört, ist dieser verdammte Einheitsbrei zu dem das Spiel verkommen ist.

Besonders faszinierend finde ich Leute die wirklich der Überzeugung sind, daß Hardmodes auch Content sind.

Anstatt wirklich Content zu bringen, erhöht man ein bisschen das Leben eines Bosses, gibt noch eine Fähigkeit dazu und fertig. Entwicklungstechnisch gesehen kostet das kaum Zeit = Geld und die meisten checken ja nicht mal daß man sie damit einfach verarscht. Wieso auch, es ist doch sowas von cool einen Boss, den man schon 100x getötet hat, nochmal umzuhauen.

Aus PVE Sicht kann man dieses Spiel nur mehr weiterspielen, wenn man akzeptiert daß es ein Casualspiel geworden ist. Ich persönlich habe auch nichts gegen Gelegenheitspieler, aber ich bin nicht der Ansicht daß man alles in den A... geschoben bekommen muß, ohne sich auch nur ansatzweise anzustrengen.


----------



## Natural62 (14. Juni 2010)

Schlechter Thread. Kein roter Faden, anstrengend zu lesen, dumme Pauschalisierungen und absolut einseitige Sichtweise ohne über den Tellerrand zu schauen. Nur beschränkt.

Ich hab nichts gegen Threads, die sich kritisch mit Wow auseinandersetzen. Aber das ist einfach nur 0815 Gebrabbel.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich finde der TE hat auf objektive Weise dargestellt was WoW mal war und was es jetzt ist. Ob einem das heutige WoW so gefällt, das muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
> 
> Was mich persönlich wirklich stört, ist dieser verdammte Einheitsbrei zu dem das Spiel verkommen ist.
> 
> ...



Immer dieses Einheitsbrei-Geschwätz. Zu Classic gab es 4 Klassen, die heilen mussten. Alternativen gab es kaum. Jetzt können alle dieser 4 Klassen auch Schaden machen, also ist der Einheitsbrei aufgehoben worden, indem jeder individueller agieren kann.


----------



## Yiraja (14. Juni 2010)

omg wow ist mal wieder gestorben another mimmmiimimimimimimi wine thread /close


----------



## ***Amalek*** (14. Juni 2010)

sign @ TE

Es war mal ein besonderes Spiel für besondere Spieler, heute ist es nur noch ein Spiel für Spieler


----------



## Liberiana (14. Juni 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Auch wenn es schade ist, dass der Pfad der Titanen gestrichen ist, bekommt Cataclysm soviel neues, dass ich mich mehr freue als auf WotLK...
Mir Persönlich gefällt es besser, dass sie die alte Welt so umgestalten, dass wieder Atmosphäre reinkommt.
Weniger "Charackterinduvidualisierung" (richtig geschrieben?) durch den Pfad der Titanen, der sowieso wieder ein paar "bessere" und ein paar "schlechtere" Glyphen gehabt hätte, 
_(ausserdem: große / kleine / mittlere Glyphen, Talentsystem mit 3 Bäumen, Verzauberungssystem, Sockelsystem reicht doch für Individualisierung oder nicht?)_
dafür mehr Atmosphäre in der alten Welt. Eine bessere Grafik, die immer noch in dem von mir so geliebten Comic-WoW-Style ist, und nicht wie bei Aion sein muss.
3000 neue oder umgestaltete Quests in der alten Welt, um das Twinken wieder schöner und spannender zu gestalten.
Eine komplette umgestaltung mancher Gebiete, neue Gebiete wie der Hyjal, und das neue Sturmwind / Orgrimmar.

Meiner Meinung nach bessert sich mit Cataclysm vieles in der Welt der Warcraft, was sich zu WotLK nicht getan hat...


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

"das ist kein mimimi" i lol'd hard


----------



## Orpheusß (14. Juni 2010)

Gibt es einen Leichenschmaus? Weil ich glaube ich habe jemanden gehört der gesagt hat es gibt einen Leichenschmaus.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn man stupides Mob-klatschen als schwierig verkaufen will... naja.



mit dem schweren ist wohl eher gemeint dass man mal mehr als 2 tasten drücken muss und dass nich alles 2hit ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> mit dem schweren ist wohl eher gemeint dass man mal mehr als 2 tasten drücken muss und dass nich alles 2hit ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bis Level 10 reicht dort zumindest eine Taste.


----------



## Arthas1993 (14. Juni 2010)

Hmm mit ein paar sachen hat er wohl recht was er vorher gesagt hat aber denoch spielen genug spieler WoW und sie machen es einfacher damit es noch mehr spieln können, daran könne wir alle nichts ändern auser wir hören auf ^^


----------



## Orpheusß (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bis Level 10 reicht dort zumindest eine Taste.



Und die Bosskämpfe sind ähnlich dem Prinzip aus WoW.
Etwas pompöser - aber immer noch ähnlich.


----------



## Shaila (14. Juni 2010)

Wenn ein TE, bereits IN seinem Eröffnungspost schreibt: "Das ist kein Mimimi und Wayne Thread", dann brauche ich ihn erst garnicht zu lesen. Weil mir diese Tatsache bereits alles über die geistige Reife des TE's verrät. Wenn man hier seine Überzeugungen kundtun will und sie nunmal negativ sind, dann tut man das einfach. Wenn man nicht den Mut dazu hat, mal seine eigene Meinung niederzuschreiben, auch wenn man weiss, dass viele diese negativ aufgreifen werden, dann sollte man es einfach lassen. Wenn sich der TE selbst schon im ersten Post "vercteckt" durch einen solchen Kommentar, ist für mich dessen gesamte Glaubhaftigkeit verschwunden. Demnach kann ich diesen TE hier nicht ernst nehmen.

Aber ich nehme Allgemeinen niemand ernst, der MIMIMI oder Wayne in eine Diskussion mit einbringt. Das Kommentar MIMIMI oder Wayne steht in etwas auf der Stufe von L2p und unterstreicht nur die Unfähigkeit des Verwenders solcher Begriffe, sich sachlich und aktiv an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen und sich in einem normalen Ton zu unterhalten. Da hier wie bereits erwähnt, schon zu beginn diese Worte fallen, kann man bereits den gesamten Thread von vorneherein abstempeln.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (14. Juni 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Ich finde der TE hat auf objektive Weise dargestellt was WoW mal war und was es jetzt ist. Ob einem das heutige WoW so gefällt, das muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
> 
> Was mich persönlich wirklich stört, ist dieser verdammte Einheitsbrei zu dem das Spiel verkommen ist.
> 
> ...



In einem Spiel großartig anstrengen? Wieso? Verdien ich damit Geld? Denn anstregen tu ich mich nur um Geld zu verdienen, das nennt man Arbeit. Spiele sollen entspannen und Spaß machen, und wenn ich Wochenlang vor irgendwas sitze nur um ein verdammtes Item zu bekommen, macht es keinen Spaß mehr, so einfach ist es. Also find ich es richtig gut das man mal ne Woche nur PvE macht und durch die Marken schon gutes Equipment bekommt. Keine Ahnung was ihr "Obercoolen Checker des WoW Universums" habt, denn um an die wirklich starken Teile zu kommen muss man richtig intensiv Raiden gehen. Und das ist meist nicht wirklich einfach, schon garnicht als Anfänger, die will eh keiner von euch mitnehmen, da ihr ja die Superelite seid.

Ich bin froh das sich Leute wie euch aufregen und hoffentlich ihren Account stilllegen, dann haben normal denkende Menschen wie ich wenigstens vor solchen Spinnern ruhe, die mich blöd anmachen weil ich mal nicht ein Item trage was sie gerne so hätten oder was in 99% der Guides steht. Wenns mir nicht gefällt gefällt es mir halt nicht, ICH spiele meinen Charakter und ICH habe meinen Spaß.

Aber es stimmt schon, WoW war früher ganz anders. Aber nicht genau WoW selber, sondern die Community. Jeder fing an, schaute sich um, fragte andere Spieler wo dies und das ist, es gab nette Antworten, man half sich und wenn keiner es wusste, suchte man eben gemeinsam den Gegner. DAS war WoW damals... und heute: "Wo finde ich denn XY?" "Ey du kackbob, lies Quest!!!!!111" oder "Würde mir jemand bei Quest XY helfen?" "Haha, du bist Stufe XX und suchst Hilfe? Du Nap!!! Geh in ne Gilde!!!111". Ich bin erstaunt von der Entwicklung. Aber so ist es überall, die Spieler werden besser, aber meist auch arroganter und denken, weil sie dies und jenes erreicht haben, dürften sie mit Neulingen umspringen wie sie wollen und glauben, jeder würde erstmal nen 50 Seitigen Guide durchlesen und sich Skills antrainieren, bevor sie überhaupt WoW starten. Wo kommen wir denn da hin!?

Und dann noch diese unfreundliche Aussprache. Wenn mich jemand mit "Könnte ich bitte Wasser haben?" oder "Würdest du mir bitte ein Portal nach XX aufmachen?" dann tu ich es auch. Es wird sich meist bedankt und schön ist. Aber zu 95% kommt ein "kannst mich nach dala porten plz????????" oder das beste sind diese "Ein-Wort-Fragen" wie "tisch?", "kekse?" oder "trinken?"... da reagiere ich nicht drauf, Faulheit wird nunmal bestraft. Und meist entstehen dann dämliche Grundsatzdisskusionen und dann geht irgendwer und wird gekickt. Herrlich.

Dennoch spiele ich WoW gerne, weil die Welt, Lore und Figuren mir einfach gefallen. Es gibt auch hier und da noch tolle Spieler mit denen man auch Rollenspiel machen kann. Aber davon muss ich garnicht anfangen, viele verstehen eh nicht was das ist oder ziehen grundlos drüber her. Schauspielerei wird gewürdigt wenn man Keanu Reeves heißt, aber nicht Brandin Eisenbart etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elevent (14. Juni 2010)

Sehr Schön ausgedrückt sagst perfekt wie es ist! Ich denke ein groß teil der hier schreibenden User spielen net seit der Veröffentlichung von WoW und verstehen so manches nicht, zu mindestens kommt es so rüber Wären die die auch so wie ich seid beginn an spielen es doch in gewisser weise nachvollziehen sollten was hier zum Ausdruck gebracht wird!


----------



## knochenhand (14. Juni 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Nach der Logik des TE dürfte es nur 3 Klassen geben: 1 Für Tanken, 1 Für Schaden, 1 Für Heilung.
> Weil sonst gäbe es ja Überschneidungen und das wäre nicht mehr individuell ...



mir ist ein schleier was der gute mann will, er hat doch eh keine zeit mehr zum spielen...

ich spiel auch seid 5 jahren und ich finde viele der veränderungen, des spiels super.
pdk und den den pvp müllboss klammere ich aber klar aus!^^

Als Priester habe ich drei bäume die alle pve/pve tauglich sind ein traum, früher
gabs ja nur 2 sinnvolle shadow für pvp und holy für pve, jeder das wat anderes erzählt 
lügt.

zur zeit bin ich runter von 5 raidtagen auf 1-2 und das auch nur noch im 10er, 
leider habe ich nicht mehr zeit um mich durch die hardmodes von icc zu wipen!^^

Die änderunge hören sich sehr gut an und das gildesystem wird wieder wichtiger, sehr gut!

mfg


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

***Amalek*** schrieb:


> sign @ TE
> 
> Es war mal ein besonderes Spiel für besondere Spieler, heute ist es nur noch ein Spiel für Spieler



Der Spruch ist so krank ich glaub das kommt in meine Signatur. xD
Was meinst du mit "besondere Spieler"? Nerds die jeden Tag mehrere Stunden raiden und davor viel Gold farmen?
Du hast den Unterschied zwischen Spiel und Leben schon verstanden oder?

Dass es für Hardcore Raider langweilig wird kann ich sogar noch nachvollziehen,
aber wenn man sich mit dem lvln Zeit lässt, es einfach genießt und das Spiel nicht zu ernst nimmt macht es auch mehr Spaß.


----------



## Kaostrasza (14. Juni 2010)

Also halten wir mal fest, dass das vom TE schon Mimimi ist, auch wenn er nicht ganz unrecht hat.

Nur frage ich mich immer, warum viele Leute meinen sich und ihren WOW Abschied als großen blogeintragähnlichen Forenthread zu inszenieren.
Weil da wo ich herkomme is ein Internetforum eine Diskussionsplattform, ich habe aber nicht das Gefühl, dass der TE zu einer Diskussion anregen will, sondern viel eher uns predigen will, was der blöde Blizzard falsch gemacht hat. Öhm ja. Ach und noch was! Ich bin kein großer Fan dieses Arguments, aber is doch klar, dass Blizzard sich für die Community von Spielern anpasst, verbiegt und Sachen verändert.
Auch wenn man diese tollen RP Welten noch so gerne verträumt und unschuldig sehen will, steht ein Spielekonzern dahinter, dem seine Marktposition und seine Umsatzzahlen am Wichtigsten sind. Also so wirklich "vorwerfen" kann man das Blizz nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich stimme in einige Punkten zu, in anderen wiederum garnicht. Lass es uns mal durchkauen. Von Classic-Spieler zu Classic-Spieler.

Also erstmal das, was früher meiner Meinung nach wirklich besser war:

Was die Individualität angeht, so gebe ich dir recht. Die Klassen verkommen immer mehr zu Einheitsbrei und mit Cataclysm wird es wahrscheinlich noch schlimmer. Es war besser, als es noch wirklich Unterschiede gab, zwischen den Klassen und zwischen den Fraktionen. Zum Beispiel war es gut, dass Horde Schamanen gehabt hat und Allianz eben Paladine.

Des Weiteren ist es noch das Design der Items, insbesondere Set-Items, die immer liebloser wirken.

Tja und das war es auch schon mit dem, was früher besser war.

Instanzen waren früher meiner Meinung nach eher anspruchsloser, als heute. Man denke an den geschmolzenen Kern. Taktik? Nicht sonderlich viel. Jeder, der mir ankommt und behauptet, daß ICC im Hero-Modus im Gegensatz zu Molten Core oder Pechschwingenhort billig ist, den lach ich aus. Das ist Schwachsinn!

Den meisten Leuten stößt es doch nur sauer auf, daß man jetzt auch über viele andere Wege epische Items bekommen kann. Das gab es früher nicht. Da gab es nur blau und eben episch über Raid. Von ein paar Billigteilen mal abgesehen.
Doch bei genauerer Betrachtungsweise gibt es heute doch immer noch die ganz besonderen Items im Hardmode, die nicht nur etwas besser sind, sondern zum Teil sogar anders aussehen. Auch der Loot zwischen 10er und 25er ist unterschiedlich. Und mal ehrlich: Wem das nicht reicht, der ist selbst schuld.

Im großen und ganzen ist das Spiel an allen Ecken und Enden besser geworden. Du hast 10mal bessere Quests. Du hast bessere Optik. Du hast inzwischen tausend kleine Nebenbeschäftigungen, denen du nachgehen kannst.
Was hattest du früher? Nen alten Scheiß! Hätte sich Wow nicht weiterentwickelt, dann wäre es doch für so gut wie jeden Classic-Spieler inzwischen stinklangweilig.

Was hattest du denn im PvP-Bereich ganz am Anfang? Richtig! Nichts! Dann kamen Ränge, wo du ständig spielen musstest, um nicht wieder abzufallen. LOL! Ich hab auch noch ein Leben neben Computer zocken.
Gut, dass PvP ist immer noch nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Aber besser als früher. Mir missfällt nur immer noch, dass man in die scheiss Arena gezwungen wird. Aber das soll ja geändert werden.

Dann kommen zwar wieder die Möchtegern-Arena-Pro-Zocker und jammern, aber wem interessierts. Wenn ich das schon immer höre: Arena, dass einzig wahre PvP, wo man noch Skill braucht. Pffft!

Aber ich komme vom Thema ab. Für mich ist Wow wie gesagt in fast allen Bereichen bei weitem besser geworden, als es zu Anfang war. Ich finde auch den Dungeon-Finder ne super Sache.

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde:

- PvP endlich mal volle Aufmerksamkeit schenken, da die Instanzen bereits gut genug sind und eh kaum noch zu toppen wären
- eine klarere Linie bei Entscheidungen und nicht soviel auf irgendwelche Jammerlappen in Foren zu hören
- den Dungeon-Finder für Raids
- endlich mal den Mut, auch ein paar neue Klassen ins Spiel zu integrieren

und von der Idee Abstand nehmen, die Klassen mit Cataclysm völlig anzugleichen.

Ansonsten hat sich das Spiel für mich gut entwickelt.


----------



## Braamséry (14. Juni 2010)

IceAngel84 schrieb:


> Ist doch immer das selbe ein neues Addon kommt und schon wird rumgeheult und wenn man Liest sollte man es auch Richtig der Pfad der Titanen ist zwar raus aber dafür gibt es neue Glyphen und die Glyphen können gewechselt werden ohne als Gold om AH auszugeben und ich Zietiere aus den Buffed Threat.
> 
> 
> 
> "Die Pfade der Titanen sind damit übrigens nicht für alle Zeit gestrichen. Laut Greg Street ist es durchaus denkbar, dass die Entwickler das Konzept zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt noch einmal aus der Schublade ziehen."



Durchaus denkbar ist für Blizzard gleich unmöglich.

Genauso wie unmöglich gleich möglich ist.

Das sind für mich mindestens 30% warum WoW immer beschissener wird.

Blizzard sagt:

"Ne machen wir nie"

Jez kommt:

"Machen wir doch"

Beispiel: 
Fliegen in Classic Gebieten.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Fliegen in Classic Gebieten.


In den jetzigen Classicgebieten (auf die sich diese Aussage bezieht) wird man auch (ohne Bugusing!) nie Fliegen können.


----------



## Æros (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> *Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.*
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....



fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


priester pala dudu schami sind schon 4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icelemon (14. Juni 2010)

Æros schrieb:


> fail
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



klasse, dass du es gemerkt hast, der TE hat das vor 10 seiten auch gemerkt...

zum thema fällt mir nur ein: Always the same shit...


----------



## Thazis (14. Juni 2010)

ich verstehe dich. wayne auf mimimi und blaaa... es ist einfach ein andres spiel. nich schlechter, aber - anders....

^^


----------



## poisonivy808 (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...





zur info es gibt vier heiler klassen

schamane paladin druide und priester


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

Wow ein Fullquote um das zu wiederholen was über Dir steht (und mehrfach im ganzen Thread) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

poisonivy808 schrieb:


> zur info es gibt vier heiler klassen
> 
> schamane paladin druide und priester


Wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt sogar über dir. Hast du ignoriert...gz und dafür noch ne Fullquote RESPECT >.<

/e: Tikume war ma wieder schneller >.<


----------



## Dominau (14. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /e: Tikume war ma wieder schneller >.<



Sie ist immer schneller.
Der schnellste Kolben im wilden Westen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (14. Juni 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sie ist immer schneller.
> Der schnellste Kolben im wilden Westen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tikume flamt schneller als ihr/sein Schatten:p


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Beispiel:
> Fliegen in Classic Gebieten.


Sie haben immer nur gesagt, sie planen es derzeit nicht, weil sie die Zeit lieber in andere Dinge stecken wollen und man dazu alle Gebiete überarbeiten müsste. Das ist ja nun mit Cataclysm der Fall. Diese Gebiete sind dann aber nicht mehr Classic.


----------



## einLümmel (14. Juni 2010)

Ich spiele WOW und hole mir die Game Card immer nur dann, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Dann spiele ich das Spiel mit Genuss....bis es nicht mehr so ist und dann lasse ich die Game-Time wieder auslaufen...warum machen das nicht alle so...außerdem ist jetzt eh WM ;-) Ich lese mir die News nur beiläufig durch und werde erst dann wieder intensiver Buffed lesen, wenn ich auch vorhabe wieder WOW zu spielen....oh WOW...das Leben ist so einfach ;-)


----------



## moehrewinger (14. Juni 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sie haben immer nur gesagt, sie planen es derzeit nicht, weil sie die Zeit lieber in andere Dinge stecken wollen und man dazu alle Gebiete überarbeiten müsste. Das ist ja nun mit Cataclysm der Fall. Diese Gebiete sind dann aber nicht mehr Classic.



Oho, mir schwant Fürchterliches. Seitenweise Whinethreads "Ich will meine alten Gebiete wieder einseinself" wenn ein Großteil von Classic (soll ja nicht alles geändert werden) entgültig im Nirvana der Spielegeschichte verschwindet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. Juni 2010)

moehrewinger schrieb:


> Oho, mir schwant Fürchterliches. Seitenweise Whinethreads "Ich will meine alten Gebiete wieder einseinself" wenn ein Großteil von Classic (soll ja nicht alles geändert werden) entgültig im Nirvana der Spielegeschichte verschwindet.



Na, ich finds nicht schade drum. Hab in den 5 Jahren gefühlte 100 Twinks aller möglichen Fraktionen und Völker durchgezogen. Werd kurz vor Cata noch mal Screens machen und dann Abschied nehmen, sozusagen.


----------



## Domiel (14. Juni 2010)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> Als jemand, der WoW offenbar ebenso lange spielt wie der TE kann ich das Gejammer kaum nachvollziehen. Gut, das täglich jemand WoW für tot erklärt ist ja nichts Neues. Und Meckern im Allgemeinen ist ja ohnehin so was wie Brot & Wasser der meisten MMO-Spieler. Allerdings ist es doch immer der selbe Kram. Es wird permanent nach Neuerungen und Entwicklungen gebrüllt und restlos jede Neuerung hat ihre Kritiker auf den Plan gerufen - in der Regel sogar zahlreich.
> 
> Zu Zeiten von classic, fanden alle classic doof. Dann kam BC und classic war toll, während BC mies gemacht wurde. Heute wird BC bejubelt und Wotlk ist der "Fail of the Lich King" und freilich ein ganz, ganz mieses Add-On. 3.2 war im Übrigen besser als 3.3 und Cataclysm wird sicherlich auch absoluter Bockmist, wohingegen dann Wotlk nach Cata-Release zur Sternstunde der WoW-Zeit erklärt wird. Früher war alles für "pros" (im Allgemeinen häufig Hartz-IV-Empfänger genannt) heute ist alles für "casuals" (im Allgemeinen häufig Kiddies genannt). Es ist alles entweder schwarz oder weiß. Aber meist ist es schwarz - rabenschwarz.
> 
> Es ist wohl Teil der MMO-Kultur, dass genörgelt wird. Permanent. Ja, es gibt Spielelemente mit denen ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden bin, aber gerade WoW ist derart facettenreich und "groß", dass man mit gerade einmal 60-70% favorisierter Spielelemente bestens beschäftigt ist.



und genau das ist der punkt..

woran liegt es denn das das vergangene besser ist als das jetztige?

RICHTIG! das zukünftige wird immer schlechter..


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2010)

einLümmel schrieb:


> Ich spiele WOW und hole mir die Game Card immer nur dann, wenn ich Lust dazu habe. Dann spiele ich das Spiel mit Genuss....bis es nicht mehr so ist und dann lasse ich die Game-Time wieder auslaufen...warum machen das nicht alle so...außerdem ist jetzt eh WM ;-)



Gute Frage. Vermutlich aus Gewohnheit.
Den meisten täte eine Pause von ihrem Überdruss gut. Dass ein Spiel nach 5 Jahren Dauerzocken ausgelutscht sein muss ist mehr als klar.


----------



## EisblockError (14. Juni 2010)

Also das soll jetzt kein mimimi sein aber:



Wow ist scheiße mimimimimimimimim dks sollten verboten werden mimimimimimimimim
mimmimd awdawdd mimimimimim palas sind ja so op mimimimimimimimimimm nurnoch nerds spielen wow mimimimi
mimimim Egg Bacon and Spam, Spam, egg and sausages egg, spam, bacon and spam spam, egg, spam, sausages and spam


----------



## Shaila (14. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Also das soll jetzt kein mimimi sein aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IQ eines Toastbrots ?


----------



## No_ones (14. Juni 2010)

nizor schrieb:


> Genau das ist es aber





und das ist der übliche antwortsatz auf "dies ist kein mimimi thread" .. wenn er was nicht ok findet finde ich hat er das recht seine meinung zu posten und nur weil du nicht mal genug lesen kannst um zu wissen das es wirklich kein mimimi thread ist, solltest du nicht gleich eine der üblichen unnätigen dummen antworten geben -_- 






EisblockError schrieb:


> Also das soll jetzt kein mimimi sein aber:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




so bist du also auf die 2k beiträge gekommen ? einfach ieinen scheiß schreiben um den counter zu pushen oder was oO was machst du hier im forum hat der kindergarten geschlossen ?


----------



## Domiel (14. Juni 2010)

normansky schrieb:


> Der war gut... Schenkelklopfer des Tages^^



für deinen horizont ist es sicherlich der schenkelklopfer des tages..


----------



## Komakomi (14. Juni 2010)

ich hab jezt den titel gelesen und "hallo liebe buffed-leser" ich schätze, das ist mal wieder einer dieser ewig langen heul-threads! also, vote 4 close. gibt schon "nur" 894257171378784714137157 davon...


----------



## exigum (14. Juni 2010)

Also. Ich bin zwar keiner der sich so wahnsinnig gut mit dieser Art von Threads auskennt. Aber 
fällt euch nicht auch auf das es immer das gleiche Schema hat.
1. Ich will nicht herum whinen oder so
2. Aber das und das ist scheiße 
3. Früher war alles besser
4. Wie gern würde ich das und das wieder haben
5. Blizzard hat nicht alles schlecht gemacht
6. Aber ich bin es leid immer die gleiche sch*** zu erleben
7. (und das ist mein Lieblingssatz) ES WAREN 5 TOLLE JAHRE ...

Also mal ehrlich. Ich weiß nicht was man damit bewirken will. 50 % der Antworten sind so und
so nur ' Hey dann spiels nicht' Gefasel und die restlichen 50% sind 'Ja teilweise hat er recht aber teilweise auch nicht'
Also wir wissen das er aufgehört hat und gut is. Da könnte sogar Kungen kommen und meterlange Texte schreiben 
warum er aufgehört hat. Zum Schluss heißt es eh nur wieder ES WAREN 5 TOLLE JAHRE

So far


----------



## No_ones (14. Juni 2010)

Komakomi schrieb:


> ich hab jezt den titel gelesen und "hallo liebe buffed-leser" ich schätze, das ist mal wieder einer dieser ewig langen heul-threads! also, vote 4 close. gibt schon "nur" 894257171378784714137157 davon...





hey weißt du was ? es gibt auch andere menschen die das selbe denken wie er .. stell dir vor das gibt es .. ja ganz im ernst !


----------



## leppert77 (14. Juni 2010)

einiges ist schon wahr was der te schreibt, ich finde es aber immer wieder traurig, wenn man ein computerspiel immer mit dem realen leben vergleicht...es ist und bleibt NUR ein computerspiel und wenn es mir nicht mehr gefällt, dann spiel ich halt ein anderes


----------



## DaScAn (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Oder der Klassische Krieger...Damals war es NUR diese Klasse,die in Zusammenhang mit grossen Raiderfolgen immer unabdingbar war,weil er das machte,wofür er geschaffen wurde.Er liess sich lieber tausendmal die Schicke neue Tier 0,1 oder 2 Rüstung verbeulen,als das seine Kumpels da hinten Schaden nehmen würden.Und er tat das wirklich gut.Weil er es konnte.Weil ohne ihn nichts mehr ging.



Du vergisst da aber eines gaaanz gewaltig.

Der Krieger war Nie als Tank geplant sondern der Paladin.
In der Ersten Beta war Schildwall, Letztes gefecht. Alles das was den krieger zum Tank machte, die talente gehörten alle dem Paladin.
Der krieger hatte Quasi keine Daseinsberechtigung.
Erst kurz vor dem offiziellen Release hat man dem Pala der Talente beraubt und sie dem krieger in den Ar**h gesteckt.

Dank Burning Crusade haben se den Paladin doch noch zu dem gemacht zu was er auch geplant war. Die mächtigste TankKlasse in diesem Spiel.
Die krieger können abdanken. Danke


----------



## colll (14. Juni 2010)

ist euch aufgefallen das jeden tag immer der gleiche thread wieder aufgemacht wird ? 

immer das gleiche wenn ihr wow schlecht findet spielt es nicht fertig 

man solte nen eigen flame forum machen


----------



## Blumator (14. Juni 2010)

höhö... ich werds auch nie versteh wieso man immer so rumheulen muss... wenn einem keinen spass mehr macht hör halt auf... wenn interessiert das? ich schreib ja auch net nen ellenlangen test bevor ich aufhöre...

vielelicht auch mal dran gedacht das wenn man 5 jahre spielt irgendwann halt der reiz verloren geht? is ja völlig normal das irgendwann alles mal vorbei ist... 5 jahre sind ne lange zeit... hak es ab und denk an die schönen zeiten...

aber mal ganz ehrlich... es gibt da draußen ausserhalb auch ein leben, was nebenbei bemerkt, auch recht lebenswert ist...


also tut doch nicht immer so als würde sich alles nur um wow drehen... gut für manche tut es das ja scheinbar... aber meine fresse... das leben geht weiter... auch nach dem ende von wow...


und ausserdem... mir machts nach wie vor ne menge spass und ich bleib auch noch dabei... solang bis es mir keinen bock mehr macht... und ich kündige es nicht vorher in nem risesn text an... ich hör einfach auf und gut is...

mann mann...

es gibt doch ECHT wchtigeres im leben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (14. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es heisst " Never change a working system".



Alles entwickelt sich aber mit der Zeit trotzdem weiter, oder spielst Du WoW auf MS-Dos oder Windows 3.11? 5 Jahre nur Classic WoW da hättest auch gekotzt.

Und wenn man extra noch rein schreibt, das wäre kein mimimi, dann ist es genau das und nichts anderes. 

Manches in WoW entwickelt sich zum guten, manches zum schlechten, aber egal wie es kommt, Du wirst niemals von irgendwem gezwungen es zu spielen.


----------



## Shaila (14. Juni 2010)

Ich werde es auch nie verstehen, warum immer Beiträge verfasst werden in denen von "rumheulen", "mimimi" und "wayne" oder aber auch von "kündige doch" gesprochen wird. Man bekommt fast das Gefühl, das jene Leute nicht dazu in der Lage sind ein normales Gespräch zu führen oder diesem fern zu bleiben, wenn sie nichts Gescheites zu sagen haben. Schon komisch, ja wirklich.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch nie verstehen, warum immer Beiträge verfasst werden in denen von "rumheulen", "mimimi" und "wayne" oder aber auch von "kündige doch" gesprochen wird. Man bekommt fast das Gefühl, das jene Leute nicht dazu in der Lage sind ein normales Gespräch zu führen oder diesem fern zu bleiben, wenn sie nichts Gescheites zu sagen haben. Schon komisch, ja wirklich.



Verdrängungsaktion des Gehirns


----------



## Snek2009 (14. Juni 2010)

wow dieses sinnlose assoziale verhalten von manchen erstaunlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hey man das sind nich die spiele die agressiv machen ES SIND DIE FOREN ! FOREN AB 18 ! oder noch besser VERBIETET DIE MÖGLICHKEIT ZUR FREIEN MEINUNGSÄUßERUNG IM INTERNET ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh ja das is fast so gut wie WM schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Komakomi (14. Juni 2010)

No_ones schrieb:


> hey weißt du was ? es gibt auch andere menschen die das selbe denken wie er .. stell dir vor das gibt es .. ja ganz im ernst !


hey weißt du was ? es gibt auch andere menschen die die foren-suche benutzen und dann da ihren senf dazu geben .. stell dir vor das gibt es .. ja ganz im ernst !


----------



## Piando (14. Juni 2010)

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass schon mal gelesen zu haben...
Früher durfte man im Spiel arbeiten, heute darf man spielen. Wie unfair.



PS: Ich kenne 4 Klassen, die heilen können (Paladin, Priester, Schamane, Druide)


----------



## Crowser19 (14. Juni 2010)

So scheiße wie WoW ist tod lese ich irgendwie schon seid dem ich angefangen hab mit dem Spiel und das ist gut 2 einhalb Jahre her..
WoW ist erst dann "tod" wenn Blizzard sagt, so das Game bringts net mehr wir fahren die Server runter und nicht eher, nur weil da nen paar Spieler kein Bock mehr haben ist Wow nicht tod.


----------



## etmundi (14. Juni 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Du vergisst da aber eines gaaanz gewaltig.
> 
> Der Krieger war Nie als Tank geplant sondern der Paladin.



Dann hätten die Hordler aber ein Problem gehabt.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (15. Juni 2010)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Ich verstehe gaanz entfernt den grund mimimi vom TE...
> 
> Blizzard scheint momentan den weg des geringsten Wiederstandes zu gehen und Features die möglicherweise das aktuelle Spielprinzip ein wenig durch wirbeln aufs Abstellgleis zu stellen....
> Man geht davon aus das leider ein groß teil nur stur MAxlvl ---> raid1 ---> raid2 --->raid3 usw. gehen möchte... ein Pfad der Titanen würde die Spieler davon in Blizzs Augen abhalten genauso wie es anscheinend beim Housing der fall ist (wohl bemerkt in Blizzs Augen)
> ...




this is it !


----------



## Topperharly (15. Juni 2010)

*gääääähn*


----------



## denomulos (15. Juni 2010)

ich kann alle von euch ein wenig verstehen, aber denkt auch einmal daran was die leutz von Blizz sich für arbeit machen.

Sicher wird man es nie jedem recht machen können, das kann gar nicht funktionieren. Aber es von vornherein schon alles schlecht zu reden hilft doch auch keinem weiter.


----------



## Sifania91 (15. Juni 2010)

Rund um stimmiger und guter Beitrag.
Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten genauso wie du.
Ich habe damals mit 13 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen.
Heute bin ich 19 hab Abitur gemacht und WoW hat mich die ganze Zeit begleitet,
nur das was es heute ist, ist nicht mehr das was es mal war.
Danke dir für diesen Thread.
Zu all denen, die hier diesen Thread verfluchen, es ist seine Meinung und die Meinung vieler anderer Spieler,
Ihr wollt sicher auch nicht das man so auf eurer Meinung rumhackt, wenn ihr mal was zu kacken habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wosbar (15. Juni 2010)

Also mir gefällt dein Beitrag! Allerdings investiere ich gerne meine 40 € um das neue WOW 2 kennenzulernen.

Aber hey, mach ne Pause und schau einfach wieder rein wenn du Lust drauf hast. Das machen ja viele Leute so, die ich so kenne!


----------



## Siilverberg (15. Juni 2010)

Sifania91 schrieb:


> Rund um stimmiger und guter Beitrag.
> Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten genauso wie du.
> Ich habe damals mit 13 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen.
> Heute bin ich 19 hab Abitur gemacht und WoW hat mich die ganze Zeit begleitet,
> ...


Nein das wollen wir nicht aber wenn uns etwas so dermaße ankotzt wie es beim TE der Fall zu seien scheint würden wir doch lieber aufhören anstatt sich weiter zu quälen. wenn man mit etwas nicht zu frieden ist kann man entweder lasse oder ändern. Da aber keiner der hier anwesenden programiere bei Blizz ist wird derjenige auch nicht viel ausrichten können. 




Jeder darf ruhig seine eigne meinung haben muss aber auch mit dem entsprechenden Echo sprich der Meinung der Anderen über seine eigne Meinung leben


----------



## Nova_O (15. Juni 2010)

langweiliger tread und ich glaube es gibt hier im forum genügend treads um sich auszuheulen klar verliert wow gerade ein bisschen an reiz weil die meisten auf cata warten und mit wotlk abgeschlossen haben so wie ich z.b. allso ist doch egal manche interessieren sich gerade für die zeit und manche eben nicht jedem das seine !


----------



## Moktheshock (15. Juni 2010)

gibt nen sprichwort: tot gesagte leben länger ;-)


----------



## Naddeltrauma (15. Juni 2010)

Also bei mir wär nach 5 jahren sicher auch die luft raus...... Aber was mich richtig nervt sind die antworten der meisten hier..... wenn ich so ein *mimimi* nich mehr lesen will oder das selbige schon 1000 mal gibt,wiso zum henker lest ihr das dann und antwortet noch darauf? Der TE hat das sehr fein geschrieben und es ist in einigen punkten nachvollziehbar. Man denkt halt doch im nachhinein immer an die schönen sachen und vielleicht sind wir die leute, die in 2 jahren oder nach dem nächsten addon alle mimimi schreien.......... darüber sollte jeder mal nachdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weissnet (15. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich WoW mal mit ner Frau vergleiche, muss ich sagen das WoW nie wirklich so langweilig wird als wenn man jeden tag ein und die selbe Olle knallt ^^

An WoW wird tag tägich gearbeitet es wird da was verbessert und hier, das Spiel entwickelt sich halt mit der Zeit zu etwas immer besseren.FÜr den einen mehr für den anderen weniger besser ^^
Der Unterschied ist das man älter wird, und immer beschissener aussieht bis dann das äußere einer Krater Landschaft ähnelt mit tiefen trockenen Flussbetten!

Aber bei Frauen steht ja der eine auch mehr auf die "alten" und der andere auf die "jüngeren", na ja wie auch immer oehm...     "eng ist ein dehnbarer Begriff".

UNd die Moral von der Geschicht ist
 ich bin dicht, 
und was ich hier schreib,
 das weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Nightmear (15. Juni 2010)

Ich finds geil wie alle "Heul doch" Ganoven mit Rechtschreibfehlern durch die Gegend werfen und ihren "World of Warcraft-ist-das-tollste-und-du-kannst-es-mir-mit-deiner-neutralen-Meinung-nicht-vermiesen" Standpunkt verdeutlichen.



Hut ab an den Verfasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deine Meinung, Dein Bier, ich fands intressant und Basta!



MFG cih hba mienne nmanen Vergesn@alfatelefon.de


----------



## MrBlaki (15. Juni 2010)

Sifania91 schrieb:


> Rund um stimmiger und guter Beitrag.
> Ich vermisse die alten Zeiten genauso wie du.
> Ich habe damals mit 13 Jahren angefangen WoW zu spielen.
> Heute bin ich 19 hab Abitur gemacht und WoW hat mich die ganze Zeit begleitet,
> ...



Bla, bla, bla, die gute alte Zeit.
Meingott alles muss sich weiter Entwickeln!
Ich glaube kaum das du WoW immernoch zocken würdest wenn es weiterhin nur bis LvL 60 gehen würde.
Wenn früher alles so viel besser war und es einem jetzt nicht mehr zusagt, dann soll man aufhören zu spielen.
Besser als die Leute die noch Spass haben mit mimimis zu nerven die eh nichts bringen.
Viele die der alten Zeit hinterher trauern werden bestimmt auch mal solche schlimme Eltern die dann sagen: Oh nein er/sie ist so schnell Erwachsen geworden *schnief*
Weil sie nicht rallen das alles seinen lauf nimmt.


----------



## SheepHappens (15. Juni 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> WTF ist ein "wayne" Thread???



Sagt der Name doch schon. Er ist absolut wayne.


----------



## Interminator (15. Juni 2010)

Ich habs mir ganz durch gelsesen und im endeffekt wolltest du mit dem ganzen doch auch nur sagen das blizzard sich crap zusammen bastelt das spiel shit geworden is und die Community fürn arsch ist... Ja das denke ich auch aber daran lässt sich auch mit deinem überaus langen text nichts ändern, es ist wie es ist und man wird wohl kaum wieder die Vergangenheit in die gegenwart zurück holen können. Ich beneide eher die leute die damals schon gespielt haben, ich bin erst im herbst  2007 dazu gekommen und hab somit classic verpasst. Ich werde auch einer der Leute sein die 40€ zahlen weil sie Hoffnung in Cataclysm stecken, denn so wie das spiel zurzeit ist gefällt es mir auch nicht gerade und ich spiele weniger als ich früher mal gespielt habe, aber genau das kann sich ja ändern... es kann natürlich auch einfach noch schlimmer werden, aber das will ich dann erst erlebt haben bevor ich der Erweiterung schon gleich keine Chance mehr gebe. Ich denke in diesem Fall kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden und es tut mir ja leid für dich das dein Hobby ruiniert wurde allerdings gibt es vielleicht auch Leute die sagen das es nun viel besser ist als früher und denen will es Blizzard eben recht machen. Sie wollen Lieber neue Sachen ins Spiel bringen als veraltete wieder zu reanimieren und das gefällt den meisten wohl eher. 
Es gibt unendlich viele Threads in denen geschrieben wird das WoW ja so blöde geworden ist und es gibt kaum Threads in denen steht wie toll WoW ist aber das liegt einfach daran, da die Menschen die es gut finden eben keinen Grund haben extra einen Beitrag zu erstellen, die Leute die allerdings Sauer sind ihrer Wut freien lauf lassen wollen und naja ich denke auch zu Classic Zeiten wird es so einige Leute gegeben haben die sich beschwert haben, denn sonst hätte Blizzard das Spiel wohl kaum so stark geändert.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Interminator


----------



## Enricoo (15. Juni 2010)

ich kann dich gut verstehen Dantevalerius und stimme dir 100% zu , 80% der buffed user sind leider kleine idiotische kinder und spielen wahrscheinlich erst seit paar monaten.. kein wunder wenn sie das ganze als wayne thread empfinden..
wünsch dir viel spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (15. Juni 2010)

Preator schrieb:


> Warum muss eigentlich jeder, dem etwas am Spiel nicht passt oder damit aufhören bzw. ne Pause machen will einen Beitrag hier im Forum schreiben? Ich mach auch ne Pause aber deswegen muss ich nicht gleich ne DIN A4 Seite voll schreiben. Was soll der Zweck davon sein? Braucht ihr ne Bestätigung das ihr aufhören dürft oder was?



So seh ich das auch, wenn mir mal WoW kein Spaß mehr macht oder ich einfach nichts mehr zu tun hab außer raiden, dann leg ich ne Pause ein...
...ohne mich mitzuteilen, wenn man dann nochmal anfängt nach 1 - 2 Patches, hat man wieder was zu tun und erstmal wieder Spaß!


----------



## joscho (15. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Ich spiele seit etwa 2 monaten nicht mehr aktiv WoW,auch kein anderes MMORPG,da mir dazu die Zeit zu schade ist derweil.Und ab und an schaut man mal bei Buffed.de rein,schaut was sich so tut,wie es weiter geht...
> Ich beneide jeden,der wie ich damals,neu in diesem Fantasyuniversum ist und diese Entwicklung nicht mit machen musste.



eigentlich ist das ein widerspruch in sich selbst. wenn es so schei.... geworden ist warum beneidest du die denn ???

soll nicht heißen ich gebe dir nicht recht. ich finde auch "weh oh weh" hat ein unterirdisches niveua erreicht und die spielmechanik könnte man mit etwas geduld auch einem schimpansen beibringen.

so anspruchslos war das game aber schon immer. das machte aber nichts, denn die community ist diejenige die das spiel sterben läßt.

früher hat man sich gerne geholfen und zusammen gespielt ob in inis oder quest. man kam sich vor wie in einer riesengroßen gemeinschaft. das und diese schöne bunte comic welt hat von vielen den grauen alltag vergessen lassen.

und dieser kommt eben wieder zum vorschein wenn man heute nach DPS und GS beurteilt wird und sprüche wie eh alda verpiss dich endlich du kacknoob und ähnliches hört.

früher war die "weh oh weh" welt eben noch in ordnung
oder holt die realität sie jetzt ein ? 

eigentlich wäre alles ganz einfach für die spieler und auch blizz.
man müsste alle spieler und items resetten = alle fangen wieder bei lvl 1 an bei jedem addon. die spieler hätten so unendlichen spielspass und blizz umsatz für die nächsten 100 jahre. und allen wäre geholfen.


----------



## Ångela (15. Juni 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie alle "Heul doch" Ganoven mit Rechtschreibfehlern durch die Gegend werfen und ihren "World of Warcraft-ist-das-tollste-und-du-kannst-es-mir-mit-deiner-neutralen-Meinung-nicht-vermiesen" Standpunkt verdeutlichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ochh, der arme Kleine, maßt sich an die Rechtschreibung anderer Leute zu beurteilen und vergisst dann hinter dem "geil" ein Komma, tststs.
Außerdem müsste es, unter Anderem, "Heul doch"-Ganoven heißen, von daher einfach mal die Finger still halten.


----------



## Ångela (15. Juni 2010)

Enricoo schrieb:


> ich kann dich gut verstehen Dantevalerius und stimme dir 100% zu , 80% der buffed user sind leider kleine idiotische kinder und spielen wahrscheinlich erst seit paar monaten.. kein wunder wenn sie das ganze als wayne thread empfinden..
> wünsch dir viel spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man deinen Beitrag liest, dann denkt man unweigerlich an das, was du anderen Leuten vorwirfst, nämlich "Kindisch und ungebildet".

Auch ein klarer Fall von "selfowned".


----------



## Alwina (15. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, nach der Einführung der neuen Rassen
> ...



Nie Warcraft gespielt oder ?

Mal ein kleines Zitat von Chris Metzen zur Hintergrundgeschichte.



> *
> Okay, also wie sieht’s jetzt mit der Hintergrundgeschichte der Eredar/Draenei aus? Obwohl die NEUE Hintergrundgeschichte das genaue Gegenteil davon ist, was im Handbuch zu Warcraft III steht, werden wir sie trotzdem beibehalten. Es gibt eine Menge Gründe dafür und der nicht unbeträchtlichste ist, dass ich sie für weitaus besser halte als das, was ich mir damals ausgedacht hatte. Die Eredar waren nicht unbedingt alle böse, Sargeras ist zu ihnen gekommen und hat sie mit Versprechungen von großer Macht in Versuchung geführt. Sie haben Sargeras NICHT in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Das macht die Eredar weniger eindimensional und die Draenei werden an einem wichtigen Punkt in der Geschichte der brennenden Legion verwurzelt.
> 
> Diese neue Hintergrundgeschichte kommt auch in einem demnächst erscheinenden Roman von Christie Golden (Autorin von „Der Lord der Clans“) vor, der die Flucht der Draenei von Argus und das Entstehen der Horde auf Draenor beschreibt. Der englische Titel wird „Rise of the Horde“ lauten. Das Buch ist der Hammer und ihr werdet alle voll drauf abfahren. Durotan, Ner’zhul, Gul’dan, Doomhammer, Hellscream, Kil’jaeden, Velen; das ist die Geschichte, auf die ihr alle gewartet habt. Mir wird ganz kribbelig, wenn ich nur daran denke...
> ...


----------



## normansky (15. Juni 2010)

Domiel schrieb:


> für deinen horizont ist es sicherlich der schenkelklopfer des tages..


Sonst noch alle Fit im Schritt?
Was bildest du dir denn ein, mich hier dumm anzumachen, obgleich ich nie etwas mit dir zu tun hatte oder gar deine Post´s zitierte?

Back to Topic:

Ich fand WoW natürlich als Anfänger in der Classic Beta auch überragend und kann mich noch an all die neuen Gebiete und deren Erkundung erinnern, dass dies irgendwann nicht mehr so ist, muss doch jedem klar sein! Wenn man überall schon einmal war, dann kann einen so schnell nichts mehr vom Hocker reissen!
Das Spiel ist deffinitiv einfacher geworden, auch ich vermisse die 40er Raids und auch ich vermisse das fast epische Gefühl nach monatelangem Farmen endlich mal ein weiteres Epic besitzen (UND AUCH ZEIGEN/ DAMIT POSEN) zu dürfen! 

Aber dennoch kann doch niemand behaupten RIP WoW!

Ich war Gestern mit meinem Arp MM Hunter zum gefühlten 50. mal in der Seelenschmiede und endlich dropte mal der Scorpion...


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf gehts in die 2te Runde


----------



## Huangwen (15. Juni 2010)

Moin moin.

Erstens ist das ein Jammerbeitrag. Auch wenns laut TE keiner sein soll!

Zweitens, spielt der TE nicht mehr. Lächerlich, da wenn er nicht mehr spielt, warum soll man da noch in aller öffentlichkeit rumjammern?

Drittens, wenn der TE sich beschweren will dann sollers im WOW-forum machen, oder dort Vorschläge machen, wie es eventuell besser geht(das gibt bei blizzard auch)!
Und dann, wenn genügend alte hasen rummemmen, ändert sich vielleicht was.

In diesem Forum bringt so ein mimimi garnix, ausser man will die community mit sochen Bildzeitungs-Schlagzeilen (rip-wow) sticheln.

Bitte macht diesen absolut sinnlosen Beitrag zu

Huan


----------



## Orthrus (15. Juni 2010)

_*HILFE!*_

Ich sollte wirklich aufhören...

nicht mit WoW, sondern hier in den Foren zu lesen.
Leider haben solche Threads etwas von einenem Autounfall....

Man sieht an der Landstrasse das Blinken der Einsatzfahrzeuge, weil sich wieder mal ein Raser um den Baum gewickelt hat,
nimmt sich fest und heilig vor nicht hinzuschauen...

und tut es trotzdem.


----------



## Bodensee (15. Juni 2010)

WOW ist für einige nur am sterben, weil sie die meiste Freizeit vor dem PC verbringen. Daher wird jedes Spiel grau und eintönig. Macht mal Pause, spielt was anderes an oder gibt euch sonst einer Beschäftigung hin. Dann wird WoW auch wieder intressant.


----------



## QMaster30 (15. Juni 2010)

Spielt weniger und es wird auch nicht so schnell langweilig. Es heulen doch nur die rum, die jeden Tag WoW spielen. Gewinnt ein wenig Abstand und es macht richtig Spass. Man muss in diesem Spiel nicht immer der Erste sein. ;-) Schafft ihr eh nicht bei so vielen Suchtis.


----------



## Philine (15. Juni 2010)

DjunGen schrieb:


> Ähm, schonma Kochdaily´s gemacht? Im Endcontent mitgemischt, wo im HM Progress jede Frostmarke gezählt hat? D.h. jeden Tag HC Daily? Same im Arena mit BG Daily für Arenapunkte? Dazu Weekly mit all ihren Variationen? Schonma ernsthaft drüber nachgedacht, *dass dich das Spiel dazu zwingt jeden Tag zu spielen*, wenn du gut sein möchtest?
> 
> Alle sagen WotLK sei Casual. Früher haste die ID an 3-4 Tagen gecleart und rest hattest frei. Heutzutage mußte jeden Tag Marken mitnehmen, wenn neuer Content gereicht wird. Sonst biste schnell hinterher.



@ QMaster30 

wie du siehst habe ich es auch schon angesprochen das die dann weniger spielen sollen und das sie ja nicht gezwungen sind on zu gehen und das war die antwort darauf. (siehe Zitat)

*Mami Mami hilfe hilfe mein OnlineSpiel zwingt mich jeden Tag on zugehen*

sorry aber das ist erbärmlich


----------



## Bullzyi (15. Juni 2010)

was bald Tod ? WoW wird mit dem Addon noch mehr zulegen als jedes andere OnlineGame durch irgendein Addon ? Wie blöd muss man sein und dann WoW für Tod zu erklären ? Hirn einschalten mal bevor der TE so nen Mist verzapft. 

Was sind den die guten alten Zeiten ? Um PvM oder PvP vorne mitzuspielen zu können hat man sein RL fast oder ganz aufgeben müssen. 

WoW hatte seine Reize für Hartz4 Gamer damals. Nun ist WoW wirklich ein Spiel für die breite Masse geworden und auch nur deswegen ist es so erfolgreich !!!

Ich bin dagegen das man alles in den Popo geschoben bekommt, jeder der meint WoW ist leicht. Und arthas im 10 er im hm schon down ? Was nicht .... komisch das wow so leicht ist. 

Und selbst wenn er down ist, wenn ihr dafür 4 Tage die Woche geraidet habt und er jetzt mit Buff irgendwann down ging seid ihr auch keine Helden mehr.

Die Zeiten wo man sich in Epic nach OG stellt und bewundert wird sind nunmal vorbei. Scheiße wenn das das einzig schöne ist was einem das Leben bietet. Vl kommt ja wieder mal ein Game wo ihr epic sein könnt. In WoW jedenfalls nicht mehr.


----------



## foresaken (15. Juni 2010)

Also ich kann dem Geheule hier irgendwie nicht zustimmen. Individualität geht nicht dadurch verloren, dass mehr Klasen tanken/heilen können, das macht jede Klasse anders, das Feeling dabi ist grundverschieden. Individualität geht dadurch wirklich nicht verloren, man muss nur nicht ehr ewig auf ne Gruppe warten.

Das es keinen Anspruch mehr gibt ist schlichtweg eine Lüge, zumindest für den Großteil der Community. Leg den Lichking im 25er hm firsttryund dann kannstes meinetwegen sagen. Der Punkt ist, dass jetzt auch die, die keine Hardcore-Raider sind, den Content von Icc miterleben können, ohne dass es keinen Anspruch mehr gibt. Den Buff in Icc kannst du ja auch ausschalten. Also über Anspruch bitte keine Beschwerden, das stimmt einfach nicht.

Es stimmt, dass man auf Equip nicht mehr stolz sein kann, wenn du Epics in hero-Innis hinterhergeschmissen bekommst. Aber dafür geht das jetzt mit Mounts und Titeln. Wer mit Invincible oder dem Eisbeschlagenen Frostbrutbezwinger rumläuft, kann auch heute stolz auf sich sein.

Außerdem finde ich nicht, dass alles immer nur neu eingefärbt wird, das Spiel hat sich massiv verändert. Dinge, die früher einfach die Hölle waren (--> Blackrock) wirst du heute nicht mehr finden. Klar, man kann sich noch über vieles berechtigt aufregen, aber das Positive überwiegt.

Insgesamt sage ich, das ich WoW immer noch gerne spiele und dass die Entwickler einen super Job leisten. Blizard findet meiner Meinung nach meistens den richtigen Weg.

Ich kann Dich ehrlich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Deaded (15. Juni 2010)

Nachdem ich bereits aus Seite 9 einen Kommentar zum TE erstellt habe, nun einen an all die Leute die hier Antworten:

1.
Hört auf die WoW Community schlecht zu machen. IHR seid diese Community! Punkt! Jedesmal wenn ich höre das die Community angeblich "assig", "unfreundlich" und total "Hilfsunbereit" ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft wie derjenige zu dieser Erkenntniss kam?
Weil die Leute nicht sofort gesprungen kommen wenn ihr Hilfe braucht?? Wie oft habt ihr in letzter zeit jemandem geholfen??
Viele User die Anti-Community sprüche von sich geben, hinterlassen eher den Eindruck das sie teil des Problems und nicht dessen Opfer sind.
(Das gilt übrigens erst recht und doppelt so stark für alle die nicht mehr/ niemals WoW gespielt haben. Jedesmal wenn ein Aion/HdRO/DDO/WAR User sich darüber auslässt wie schlecht die Community in WOW ist, am besten noch im WoW Forum oder bei einem WoW thema, gibt mir das einen riesen einblick in die Qualität der anderen Communitys - - - und zwar meistens keinen positiven!)

2. 
An alle die hier Sätze schreiben wie "der TE hat aber recht, ihr seid "noobs", "habt kein Classic gezockt", toleriert mal seine meinung etc..."
Erstens muss Toleranz auf beiden Seiten herrschen, sonst kann sie auch keine Seite verlangen!
Das heisst das jeder einzelne der hier sagt das die Kritiker und Mimimi schreier still sein sollen weil der TE ja recht hätte, müssten bei einer toleranten und geleichb erechtigten Diskussion erstmal selber still werden!
Die Kritiker und Mimimi rufer haben das selbe Recht ihre Meinung zu sagen (in so vielen oder wenigen  Worten wie sie Wünschen) wie diejenigen die dem TE zustimmen.
Für BEIDE seiten gilt, in einer Diskussion ist das verbieten der anderen Meinung ein absolutes NO GO!

3. Muss sich der TE hier teilweise einiges gefallen lassen. Manches davon sicher unter der Gürtellinie (obwohl das in diesem speziellen Thread noch relativ zivil abläuft) manches aber eben berechtigterweise!
Es IST ein Mimimi thread. Es trägt sämtliche Kennzeichen eines solchen. 
Der TE hat keine Diskussion angestossen, sondern nur seinen Meinung in einem kleinen Manifest zusammengefasst und hier der Meinung anderer ausgesetzt.
Sowas MUSS zu konflikt führen.
Darüber sollten sich alle im klaren sein.

4.
Jedesmal wenn hier ein User einen anderen User flamed wünsche ich mir eine Forums Ignorfunktion.
Bleibt mal Cool.
Beleidungen sind (obwohl das manche sicher anders sehen) KEIN Argument für irgendetwas!
Höchstens ein zeugniss für die unreife desjenigen oder das fehlen eines Argumentes.


5. 
Ich habe die winzige kleine und völlig unbegründete Hoffnung das sich manche vieleicht mal an die eigene Nase packen.
Die WoW Community lebt von einem zusammenspiel - so wie alle anderen Communitys auch.
Also lasst uns ZUSAMMEN spielen, Diskutieren und sogar streiten.
Aber hört endlich auf euch hier gegenseitig Fertig zu machen wegen einem 


S P I E L !!!!!!!


mfg

dEaD


----------



## Milicent (15. Juni 2010)

Der Abgesang auf WoW erklingt nun wahrscheinlich schon seit der ersten Beta-Phase.
Mir kommt  "R.I.P. WoW" erst über die Lippen, wenn Blizzard die Server abgeschaltet hat. Die Lebendigkeit von WoW lässt sich durchaus mit der Anzahl der aktiven Spieler belegen.

WoW ist die Popmusik unter den MMORPGs, so konzipiert, dass man möglichst viele Kunden erreicht.

Wer einen Geschmack jenseits des Mainstream hat, der orientiere sich doch einfach anders.

Gut, bei MMORPGs ist die Auswahl nicht ganz so groß wie in der Musikindustrie.

Ich halte das Gejammer über WoW aber letztendlich für Gejammer über fehlende Alternativen. 

Wenn alle Hardcore-RPler konsequent zu HdRO abgewandert wären und hätten es die Hardcore-PvPler genauso mit Warhammer gemacht, dann würden diese hervorragenden Spiele kein solches Schattendasein führen, teilweise nah am Ruin. Und das sind nur zwei der "Randgruppen", die unter der Popularität von WoW "leiden".

Macht was ihr wollt, aber ganz wichtig: Habt euren Spaß dabei. Hier mal zwei Tips:

Geht in den Wald, verkleidet euch und stellt detailverliebt Schlüsselszenen aus der WoW-Lore nach.

Entwickelt selber das ultimative Spiel oder bringt euch in einem entsprechenden Open-Source Projekt ein. Ihr werdet sehen, wenn es dort mehr als ein Spieler gibt, wird niemand 100%-ig mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden sein. 

Ich als Casual-WoWler habe durchaus meinen Spaß an WoW und freue mich auf die kommende Erweiterung. Als wäre es für mich gemacht.
Andere schreiben halt gerne Grabgesänge. Auch das ist eine durchaus legitime Auseinandersetzung mit einem erfolgreichem Produkt, dass leider nicht für alle, aber offensichtlich für viele doch noch attraktiv ist.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2010)

Hm.

Les immer öfter im Chat: "Bin Tank und gehe Random HC, wer mit will /w"
Und das ohne TG oder sonstwas.

Ist nicht nur auf einem Server so.

Wie ein Vorposter schon meinte: Ihr seid die Community =) Tut was dafür.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

sry doppelt xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.
> ...



Klar is das alles Mimimi xD ... Dein Gesabbel gabs in zig-facher Ausführung ... GZ ! ...

*lol*


----------



## Alirev (15. Juni 2010)

ich als wow seit classicc spieler kanns kaum mehr auf cataclysm erwarten. ich find die neuerungen extrem toll und hoffe das mehr casual stuff kommt.


----------



## etmundi (15. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Ochh, der arme Kleine, maßt sich an die Rechtschreibung anderer Leute zu beurteilen und vergisst dann hinter dem "geil" ein Komma, tststs.



Da kommt aber auch kein Komma hin!!!


----------



## heiduei (15. Juni 2010)

mit wow is es geanuso wie mit Shrek:
Beim ersten Teil : wow, is das krass, der Wahnsinn 
Beim zweiten Teil : Ah, lol, geil ein zweiter Teil hoffentlich is der ganau so gut wie der erste , im Kino : ah, da sind die und die typen, die kenne ich alle
Beim dritten Teil : Hey mir hatt der gut gefallen und ein paar lustige szenen waren drinnen aber das meiste haben si in der Form schonmal gemacht
Beim (baldigen)vierten Teil : Naja, jetzt kommt diese was wäre passiert wenn ... -schiene ganz lustig aber nichts außergewöhnliches !

Daraus kann man sehen , das es darum geht das mwenn man etwas schon kennt , es langsam langweilig wird...das gleiche is bei der fernsehsendung, wenn man se einmal sieht is es toll aber umso öfter die wiederhohlung kommt desto langweiliger wirds... Der Mensch is ein Gewohnheitstier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siamak (15. Juni 2010)

Große Foren,...viele User, viele "fragwürdige" Meinungen.... so ist das eben.

Blizzard ist einer der wenigen wenn nicht sogar der einzige Anbieter der permanent für Abwechslungen sorgt und Änderungen schafft um es einem Großteil der der Spieler recht zu machen. Du würdest an deren Stelle auch nicht anders agieren.
Die Änderungen machen oftmals, wenn auch nicht immer, schon Sinn. Die Frage ist nur wie man sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt. Wenn es für Instanzen keine Tanks mehr gibt
natürlich geht man dann hin und ermöglicht hybrid-Klassen über Dual-Spec die Möglichkeit zu tanken. Was gibts da zu weinen?

Geistige Intolleranz ....mehr sag ich dazu nicht.
Das Spiel ist sehr unterhaltsam...entweder man akzeptiert es und spielt oder man lässt es.

In dem Sinne !


----------



## Gecko93 (15. Juni 2010)

Bis 2012 wirds wohl noch halten, und nach scheinbarerer Lebenseinstellung des Erstellers machts dann eh "Puff".
Mal im Ernst: Think Pink!
Schau doch mal auf das, was noch toll ist/toll geworden ist.
Mfg


----------



## Schokrän (15. Juni 2010)

Grüße,

also ich fand deinen Text sehr interessant, da er sich von anderen teilweise abhebt, was eventuell einige nicht erkennen möchten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich stimme dir in allem zu und kann dich bestens verstehen... mach dir nichts drauß, WoW ist ein Spiel von vielen und so großartig ist es auch nicht, alles hat mal eine bessere Zeit gehabt oder vlt kommt ja auch noch eine noch bessere Zeit.

Ich spiele WoW noch weil mich die Story interessiert und solang es nicht so dermaßen versaubeutelt wird wie Gtohic3 - Die Götterdämmerung, ist es schwer inordnung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es dir mal zu viel werden sollte, lustige Musik rein und den Tag genießen so gut es geht, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ansonsten...

,,Einfach lächeln und drauf scheißen, hey nicht ärgern und stimm mit ein!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG 

Ein Hobby-Gamer der dich versteht!


----------



## Gorgor (15. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.



das is schon das signal, grade dass es einer wird


----------



## j-gordon-s (15. Juni 2010)

Schokrän schrieb:


> Ein Hobby-Gamer der dich versteht!



Süß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrisp (15. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.
> 
> Meine Güter, wie nötig hat es die Menschheit, dass man sie beachtet XD



Du bist echt ein ganz tougher Typ. Gerade auf solche Kommentare, wie die Deinen, könnte man getrost verzichten.....


----------



## Khimura (15. Juni 2010)

Ich kanns auch nicht wirklich verstehen warum es immer wieder solche Threads in Foren gibt... wenn euch das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht hört einfach auch ... ist echt simpel die Lösung. Die meisten betrachten das ganze immer nur von einer Seite aus. Was euch damals besser gefallen hat und heute nicht mehr gefällt. Es gibt aber auch sehr sehr sehr viele Leute denen es heute besser gefällt als zu Classic Zeiten. Das Spiel entwickelt sich weiter, so langsam sollten auch die User anfangen dies zu tun...


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. Juni 2010)

Flatrian schrieb:


> Ich finde dieser Post vom TE ist ne Tatsache. Ich erinner mich gern daran, wie ich mit T1 in OG stand und förmlich bewundert wurde.
> 
> ...


Man du musst ja voll die grosse Nummer sein ^^ ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharqaas (15. Juni 2010)

naja recht hat er. WoW ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Manche finden es toll andere nicht.

Ich finds scheisse wie es sich entwickelt, also WoW stinkt.


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2010)

WoW non olet!


----------



## Asmodain (15. Juni 2010)

Schon schade das es hier als ewiges Wiederholen abgetan wird, mag sein das es das Thema in diversen Formen so gibt aber wenn jemand für sich das detailiert so darstellt wie der TE dan ist das doch ok. Besser wie WoW ist Scheiße und fertig.

Viele Dinge kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen die den TE beschäftigen da ich sie genauso erlebe, bin seit der Beta dabei und der Wandel den man seit dem mitgemacht hat ist enorm, dennoch ist WoW nicht ausgelutscht auch wenn es mehr oder weniger gleich weitergeführt wird.

Ok das der Pfad der Titanen und die Gildentalente rausgenommen wurden ist derb, grad die Gildentalente die wären mehr als nett gewesen, und das der Gildenleiter sowas festlegt find ich auch ok, solange es in absprache mit dem rst der Gilde geschiet..... aber dazu sind viele Gilden nicht fähig... traurig aber war, ist aber ein anderes Thema.

Das schöne an WoW ist das man sich immer Ziele setzen kann und nie wirklich alles.... restlos alles erreichen kann, also gibt es unterm Stich immer was zu tun. Liegt aber bei jedem selber.


----------



## Naddeltrauma (15. Juni 2010)

Orthrus schrieb:


> _*HILFE!*_
> 
> Ich sollte wirklich aufhören...
> 
> ...



Find ich geil,der erste stimmige Bertrag zu diesem Thema. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Warum regen sich die leut so auf? Lasst doch den einen oder anderen mal Luft ablassen ohne sich gleich im Ton zu vergreifen.Wenn mich ein Thema nicht interessiert oder langweilt, dann les ich nicht fertig und oder antworte nicht noch darauf. basta


----------



## Deaded (16. Juni 2010)

Asmodain schrieb:


> Ok das der Pfad der Titanen und die Gildentalente rausgenommen wurden ist derb, grad die Gildentalente die wären mehr als nett gewesen, und das der Gildenleiter sowas festlegt find ich auch ok, solange es in absprache mit dem rst der Gilde geschiet..... aber dazu sind viele Gilden nicht fähig... traurig aber war, ist aber ein anderes Thema.




Das Witzige ist ja das diese Dinge ja nicht völlig wegfallen, sondern nur in geänderter Form ins Spiel kommen.

Pfad der Titanen

Was hätte der den gemacht?? Genau! Zusatzglyphen! Und was passiert jetzt?? Medium Glyphen! 
Ja es wird nicht so toll wie sich der Pfad der Titanen angehört hat . . . aber ganz weg ist es effektiv auch nicht.


Gilden Talente

Was hätten den Gilden talent trees gemacht?? Genau -  nach jedem Talent punkt euerer Gilde eine Fähigkeit verpasst!
Und jetzt?? Jetzt kriegt euere Gilde nach jeder Stufe automatisch eien Fähigkeit!
Ja das ist weniger individuell und weniger Spezialisiert auf die jeweiligen Gildenspielweisen, aber auch erheblich weniger problematisch!

Im Endeffekt bleiben uns die jeweiligen Boni doch erhalten -  nur das drumherum und die möglichkeit nach mehr Entscheidungsfreiheit ist mehr oder weniger weggefallen.
Find ich auch nicht gut - aber so schlimm auch wieder nicht. 
Meine Gilde wird ja schlilesslich immer noch gepimpt, und ich bekomm trotzdem mehr Glyphenplätze.

Und im endeffekt müssen wir eh sehen wies in Cata aussieht. 


Bis denne


dEaD


----------



## Rehhaile (16. Juni 2010)

Ich kann den Beitrag des TE teiweise verstehen. Auch ich war wow-spieler der ersten Stunde, selbst in der Beta. Ich erinnere mich als die Beta geschlossen wurde, da standen hunderte Hordler vor den Toren Orgrimmars und beklatschten Blizzard für dieses geile Spiel. Man bekam richtig Gänsehaut. Als Student hatte ich dann ausreichend Zeit, ein Pro-Spielerleben in der kommenden Zeit zu leben. Ich war ich einer der erfolgreichsten Raidgilden auf meinem Server und allein der gildentag rufte schon ehrfurcht unter spielern beider Fraktionen hervor. Doch wenn ich überlege, wieviel Zeit man investieren musste. Wenn du nicht das Glück hattest in eine von den drei Raidgilden zu kommen, war es dir als normaler Spieler schier unmöglich den Endcontent des Spiels zu erleben.
Mittlerweile habe ich Beruf und Verantwortung und nicht mal annähernd die Zeit, die ich damals ins Spiel investierte. Und ich bin Blizzard dankbar, das ich als Gelegenheitsspieler jetzt die Möglichkeit habe, in den vollen Genuß des Spieles zu kommen. Sicher sind ein paar Sachen, die mich im Vergleich zu früher stören, aber es sind wirklich viele neue Dinge, die das Spiel auch wesentlich verbessert haben.


----------



## Phash (16. Juni 2010)

ich find wow gut, wegen vielen Punkten, die du angesprochen hast, lieber TE

es gibt 4 (ja, 4, nicht nur 3) Klassen die RICHTIG heilen können... 

es gibt 4 Tankklassen, die sich nur wenig unterscheiden 

es gibt 10 gute DD Klassen.




ich kann endlich den Char spielen, den ich spielen möchte, in der Rolle, in der ich mich am wohlsten fühle.

Ich bin nicht gezwungen auf jeden Fall einen Krieger zu spielen, wenn ich tanken will, nein, mein pala macht das genausogut.

Ich bin nicht gezwungen mit dem priester zu heilen, nein mein Druiden hat hier auch seine Vorzüge.




Wie war es denn früher, in der guten, alten Zeit?

Krieger = Tank, Priester = Heiler.

Druiden hatten auf jeden Fall Innervate zu skillen - was sie sonst noch gemacht haben hat eigentlich keinen weiter interessiert... sie konnten ja nix gescheit, Hybrid halt. Ach was sie konnten war: die Priester mit Innervate zu versorgen... und ein wenig zu buffen

Schamanen mussten auf jedenfall ihr Manafluttotem skillen - es gab sonst auch kein Bedürfnis die irgendwohin mitzunehmen... ausser halt Manaflut für die Priester...

Schattenpriester? Ja, die gabs... aber im Raid? Wozu soll das denn gut sein?

Melee oder Ele-Schammies? Gerne - wenn sie trotzdem Manaflut skillen...

Hexer... hmm... hexer... naja sind ja fast Magier, kann man also zum dmg machen einsetzen... Magier sowieso und Schurken und Jäger...

Der Krieger mit der 2-H Axt? Hallo! Schild und 1Hand bitte. Du bist hier zum tanken... 




ich fands in Classic einfach viel flacher und stereotyper, heut haste viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Ich find WoW grad deswegen unglaublich top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dhorwyn (16. Juni 2010)

Kurz gesagt:

Spiel xy macht noch Spaß -> weiterspielen
Spiel xy macht keinen Spaß mehr -> aufhören/Spiel wechseln

Kein Spiel geht unter weil DU aufhörst - recht wenige Menschen davon interessiert es dass du aufhörst (vielleicht ja ein paar Gildenmember, in 2-3 Monaten ists aber auch denen egal - in Kontakt kann man auch so bleiben).

Viel Reiz hat ja auch ausgemacht dass WoW von vielen das erste MMO war, allein die Stimmung und das Neue war überwältigend. Nüchtern betrachtet war nach heutigem Standard Classic-WoW auch nicht gerade der spielerische Überdrüber-Reisser - aber die reine subjektive Betrachtung und die Gefühle die jeder damit verbindet der damals dabei war, sprechen natürlich auch eine eigene Sprache - WoW hat eben gute und schlechte Seiten, wie sovieles im Leben.

Es gibt soviele MMOs und wenn WoW nach 4-5 Jahren keinen Spass mehr macht (so wars bei mir auch, nur schon vor über einem Jahr) dann wechselt man eben zu einem der anderen oder spielt erstmal gar kein MMO - ein Spiel ist schließlich nicht lebensbestimmend und nicht das einzige Hobby das man so hat.

WoW ist auch für mich auch diversen Gründen immer uninteressanter geworden, vor allem wohl aber durch viele Jahre, täglich viele Stunden spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber muss ich das dann immer gleich öffentlich rausposaunen? Ich mach ja auch keinen Thread auf wenn ich nach Jahren plötzlich keine Pizza Calzone mehr mag, obwohl sie mal so gut war, nur mein Lieblingsitaliener jetzt auf einmal Sardellen reinmacht und ausserdem der Teig etwas dünner geworden ist und das Lokal auch noch in ein neues Gebäude übersiedelt hat, in dem ich mich so gar nicht wohlfühle - ne ich such mir nen neuen Italiener oder ess was anderes ;D


----------



## Imba-Noob (16. Juni 2010)

Was soll ich darüber groß diskutieren?

Mir macht WoW auch nicht mehr so viel Spaß, da ich eher ein Wow-Classic- und BC-Fan bin. Aber ich schau mir Cata an, das ja einen Schritt zurück gehen soll und bild mir mein Urteil. Und wenns mir nicht ausreichend gefällt, lass ich es halt sein und widme mich anderen Hobbies oder ggfs. anderen Spielen z. B. der Free to Play-Variante von HDRO.


----------



## Tschubai (16. Juni 2010)

*Dantevalerius du hast sowas von recht - zu 100%!*
nur leider schreibst du im falschen forum - das siehst du doch an den antworten. die wow-fans hier sind doch schon lange brain-afk und merken garnicht, das sie von blizzard verarscht werden um auch noch das letzte kleine geldstück rauszusaugen!
stimmt schon - warum sollten die verantwortlichen bei blizz irgendwas ändern, oder gar neue ideen oder innovationen bringen, oder auch nur entwickeln? kostet doch alles geld, welches man sich lieber mit dem immer selben scheiss in die eigene tasche stecken kann, da die wow-fangemeinde damit zufrieden ist, seit 5 jahren ohne große weiterentwicklung zu spielen. ach ich vergaß: es kommt ja immer nen neu eingefärbtes T-xyz-set raus mit 10 pünktchen mehr von irgendwas drauf. ach und vergessen darf man natürlich auch nicht den enormen "content" in form von sammelbaren pets/mounts/erfolgen usw.....
läuft doch auch so seit 5 jahren nach dem gleichen schema - bloß kein geld in entwicklung investieren, könnte ja die entwickler dran hindern, sich den zwölfendrölfzichsten ferrari zu kaufen......

aber wie gesagt: falsches forum - hier erntest du nur missverständnis...


----------



## BillyChapel (16. Juni 2010)

Hi,

1.) WoW gibt es deshalb, weil ein Wirtschaftsunternehmen Geld verdienen und ihren Aktionären eine Dividende ausschütten will. Dass WoW programmiert wurde, um irgendwelche Spieler zufriedenstellen zu wollen ist ein Märchen.

2.) Die Entwickler werden WoW so weiterentwickeln, wie sie das glauben zu müssen, damit der Spielerbestand nicht dezimiert wird. Ein Cashflow kann nur bei ausreichendem Spielinteresse erwartet werden, d.h. wenn für jeden "alten Hasen" der vom WoW-Zug abspringt (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) zwei neu Spieler zusteigen (ihr nennt sie Noobs, Boons oder sonst wie), dann ist die Marketingabteilung vom Entwickler zufrieden und braucht keine Programmierer und Leaddesigner entlassen.

3.) Der Inhalt von WoW ist so ziemlich piep schnurz egal. Classic Zeiten sind vorbei, BC ist Geschichte und Lich King wird's auch bald sein. Ergo: Neue Spieler, und auch viele alte, interessiert es einen feuchten Kehricht, wie das mal zu Classic- oder BC Zeiten war. Das Spiel muss sich flüssig Spielen lassen, auf all die Zeitfresser (time sink) verzichten und alles muss irgendwie gut erreichbar sein (Erfolge, Inis, Raids, Equipment).

4.) Die Entwickler haben erkannt, dass bei immer wiederkehrendem Spielprinzip (Questen: Töte x von y. Bringe x zu y! Inis: Gehe x-mal durch die Ini um y-Marken zu haben! Raids: Mach x-mal den Raid um eine y-prozentige Chance zu haben an ein Epicteil zu kommen) die Leute nur zu halten sind, bzw. neue dazukommen, wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad sinkt und der Aufwand gering gehalten wird.

5.) Blizzard orientiert sich an der Entwicklung in der Automobilindustrie: Wer kauft heute noch ein Auto ohne ABS, Airbag, Servolenkung, Katalysator etc. Könnt ja auch einer sagen "Ei was war das damals noch toll, als wir noch Bodybuilding brauchten um das Lenkrad drehen zu können! Heut bekommt man die Servolenkung nachgeschmissen". Ergo: Immer leichter, immer bequemer, immer besser!

6.) Der Höhepunkt von WoW ist vorüber. Als WoW herauskam war es wegen der Fülle, dem Zusammenspiel und Atmosphäre einmalig (und wurde zurecht zum Platzhirschen unter den Online Rollenspielen). Jetzt bröckelt der Putz, weil das Spiel eben nichts wirklich Neues bringt. Da kann man noch 10x neue Gebiete programmieren, noch mehr Erfolge hinzufügen, immer und immer wieder an den Talenten herumschrauben: Das Spielprinzip bleibt das gleiche. Irgendwie ist das nicht toll, wenn man mit Cata wieder anfängt mit Einkleiderei und dem Run nach epixx...Wieder 1000mal durch Inis, wieder 1000mal durch Raids, wieder Gold Farmen und wieder monatelang im BG Punkte/Ehre machen, damit man endlich die Ausrüstung hat, damit man im PvP ein bißerl die Chance hat, sich zu wehren. Ja...egal was die Entwickler so erfinden, am Spielprinzip ändert sich nichts. Ergo: RIP Classic und BC. Viva la Cata!

7.) Der Durchschnittsmensch im allgemeinen ist schon nicht ganz helle (Rauchen, Saufen, übermäßige Freizeitaktivitäten, übermäßige Berufsaktivitäten, Talkshows, Deutschland sucht den Superstar, falsche Parteien wählen...), der WoW-Spieler im besonderen zweimal nicht! Wie ein Esel, dem man eine Mohrrübe an einem Faden vor die Nase hält, läuft er dieser Mohrrübe hinterher und erreicht sie doch nicht! Die Entwickler haben ihren Spott auch im Spiel kundgemacht, in Nordend nämlich bei diesen Transportschildkröten. Bei denen baumelt auch so eine Lockfutter vor dern Nase herum...der eigentliche Grund warum sie sich bewegen. Wie bei den WoW-Spielern...denen hält man ein bisschen grafische Änderungen (neue Gebiete), andere Talentbäumchen und anders genannte Quests vor die Nase, damit sie "hinterherlaufen". Und für die ganz Dummen braucht man sich nichtmal anzustrengen, denn die rennen wenn's sein muss 100.000mal in einen Dungeon nur um an die nötige Anzahl von Punkte/Marken zu kommen. Ergo: Das Spiel ist nicht besser oder schlechter als der Intelligenzquotient seiner Spieler und wird für diese mundgerecht aufbereitet.

8.) Die ganze Diskussion erübrigt sich: Die Entwickler müssen machen, was die kaufmännische Abteilung von Activision vorgibt! Umsatz nämlich!

Gruß
Billy


----------



## benniboy (16. Juni 2010)

Tschubai schrieb:


> *Dantevalerius du hast sowas von recht - zu 100%!*
> nur leider schreibst du im falschen forum - das siehst du doch an den antworten. die wow-fans hier sind doch schon lange brain-afk und merken garnicht, das sie von blizzard verarscht werden um auch noch das letzte kleine geldstück rauszusaugen!
> stimmt schon - warum sollten die verantwortlichen bei blizz irgendwas ändern, oder gar neue ideen oder innovationen bringen, oder auch nur entwickeln? kostet doch alles geld, welches man sich lieber mit dem immer selben scheiss in die eigene tasche stecken kann, da die wow-fangemeinde damit zufrieden ist, seit 5 jahren ohne große weiterentwicklung zu spielen. ach ich vergaß: es kommt ja immer nen neu eingefärbtes T-xyz-set raus mit 10 pünktchen mehr von irgendwas drauf. ach und vergessen darf man natürlich auch nicht den enormen "content" in form von sammelbaren pets/mounts/erfolgen usw.....
> läuft doch auch so seit 5 jahren nach dem gleichen schema - bloß kein geld in entwicklung investieren, könnte ja die entwickler dran hindern, sich den zwölfendrölfzichsten ferrari zu kaufen......
> ...



Da hat ja jemand Ahnung vom Geschäfft.
Ohja WoW war ja damals so Innovativ xD Klar. Sicher das es WoW war was zu damals gespielt hast? Was würdest du dir denn von Blizzard wünschen? Ein Suchtgame wo damals von den Spielern verlangt wurde 6-12 Stunden am Stück zu spielen um etwas zu erreichen? Alter ich glaube du warst und bist immer noch Brainafk. Wenn du auch nur ein bisschen Ahnung von MMOs dann würdest du wissen das Blizzard das 4Fache mehr Geld an wie z.b ein HDRO in die Entwicklung von weiteren Spielinhalte gibt und das seit 5 Jahren.
Früher hattest du nicht viel Optionen zum Spielen sobald du 60 warst. Entweder du farmst täglich die gleichen Innis ab um an ein bisschen anständiges Equip zu kommen oder du gehst PvP wo ohne viel Zeit Nichts, absolut Nichts zu reißen war. Ich könnte jetzt noch ein parr Sachen von heute aufzählen aber das würde sich von deinem Beitrag abschweifen.

Und die Sache das man Blizzard möglichst viel Geld in den Rachen werfen soll ist wirklich ein echt Arme ausrede und taugt schon lange nicht mehr. Blizzard ist eine verdammte Firma. Und was macht eine Firma? Richtig. Geldverdienen und das möglichst viel. Nenn mir eine Firma, ein Konzern ect. die Sagen: "Hey machen wir 50% weniger Einnahmen dafür gehts aber unseren Kunden gut..." Aber man sieht es geht auch so 100% Einnahmen + zufriedene Kunden + Jährlich mehr Abbos. Und auf dich kleine Fische scheissen die. Die 0,1% Die ihr altes WoW vermissen juckt die nicht, denn von denen zockt auch nur ein Bruchteil nicht mehr. Also träum weiter du Freak. Aber das ist halt der Mensch. Er lernt erst Sachen zu lieben wenn sie Vergangenheit sind. Ob es jetzt nur bei Spielen ist oder im RL sei mal dahin gestellt aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## Nuhramon (16. Juni 2010)

Habe es mir nicht durch gelesen, aber:

Wenns dir nicht mehr gefällt, geh einfach, anstatt das Forum vollzuweinen


----------



## Braamséry (16. Juni 2010)

Deaded schrieb:


> Das Witzige ist ja das diese Dinge ja nicht völlig wegfallen, sondern nur in geänderter Form ins Spiel kommen.
> 
> Pfad der Titanen
> 
> ...



Weniger Individuell...

Schonmal aufgefallen, dass das Seit längerem so geht in WoW?

Die haben einfach keine Lust mehr. Sonst würden die sich noch Mühe geben. Guckt man sich aber 90% des derzeitig aktuellen Spiels an ist das nichts an richtig gutem drin wenn man den LK rausnimmt.



Phash schrieb:


> ich find wow gut, wegen vielen Punkten, die du angesprochen hast, lieber TE
> 
> es gibt 4 (ja, 4, nicht nur 3) Klassen die RICHTIG heilen können...
> 
> ...



Du verstehst die Leute nicht, die sowas immer anprangern. Mal garnicht.

Es geht mehr darum, dass jede Klasse alles zu können scheint.

Ich rolle mal die Klassen dafür zum Großteil auf:

Paladin: 
War nie ein guter DD und wurde mit der Zeit besser. Sicherlich keine schlechte Sache.
War schon zu BC der perfekte AoE Tank und ließ sich da nie die Aggro nehmen.
ALs Heal war er der Tankheiler Nr. 1

Druide:
Immer ein allrounder ohne Perfektheit.
Er konnte immer sehr gut Gruppe healen, dafür waren seine single heals dürftig.
Er konnte nur gut single-targets tanken. Aber AoE war sein Tod. Mehr als 2 Ziele bei gleichem EQ waren schwer.
Als DD konnte er sowohl als Katze, sowie als Eule einiges machen und für die Grp große Vorteile bringen.

Schami:
Durch Kettenheal ein sehr guter gruppenheiler. hat durch seine totems aber eine große bedeutung für die grp.

Priester:
Als Heiler immer am liebsten gesehen.
War nie schlecht als Gruppenheiler aber auch im Tankheal nicht zu verachten. So ein Mittelding eben.
Als DD war er nun nicht der Burner, man hat sie aber auch seltener als DD gesehen. Von daher kenn ich mich mit denen ent so gut aus.

Warri:
War, wie der priest beim heilen, immer der, der alles vereinte in einem guten gleichgewicht beim Tanken.
Als DD gab es, wenn blizzard es nicht verhauen hat, auch sehr gute Zeiten.

DK:
Konnte immer alles, mal durch nerfs weniger gut, aber es ging immer gut. Sowohl das dmg machen, alsauch das tanken.

Hexer:
Immer ein guter DD. 
Durch alle 3 Trees auch nie schlecht.

Hunter:
Genau wie der Hexer immer gut gewesen und brachte als SV auch immer nen guten vorteil. Den bringt er nun nurnoch sich selbst.

Assa:
Als Meele sau gut. Durch Blizzard manchmal extrem übermächtige 2 Tastenklasse bekannt.

Mage:
Durch ausnutzung der 3 Skilltrees gut in allen Bossfights zu gebrauchen.

Mittlerweile sind alle DDs gute AoE Künstler was früher eher für Mage und Hexer war.
Dazu gibt es Buffs wie SDK und InFight Buffs, die viele Klassen jez gemein haben.

Wenn man sich alles heute anguckt. Können viele Klassen das, was anderen zu BC nur möglich war. 
Classic war sehr individuell, aber BC war schon auf dem richtigen Weg.

Man musste, wie du sagst, nicht jede Klasse spielen damit man alles machen konnte. Jez muss man Pala oder Dudu spielen und vereint alle in sich. Als Pala oder Dudu ging nie alles. Das änderte sich jez.

Jeder Heiler kann grp heal machen aber auch tankheal. Der Dudu kann jez Tankheal machen und der pala grpheal.
Genauso kann jede Klasse single und jede AoE Tanken.

Es ist eifnach, dass jede klasse jeden Bereich abdeckt und nur durch Buffs unterschieden werden kann.

Und was ist das für ein Spiel?
Man kann eigentlich alle Klassen außer dem Dudu löschen.

Dann gibt man dem alle Skilltrees aller klassen und jeder kann alles machen. 
Der Dudu verint nämlich range-DD, Meele, heal und tank in sich.
Warum also andere Klassen designen? 
So wäre sogar das PvP wieder ausgeglichen.


----------



## tristan22 (16. Juni 2010)

Natürlich hat der TE recht.WOW wird der allgemeinheit angepasst...is auch nich weiter schlimm denn es ist und bleibt ein super....wenn nicht sogar das beste Spiel.Trotzdem hab ich vor ca 2 Wochen damit aufgehört und zock nu Aion,weil mir ebenfalls das Gefühl fehlt das mein Char einzigartig ist.Ich finde es besser wenn man sich schon für grünes oder blaues Gear anstrengen muss.Und das ist in WOW nicht mehr gegeben...ist zwar schade aber muss man so hinnehmen.
Also wem das neue Prinzip nicht gefällt der muss sich eben was anderes suchen....aber das is noch kein Grund gleich zu Flamen.


----------



## Threisch (16. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.
> 
> Meine Güter, wie nötig hat es die Menschheit, dass man sie beachtet XD






Wahrhaftig.. DU hast nichts verstanden




________________



Alle anderen.. Ihr habt recht. Der 1'000'000'000'000'000 Thread über dieses Thema, schon nur beim Titel wurde mir schlecht.


----------



## Ångela (16. Juni 2010)

Rehhaile schrieb:


> Ich kann den Beitrag des TE teiweise verstehen. Auch ich war wow-spieler der ersten Stunde, selbst in der Beta. Ich erinnere mich als die Beta geschlossen wurde, da standen hunderte Hordler vor den Toren Orgrimmars und beklatschten Blizzard für dieses geile Spiel. Man bekam richtig Gänsehaut. Als Student hatte ich dann ausreichend Zeit, ein Pro-Spielerleben in der kommenden Zeit zu leben. Ich war ich einer der erfolgreichsten Raidgilden auf meinem Server und allein der gildentag rufte schon ehrfurcht unter spielern beider Fraktionen hervor. Doch wenn ich überlege, wieviel Zeit man investieren musste. Wenn du nicht das Glück hattest in eine von den drei Raidgilden zu kommen, war es dir als normaler Spieler schier unmöglich den Endcontent des Spiels zu erleben.
> Mittlerweile habe ich Beruf und Verantwortung und nicht mal annähernd die Zeit, die ich damals ins Spiel investierte. Und ich bin Blizzard dankbar, das ich als Gelegenheitsspieler jetzt die Möglichkeit habe, in den vollen Genuß des Spieles zu kommen. Sicher sind ein paar Sachen, die mich im Vergleich zu früher stören, aber es sind wirklich viele neue Dinge, die das Spiel auch wesentlich verbessert haben.



Student ?

Bei solch einem Beitrag ?

Dann ist klar, warum Studiengebühren eingeführt wurden, denn solch einen Blödsinn muss man echt nicht mit Steuergeldern fördern.

Ja ja, früher war bei WoW alles besser, die gute, alte Zeit.

Weißte was früher wirklich besser war ?

LoD, oder noch früher, als nicht jeder Depp und jede Amöbe das Internet verpesten konnten, weil man noch was drauf haben musste, um überhaupt in selbiges hinein zu kommen.

Früher, bevor AOL es jedem Honk ermöglicht hat, quasi jedes öffentliche Forum mit Banalitäten zu bestücken und seine völlig unbedeutende Meinung ins Rampenlicht zu stellen.

Früher, als man sich in Foren in erster Linie mit gleichgesinnten "unterhalten", oder wenigstens über "interessante" Dinge gestritten hat.

Früher, als eine Installation von Windows 95 oder 3.1 noch Hirn vorausgesetzt hat, nicht wie heute, wo jeder Hirni vorgekaute Systeme beim Aldi um die Ecke kaufen kann.

Früher, als Apple noch wirklich APPLE gebaut hat und keine verkappten Windows-Maschinen.

Früher, als es fast egal gewesen ist, wie ein Spiel ausgesehen hat (z. B. Bards Tale) , Hauptsache der Inhalt war stimmig.

Früher, als man für eine Partie Command and Conquer mit Freunden das Netzwerk noch richtig einrichten musste, damit das Spielen überhaupt erst möglich war.


WoW war früher nicht besser, es war anders und ich weiß für mich noch sehr genau, warum ich erst mit BC richtig eingestiegen bin, denn mir war WoW davor zu langweilig und gerade dieses "Du kommst hier nicht rein"-Gehabe einiger Gilden und Spieler ging mir so dermaßen auf den Sack, dass ich keinen Bock mehr hatte weiter zu spielen.


----------



## RedShirt (16. Juni 2010)

> Und was ist das für ein Spiel?
> Man kann eigentlich alle Klassen außer dem Dudu löschen.



<3 solche Posts.

Teil mal n Holy Priester bitte zur MT Heilung ein, und einen Pala für Raidheal. Das wird ne Fetzengaudi, wenn die alle nur auf den Targets bleiben.
Mal sehn was der Boss von der Gruppe looten kann.

Find solche Posts lustig. Spielt man eine Klasse, weil sie einem anhand der Mechanik (!) Spaß macht, oder weil man der Typ "Tank" oder der Typ "Range-DD" ist?

Also ich bin weder noch, und spiele jede Klasse gern weil sie immer anders ist. Anders funktioniert. Hat der Dudu Tank Hände wieder Pala? Kann er so buffen? Nein. 
Aber ich muß meine Weihe setzen, der Dudu kann beim swipen noch umherhüpfen (das mag ich am Dudu-in-Massen-tanken) und hat trotzdem alle am Riemen.

Ich finds gut, daß nominell (!) alle Klassen tanken (z.B.) können. Ich hab auch keine Lust auf "was? Du bist xzy? Also DD...".

Wer mag, kann alles außer seinen DuDu löschen, kein Ding. Weniger Konkurrenz bei AK.



> Früher, als man für eine Partie Command and Conquer mit Freunden das Netzwerk noch richtig einrichten musste, damit das Spielen überhaupt erst möglich war.



Oh Gott.... LAN Party '98 oder wann das war. Mit den leckeren Endstücken am LAN... ohne Switche, nur an einem "langen Kabel"... und dann Windows so einstellen, daß jeder konnte...
ich glaub 3-4h überhaupt das machen, bevor gezockt werden konnte...

Erinnere mich bloß nicht... O.o


----------



## Rehhaile (16. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Student ?
> 
> Bei solch einem Beitrag ?
> 
> ...



öhm, hast du mehr als den ersten Satz von meinem "banalen Beitrag" gelesen? Oder wolltest du den Kern meiner genialen Aussage nur noch einmal expliziter hervorstreichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vindexa (16. Juni 2010)

Noch ein "WoW-ist-tot-Heuler"...
Komisch, dass das seit Jahremn gepriesen wird und WoW immer noch ziemlich lebendig ist. Mir machts Spaß. Wenns dir keinen mehr macht hör auf!


----------



## Nikoho (16. Juni 2010)

Es stimmt schon das Wow zu einem casuel Spiel wird. Das wurde aber auch von einem Großteil der Comy. verlangt (Um Flame zu verhindern^^: Eines führt zum anderm). 
Frühers war er anders und heute ist es neu...was ist daran falsch? Achja und bitte flammmmmmmmmt die Leute hier nicht so zu nur weil sie ihrer Meinung kundtun.
Ich teile deine Meinung aber dem Großteil der Community wird das nicht daugen^^. Man kann seine Meinung niemanden aufzwängen und von ihm erwarten das er sie versteht.

Achja bevor Ichs vergesse, bitte!!!111!!1 prangert niemanden an nur weil er Rechtschreibfehler oder eine nicht so ausgeprägte Rhetorik hat^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist das Internet und keine Schulaufgabe. 

(büdde kein Flame von selbst ernannten Foren Akademikern, im Netz sollten man schreiben können wie man will.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Smiley muss sein aus verschiedenen Gründen^^


----------



## SchurxoxD (16. Juni 2010)

Zaryul schrieb:


> Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen.



Also ich muss ja sagen...das hört sich ein bisschen suchtilike an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekrit (16. Juni 2010)

Erstmal: Gut geschrieben. Hört sich wenigstens nicht wie ein abgedroschener 12 jährigen Roman an.



ALLES, aber auch wirklich ALLES was der Poster hier geschrieben hat ist meiner meinung nach zu 100% richtig. Ich bin mir sicher dass mich die meisten jetzt schief ansehen und mich für blöd halten, aber es ist so!
Ich spiele auch seit dem realease von WoW, und damals wars wirklich um einiges besser. Man hatte zwar viel weniger möglichkeiten, aber die Schwierigkeit an allem, und das Erfolgserlebnis das man am Ende dann hatte spornte einen an. Viel mehr als ob man jetzt auf einen Schlag full T9 bekommt und n1 im DMG ist. 

Viele die erst ab BC oder WOTLK kamen werden das nich verstehen, und das ist mit sicherheit auch der Grund warum sich die meisten so aufregen.


----------



## Ghazemeister (16. Juni 2010)

Wozu machst du dir überhaupt die mühe das alles zu schreiben. Allein nach dem ersten Satz: "Das ist kein mimi Thread" hören 70% der Leute auf zu lesen...
Sorry aber wenn der Großteil der Leute mit WoW derzeitig zufrieden ist interessiert deine Meinung einfach keinen.


----------



## martog (16. Juni 2010)

Ich finde er hat zum Teil recht. Es gibt Sachen die damals besser waren und es gibt Sachen die heute besser sind.
Früher hatten die Inis schöne Vorquests, auch wenn sie zum teil ein wenig eintönig waren, so war das System doch allemal besser als heute wo jeder der 80 geworden ist zum Händler gehen kann sich einkleidet und denn gleich in die höchste Raid ini stürmen kann. Da kommen denn so geile Sachen von Tanks, in ICC, wie: Ich kenn die Ini bis zum 4. Boss. Erste Ecke der Raid liegt am Boden. Der Tank kennt sich aus man merkt es, nur von Aggro halten noch nie was gehört. Die Threads zu diesem Zustand gibt es massenweise und dort sind viele die in solchen Threads wie diesem hier mimimi schreien, selber mimimi machen.


Aber eines stimmt auf keinen Fall ohne entsprechendes Equip war man in Classic ebenso erschossen wie heute.
Damals jukte es die meisten aber nicht wie weit voran der Endcontent ist weil man obwohl es Naxx gab seinen eigenen Content machen konnte.
Heutzutage ist es doch so das wenn man nicht die Klamotten hat um ICC gehen zu können und am besten soll man die Bosse schon vorher in und auswendig kennen, auch wenn man gerade das erste mal rein geht.
Naxx, Ulduar sind tot obwohl das nächste Addon noch Monate entfernt ist. Jeder soll sich am besten gleich per Marken das beste Equip ranholen.
Vorquests abgeschafft, Ruffstufe für die Hero Inis, was wie ich finde eine der besten Sachen in BC war: abgeschafft.
Da lernten die Leute die Inis erst mal auf normal kennen und danach erst sind sie reingekommen. Das hat viele wipes in den Heros erspart.
Es gibt aber auch vieles was besser wurde: 
Mehr und insgesamt günstigere Bankfächer.
Weniger Markenfarmen a la Argentumkreuzzug, Zul Gurub Ruf
Marken zum Teil raus aus den Taschen. Schneller viel Gold bekommen. Gildenbankfächer.
Negativ ist das viele Bosskämpfe eintönig wurden. Tanks ran, DD sobald Tank Aggro hat, Full Damage machen. Im schattenlabyrinth hat die Schurken , gestunt , Magier gesheept und Hexer gefeart. Wo kann man sich heute denn noch so austoben? Mir fällt da nichts ein.
Negativ das PVP Änderungen sich auf den PVE Teil auswirken. Negativ auch das Änderungen im Kampfsystem der "grossen" sich auf die kleinen lvl auch auswirken. (Anzahl der möglichen Mana und Heiltränke welche man im Kampf zu sich nehmen kann) Vor allen da die Kämpfe nicht darauf ausgelegt sind.

Und das es damals angeblich alles besser war ist doch klar. Später sieht man immer alles durch die Rosarote Brille. Und wer einmal das Spiel kennen gelernt hat, der kann halt einfach nicht mehr dieses aha Gefühl so haben, weil es ist ja alles halt schon bekannt. Ich habe Januar 2006 mit WOW begonnen, habe MC und BWL damals erlebt, ZG durch gezockt und kann nur eines sagen BC fand ich schöner auch wenn ich doof fand das viele Mobs aus Classic nur recycelt wurden.

Cu


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Juni 2010)

Hab nach nem 1/5 aufgehört, denn
MIMIMI Ausser Zwergen soll keiner Priester spielen sonst ist WoW schelcht, Mimimi nur Krieger sollen tanken, da kam mir schon die Galle.
Wenn WoW RIP ist hör auf zu spielen oder verpiss dich aus selbigen Foren aber es juckt keienn deinen noch so intelligenten Beitrag zu lesen, weil es ihn in fast 100% selber From schon Fast 100000 mal gab
Wenn du's nicht packst mit nem Spiel aufzuhören und stattdessen in Foren rumheulen musst, frag ich mich ob du überhaupt ein Leben ausserhalb WoW hast,


Obwohl: ich wäre auch traurig wenn das einzige was ich in meinem Leben habe, meiner Meinung nach tot ist oO.


----------



## pirmin93 (16. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal selbst noch 'ne Frage, nachdem ich doch wieder über die PvP Balancing-auswirkungen aufs PvE denken musste.
Was spricht eigentlich gegenein System, bei dem man zwischen der Klasse mit PvP-Balancing und der Klasse mit PvE Balancing wechseln kann?
Dies könnte man z.b. beim Lehrer tun oder sonstwo.
PvP kann man nur betreten wenn man PvP balancing aktiv hat, Raids nur mit PvE Balancing.
Spieler können selbst entscheiden ob sie mit aktiviertem PvE Balancing von Spielern mit PvP balancing angegriffen werde können.
So würde endlich das Gewhine von vielen aufhören.


----------



## Þ¥±®N (16. Juni 2010)

Lasst mich in meinem Gedankengang irren, aber ich empfinde es als sehr extrem, um nicht zu sagen krankhaft, wenn ein Spiel jemanden dazu bringt, einen solchen Text zu schreiben, der schon ansatzweise depressive Züge in sich aufweist. Man könnte fast sagen, das hier für jemanden eine Welt zu zerbrechen droht, wegen einem Spiel. 
Früher hätte man gesagt: "Das Spiel gefällt mir nicht mehr, also spiele ich ein anderes", aber diese Alternative scheint es hier nicht zu geben. 
Man könnte denken, WoW sei kein Spiel sondern eine Lebenseinstellung und bald wird Blizzard auf Schmerzensgeld verklagt... Und dabei find alles mit einem kleinen Nachtelf Hunter an.


----------



## Der Frühauf (16. Juni 2010)

also ich hab jetzt auch aufgehört. zwar ist wow immernoch ein gutes spiel aber das eigentliche problem (meiner meinung nach) ist dass die atmosphäre einfach die letzten jahre gelitten hat. und es wird zu leicht. jäger brauchen bald keine munition mehr? klar wirds leichter dadurch und man spart sich die rennerei zum händler aber wo ist das noch authentisch? jäger brauchen nunmal muni. die ganzen klassen quests sind ja auch schon seit langem weg, und gerade das war mal was intressantes. die quest für die wassergestalt des druiden ging vllt vielen auf den nerv, aber es passte ins spiel und passte auch perfekt zur klasse. oder dass der jäger erst sein tier zähmen musste um es "zu lernen". mount mit lvl 20 ist nichts besonderes mehr wie damals mit lvl 40. wo soll das hinführen? dass am ende alle nurnoch in den städten stehen und sich garnet mehr bewegen nur warten dass der dungeon oder raid finder ne grp findet und dich direkt hinportet?

aber das schlimmste ist eigentlich: es gibt keine "echten helden" mehr in wow. ich hatte nie die dicken t-sets damals gehabt und stand auch nicht jede woche in mc. aber es war cool die ganzen pros zu begucken und zu bestaunen mit ihren geilen sachen. jetzt hab ich zwar auch am ende von wotlk high end equip gehabt aber es fühlte sich nicht mehr "heldenhaft" an wenn ihr versteht was ich meine, weil es jeder hat.

mfg


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2010)

geh auf nen classic privatrealm bye bye


----------



## retschi (16. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...




wäähh...spätestens ab den letzten satz wusste ich dass er nur gejammere wird.
bitte kündige deinen account es hält dich keiner auf und geh fußball gucken oda geh raus ...was weiß ich.
aba nerv hier nd rum
man wie mich diese heul treds grantik machen...


----------



## simplename (16. Juni 2010)

"P.S.: Falls du dich auf die Suche begeben solltest kann ich dir Aion empfehlen. Grafik top mit pve und pvp content und nettem crafting und paar netten zusaetzlichen features. Informiere dich einfach mal bei Interesse. Fuer mich hat es sich gelohnt "

jaaaaa aion grinden wien hirnloser asiate ....kleine frage wo hast du pve content gesehen ??? 


"Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen."

....find es auch saulustig das irgendwelche vollhonks überhaupt ins forum gucken bzw reinschreiben das denen sowas total scheissegal ist was andere leute denken,schreiben oder sonst wie sich mitteilen. sicherlich gibs etliche threads für....aber müsst ihr immer eure scheissegal laune überall hinkotzen ?? wenn ihr langeweile habt oder zuviel monitorbräune habt spielt mit puppen oder mit dem dicken zeh....oder geht mal euer hirn lüften draußen...echt jetzt.


back to topic:

sicherlich hast du in einigen punkten recht . aber du kannst entwicklung nicht mit einer erfindung vergleichen ...vieles ist besser geworden vieles aber auch nicht......es ist wie einer schon gesagt hat: " man kann es allen nicht recht machen" und daran ist nicht nur die community schuld....auch seitens blizzard ....bei einigen sachen hätten sie konsequent "nein" sagen sollen...aber naja geld regiert die welt was soll man dazu noch sagen ^^

ich warte auch noch das blizz nen alten classic server hinstellt dann wäre ich mitunter der erste der sagt auf wiedersehen... auch weil ich die classics leider nie miterlebt habe.

und wer jetzt sagt da wird einem schnell langweilig......ich habs mir ausgesucht oder?


----------



## cHAOSTANK (16. Juni 2010)

wow starb mit dem addon Gearscore meine meinung kaum jmd weiß auf meinem server mehr skill zu schätzen weil sies nicht mehr kennen >.<


----------



## Der Frühauf (16. Juni 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> wow starb mit dem addon Gearscore meine meinung kaum jmd weiß auf meinem server mehr skill zu schätzen weil sies nicht mehr kennen >.<



/sign!

achja: ich seh hier eigentlich keinen flame thread die einzigen die hier flamen sind die ganzen blizzard fanboys die wahrscheinlich vanilla nich miterlebt haben tzz

wenn ihr das hier nen whine und flame thread nennt.... das hier issn whine und flame thread ----> http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=2252196041&postId=22518236777


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (16. Juni 2010)

retschi schrieb:


> wäähh...spätestens ab den letzten satz wusste ich dass er nur gejammere wird.
> bitte kündige deinen account es hält dich keiner auf und geh fußball gucken oda geh raus ...was weiß ich.
> aba nerv hier nd rum
> man wie mich diese heul treds grantik machen...



Wenn du es erst später gemerkt hättest... das wäre... interessant D:

Meiner meinung nach macht WOW immer noch Spass! 

Wir haben unsere eigene Gilde gegründet mit der es immer weiter bergauf geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird sich auch mit Cata net ändern... Und an alle Gearscore flamer: sucht euch doch ne gilde? Was spricht dagegen?
Wir Raiden 2 Tage die Woche und ham LK down... Keine Zeit ist also kein Argument meiner meinung nach


----------



## Der Frühauf (16. Juni 2010)

joa ich war ja auch in ner gilde mit gutem fortschritt aber was bringt einem LK down wenns eh jeder hat. erfolgserlebnis = nul
wie gesagt: wow immer noch sehr gutes game aber es fehlt die jagt nach großen erfolgen und herausforderungen. und jetz kommt mir net an mit "es gibt doch hardmodes" toll da kaut man dann trotzdem das gleiche durch was man ja schon normal gesehn hat und die items sehn auch noch identisch aus. was bringts einem? mal wieder nix


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. Juni 2010)

cHAOSTANK schrieb:


> wow starb mit dem addon Gearscore meine meinung kaum jmd weiß auf meinem server mehr skill zu schätzen weil sies nicht mehr kennen >.<



wow ist schon sooooo oft gestorben ... 

es ist zu vanilla zeiten gestorben weil es für viele zu schwer war
es ist zu bc zeiten gestorben weil es dann plötzlich einfacher war
es ist zu wotlk zeiten sogar mehrmals gestorben : olol low content, dps, t9 für marken, dungeonbrowser, community, gearscore....
mit cataclysm wird es auch mindestens 10 mal sterben ....


----------



## Avolus (16. Juni 2010)

Mir fällt dazu der Vergleich zu einem marode-werdendem Staatssystem ein, welches nachwievor aufrecht erhalten wird, obwohl es schon längst der Entwicklung der Welt hinterherhinkt.
WoW muss sich seinen aktuellen Spielern anpassen und kann nicht auf diejenigen achten, die schon lange dieses Spiel spielen und meinen, dass es früher besser war und vllt geil wäre, wenn es wieder so wäre.
Es geht hierbei um Absatz und Umsatz, also um den finanziellen Aspekt.
Aber das ist immernoch besser, als eine geniale MMORPG-Idee auf kostenlosen Servern auf einem alten Stand vergammeln zu lassen.
WoW wird immer schön weitergestrickt und das Spiel passt sich den Spielern an, welche nicht den Aufwand an Zeit in ein Hobby stecken können, um monatelang auf ein Equip-Teil zu farmen.

Das Spiel muss an den Mann gebracht werden und sich gleichzeitig seine alten Spieler erhalten.


----------



## ScHneEroSe (16. Juni 2010)

bei den rip wow threads kommen irgendwie immer alle experten aus ihren löchern gekrochen und müssen ihr geblubber ablassen. und natürlich haben alle recht... so natürlich auch ich:

Objektiv betrachtet ist wow unstreitbar besser geworden. Subjektiv muss das jeder für sich selber wissen.
Wer ersthaft glaubt die jetzige situation wäre eine andere wenn das Spiel noch immer mit Classic oder BC gameplay laufen würde ist entweder sehr naiv oder einfach dumm. Das ist keine Frage von individualisierung schwierigkeit oder content.
das spiel gibt es mittlerweile blos über ein halbes jahrzehnt... bei nicht wenigen hier ist das wahrscheinlich ein drittel des lebens.^^ interessen und prioritäten ändern sich. jahrelang jede woche 4 abende raiden wird selbst dem härtesten nerd irgendwann langweilig.

klar wird wow in einigen jahren aussterben. vielleicht 2 oder 5, vielleicht sogar erst in  10 oder mehr jahren. (hängt wohl von der entwicklung im spielebereich in den nächsten jahren ab) normal, ist bisher noch jedem (computer)spiel so ergangen... und kommt jetzt bitte nich mit daoc, das ist auch schon lange tod.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> mit cataclysm wird es auch mindestens 10 mal sterben ....



Ich sehs schon vor mir:
Die alte Welt hat sich verändert->wow ist tot


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (16. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.



genau hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.
welcher klasse würdest du btw unterstellen nicht heilen zu können? Priester, Dudu, Pala oder Shamy?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Juni 2010)

Spankyhamthrall schrieb:


> genau hier hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.
> welcher klasse würdest du btw unterstellen nicht heilen zu können? Priester, Dudu, Pala oder Shamy?


Darauf muss man nicht ewig rumreiten. Das zum 6. (?) mal zu erwähnen ist noch lächerlicher als die Aussage an sich!


----------



## Manotis (17. Juni 2010)

> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...


/sign


> Genau das ist es aber


/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neikon (17. Juni 2010)

ich liebe die wow community.... echt lustig was ihr so alle schreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... weiter machen ...


----------



## Littletall (17. Juni 2010)

Der schrieb:


> joa ich war ja auch in ner gilde mit gutem fortschritt aber was bringt einem LK down wenns eh jeder hat. erfolgserlebnis = nul



Hm..ich finde kein bisschen, dass Raids eine Art Wettrennen oder Vergleiche mit anderen sind oder dass man mit dem Königsmorder-Titel posen soll.

Raids finde ich so toll, weil man ein Erfolgserlebnis in einer Gemeinschaft haben kann.

Das ist übrigens auch der Grund, warum ich Random Raids vehement ablehne, die sind mal total herzlos.


----------



## Boccanegra (17. Juni 2010)

ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Objektiv betrachtet ist wow unstreitbar besser geworden.


Das ist ein Werturteil. Objektiv betrachtet, sind Werturteile niemals objektiv, sondern stets subjektiv.




ScHneEroSe schrieb:


> Subjektiv muss das jeder für sich selber wissen.


Der Teil ist richtig. Objektiv kann man es nicht beurteilen, subjektiv - im Sinne von: mir gefällt, was mir gefällt - schon.


----------



## MediesTsu (17. Juni 2010)

Gwesine schrieb:


> An diese ganzen "Mimimimi, ich kann das aber nichtmehr hören" Schreier :
> 
> Als WoW damals begonnen hat war von EUCH sicherlich NIEMAND dabei. Ansonsten würdet ihr euer Geschreie weit eindämmen oder wärd gar der gleichen Meinung. *Aber was will man von leuten erwarten die erst mit BC oder WotlK eingestiegen sind. *Da muss der neid rüber gebracht werden weil man ja Classic nicht gespielt hat und nicht mitreden kann. Also mal schnell alle Beiträge in diese Rchtung flamen!
> Armes Gesindel
> Ach, euer "Ich hab aber Classic gespielt" könnt ihr euch sparen. Glaubt euch eh keiner




Sind wir deswegen jetzt schlechtere Menschen oO?? Oder dümmere?


BTT:

Also ich finde den text gut geschrieben und kann ihn (zum Teil) auch anchvollziehen obwohl cih erst mit WotLK angefangen hab (uuuh wie konnte ich nur) aber leider habe ich das Spiel vorher nicht für mich entdeckt, das kann passieren xD

Allerdings ist mein Mann seit der Beta dabei nd erzählt mir oft von den MC, naxx classic und auch den Kara Raids und ich stelle mir die Athmosphäre die damals herrschte wirklich gut vor, es war halt etwas neues und besonderes, doch als ich anfing war das für mich auch was neues und besonderes, ich bin in Schweißbächen ausgebrochen und war aufgeregt als ich das erste mal Naxx 10er reloaded mitdurfte, das war toll. Und ich denke solche Erfahrungen wird es auch so immer wieder geben ich bin da recht optimistisch ^^

Mfg, Tsu


----------



## Kankru (17. Juni 2010)

> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.


Hallo!


> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.


Irgendwie aber doch^^


> Dies ist ein simpler Versuch,anhand von einigen Entwicklungen in World of Warcraft zu verstehen,warum dieses Spiel zur Zeit so sehr unter Reizverlust leidet..Zumindest für die Leute,die wie ich seit Anfang an dabei sind/waren.


Dem kann ich aber zustimmen!


> Buffed war nun also in Irvine.Hat Fragen gestellt.Userfragen.Angeblich.
> Nun gut,es sei mal dahingestellt,welche der Fragen von Buffed wirklich von Usern stammten und welche man bewusst weggelassen hat,um der Werbung für Cataclysm keinen Umbruch zu bescheren.
> Fakt ist,das WoW eine Lange Reise hinter sich hat.Es brachte zu der damaligen Zeit einen enormen Schwung in die Online Spiele Community.WoW machte das Onlinegaming quasi über Nacht "salonfähig".^^


Was auch gut so ist und ich denke schon, dass die Fragen der Community waren!



> Was viele Leute aber im Laufe der Zeit forderten,war,mehr Personalisierung,mehr Individualität in/an Ihrem Charakter.Ich erinnere mich gerne an die (nicht immer,aber im Nachhinein guten) alten Zeiten.


Oh ja *träum*



> Mein erster Char war ein Nachtelf Jäger.Alles war so neu und spannend.Es gab wirklich sowas wie das Gefühl,du bist etwas besonderes in einer besonderen Welt.Ich spielte schon Warcraft 2 und 3 und endlich konnte man dieses Fantasy- Unversum aus der Sicht ihrer Protagonisten erleben.Ehrlich,es war ein tolles Gefühl.
> 
> Wer von den " alten Hasen" erinnert sich nicht gerne daran.....an solch interesannte Dinge wie zum Beispiel Zwergen Priester.Nur sie hatten die Möglichkeit,jemanden gegen Fear immun zu machen.
> Als Gegenzug dazu hatten die Hordenspieler mit dem Schamanen die Möglichkeit,durch ein besonderes Totem einen ähnlichen,wenn auch eher schwächeren Zauber zu nutzen,der dafür aber einen Flächenschaden besass.(Totem des Erdstosses)
> ...


Dem stimme ich auch zu!



> Schauen wir doch mal,was aus einigen Dingen und Klassen geworden ist.
> 
> Es gibt derzeit 4 Klassen,die tanken können.
> Es gibt derzeit 3 Klassen die heilen können.
> Und fast jede dieser Klassen kann auch noch Tanken,und damage machen und und und.....


Jo, leider sehe ich auch so, die Klassen ähneln sich immer mehr und die individuelle Spielweise geht immer mehr flöten!



> Die Leuten schrieen früher nach mehr auswahl.Nach mehr heilerklassen,nach mehr Tankklassen.Bzw das all denjenigen,die einen Talentbaum haben,der Tanken oder heilen vorsieht,auch dieselben Chanchen gegeben werden,alles aus ihrem Charakter herauszuholen.Bzw stellte Blizzard es so hin,das sie vermeiden wollten,das zu bestimmten Raids oder Bossen immer nur eine bestimmte Rasse/Klasse aufgrund ihrer EINEN besonderheit mitgenommen wird.


Was ich sehr schade finde, genau aus diesen Grund hatte ich 3 Tanks, Dudu, Warri und Pala, jeden wg seiner Vorzüge!



> Im Grunde wollten viele die Eier legende wollmilchsau,eine KLasse die alles kann und darf,damit man auch ja immer überall hinkann und nicht ausgegrenzt wird.
> ABer verdammt,wo kämen wir denn hin,wenn in einer funktionierenden GEsellschaft alle das gleiche könnten?Wenn jeder gleich ist,wenn alle die selben Sachen Tragen,wenn jeder zu faul wäre,sich für etwas das er wirklich haben will und das er mit Stolz trägt,Zeit zu investieren???


Wird aber so kommen, dann gibt es nur noch Melee, Range, Tank und Heal, alle werden so ziemlich die gleichen Stuns, CCs etc haben, keine Vorteile mehr aus einzelnen Klassen!


> Zu World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich King bzw. World of Warcraft Cataclysm.
> 
> Null Eigenständigkeit,null Individualität.Alles wird gleich,alles wird einfacher.Bedeutet einfacher gleich Charakterlosigkeit im Sinne von "Es ist egal welche Klasse du spielst,dank unserer tollen Spieledesigner ist es Dir möglich,alles zu erleben,weil jeder das gleiche Potenzial hat."" Letztendlich unterscheidet dich nur Dein linkes Nasenloch von den anderen,da haben wir Dir die Freiheit gegeben,deinen Charakter zu personalisieren.^^"


!!!

_________(Ab hier gehen keine Quotes mehr -.-)_____________________
_
Mit dem Pfad der Titanen stellte Blizzard ein von vielen Spielern besonders seit der EInführung von Wrath of the Lich King und dem Tier 9 Set Einheitsbrei gewünschtes Feature vor,das sich letztendlich als Luftblase entpuppte,die schnell wieder zerplatzt ist.Ich bin der Meinung,Mr.Kotick und Co haben da ihre Finger im Spiel.
_*War mir ehr Wurst, nur schade, dass Archäologie dadurch zum Funberuf wird...*

_Weil Individualisierung bedeutet Balancing...und Balancing bedeutet Arbeit.Und Arbeit bedeutet Geld zu investieren....also warum machen wir uns es nicht einfacher,sparen uns den ganzen Mist mit der Personalisierung unserer Charaktere und machen alles gleicher und gleicher?_
*Lieber nicht zu laut sagen, bzw zu groß schreiben^^*

_Es heisst " Never change a working system"._
*Es heisst: "Never change a running system!"

*_Damals,als es im World-Chat von WoW-Classic nur ein Makro gab,das immer und immer wider gepostet wurde.... "... LFG Scholo,Strath,UBRS,LBRS..." schrieen die Leute nach Innovation,nach etwas neuem,nach dem selben Gefühl,als sie damals mit ihrem Charakter anfingen zu spielen.Ich zumindest war damals stolz,ein KOMPLETTES Tier 0 Set zu besitzen.Und es gab auch keine Anforderungen wie Gearscore oder Equipcheck oder ähnliches.Damals war es noch was besonderes,Blau zu tragen.Und noch etwas schöneres.lila anzuhaben._
*Und das nervt mich am meisten, Epic ist kein Epic mehr!*

_Heutzutage ist das besondere verkommen,es hat vollends an Bedeutung verloren.
Was hätten die leute mit den heutigen Anforderungen wohl damals gesagt,wenn man komplett in Blau nach einem Molten Core Raid gefragt hätten? Nach heutigem Standard wäre wahrscheinlich sowas gekommen wie " LOL,ROFL,L2P,Noob,Boon,Gimp..." etc.Aber so war es damals nicht. _
*Gabs damals aber auch, nur da haben sich die Leute benommen, dort wo 40er gelaufen sind, dort war Disziplin, man wollte ja nicht seinen heiß begehrten Platz im Raid verlieren!*

_Der Satz "Bring the PLayer,not the Class" ist/war ein zweischneidiges Schwert,mit dem sich Blizzard und die Community selbst geschnitten haben.
Zum einen die,die nach alles in allem gebettelt haben und zum anderen Blizzard,weil sie in ihrer Geldgier und aus Angst vor dem Verlust von Kunden auf ebendsolche gehört haben._
*Blizz gibt zu oft nach!*

_Ich will nicht sagen,das ich Blizzard nicht irgendwie verstehen kann.Ich meine,wenn man zum Beispiel einen Laden hat,der gewisse Waren führt...der Ladenbesitzer aber merkt,das seine kunden eher an anderen Waren interesse haben als an den von ihm angebotenen,dann wird er sich auch überlegen,wie er es seinen Kunden recht machen und so zu mehr Umsatz kommen kann.In dém er vor allem sein Sortiment den Wünschen des Kunden anpasst und ihm das bietet was er haben will und kaufen wird.Doch was ist,wenn der Markt gesättigt und sein Angebot wieder mal nicht dem gewünschtem Standard Entspricht?Er wird sich wieder anpassen,solange der Kunde ihn am Leben halten muss.Denn der Kunde ist schliesslich König.^^
Nun das hat Blizzard leider falsch gemacht.Ich bin kein Wirtschaftsexperte,aber wenn die Analysierer in Irvine derart falsch gelegen haben in ihren Brainstorming-Sessions,dann sollte man die Notbremse ziehen.Klar kann man es niemals ALLEN rechtmachen._
*Und da ist das Problem, ein kleiner Teil geht, ein großer Teil kommt, mehr Umsatz, das zählt für jede Firma, die Philosophie Blizzards spiegelt sich erst in D3 wieder, da geht all ihre Energie rein, alle Innovationen!
Sooooooo lange wirds WoW nicht mehr geben, für mich ist auch bald schluss, Pause bis Cata, dann dieses spielen, dann Ende, meine private Prognose für mich selbst!
Außerdem wird Blizz früher oder später ein neues MMO vorstellen und damit passiert das gleiche wie mit WoW, erst so dann so, die einen findens Sch*** die andern stark, Geschmackssache halt!
*
_Die Spieler wollten das was sie jetzt haben.Und dennoch machen sie den Entwicklern Vorwürfe,warum alles nun so ist wie es ist.Getreu dem Satz " Es liegt in Eurer Natur,euch selbst zu zerstören" (Na,woher stamt der wohl ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ),wird die Gier und der Reiz nach mehr immer wieder dafür sorgen,das sich die Spieler und die Entwickler eines Spieles wie WOW gegenseitig kaputtmachen.Manchmal sollte man auch konsequent sein,und vieleicht nicht auf das Konto und die Meinung der Spieler hören.Zumindest nicht immer._
*Wie gesagt, Blizz will Geld machen, so gehts halt!*

_In einem Userkommentar zur Buffed.de Cataclysm Irvine/Blizzard Reise stand ein wahrer Satz.
Ich will ihn hier nicht zitieren,aber es ging darum,das man net soviel essen kann wie man kotzen möchte.^^
Mit World of Warcraft : Cataclysm wird nichts anders,alles bleibt beim alten.Zumindest was das eigentliche System angeht.Ich denke, die leute wollen Innovationen,die derart einschneidend wären,das es quasi gleich ein komplett neues Spiel sein müsste,damit man wieder diesen AHA Effekt hat.Aber Cataclysm ist nur eine Erweiterung,kein Neuanfang.Und ein Kratzer hier,ein neu gestalteter Stein dort machen noch keine Revolution aus._
*Naja, die Welt wird sehr stark verändert und von allen Welten (Kalimdor, Scherbe und Nordend) hat mir das gute alte Kalimdor am besten gefallen!*

_Solange die Leute nicht merken,das sie mit jedem Addon letzendlich immer wieder das alte nur mit neuem Farbton erhalten,solange wird Blizzard auch diese bequeme Schiene weiterfahren.Weil warum etwas ändern,das sich im Grunde genommen zum selbstläufer entwickelt hat?
Selbst all jene,die jetzt Beschwerden an den Tag legen,werden schon allein aus Neugier,aus einer Hoffnung heraus,die wahrscheinlich knapp 40 € für diese Erweiterung hinblättern.Man könnte jetzt psychologisch werden,aber soweit wollen wir es hier nicht treiben._
*Das was Blizzard da macht ist harte Arbeit mit liebe zum Detail! Wenn man Blizz viel vorwerfen kann, dann aber nicht, dass sie im Design der Welt schlampen.
Blizzard hat 3 tolle Welten geschaffen, Kalimdor mit allem was die Erde zu bieten hat (Wüste, Dschungel, Strände usw.), Die Scherbenwelt war was neues, auch einfach nur geil und Nordend ist auch sehr malerisch gestalten!
*

_Für mich waren es dennoch 5 nette Jahre,auch wenn man letztendlich mit ansehen musste,wie ein geliebtes Hobby sich selbst durch ihre Macher UND Nutzer zugrunde getrieben hat.
Ich spiele seit etwa 2 monaten nicht mehr aktiv WoW,auch kein anderes MMORPG,da mir dazu die Zeit zu schade ist derweil.Und ab und an schaut man mal bei Buffed.de rein,schaut was sich so tut,wie es weiter geht...
Ich beneide jeden,der wie ich damals,neu in diesem Fantasyuniversum ist und diese Entwicklung nicht mit machen musste.[/QUOTE]_
*Sehe ich auch anders, ich fand es schön mit Barlow und Allimania in WoW aufzuwachsen und Klischees und Witze (die heute nicht mehr wahr sind) erleben zu dürfen!
Danke dafür Blizz!*

_So long,es war klasse,zu denen zu gehören,die WoW von Geburt an erleben durften,mit all seinen Höhen und Tiefen...
Allen,die weiterhin ihre Zeit in diesem immer noch ganz gutem Spiel verbringen,wünsche ich den Spass,der mir leider vergagangen ist. =)
Danke fürs lesen,wer es bis hierher geschafft hat. =)_*
Guter Abschluss, von mir das selbe auch an alle! *


----------



## Kagaru (17. Juni 2010)

Was der Te einfach nur mitteilen möchte ist , wie er damals Classic etc empfunden hat und wie und warum er nun seine Entscheidung traf aufzuhören .
Das hat nichts mit Mimimi zu tun aka blizz is scheiße alles zu einfach usw.
Wie schon gesagt , ich empfinde eher das geschriebene als ein Abschlusstext zu WoW und dies ist jeden selbst überlassen wie und wo er es tut ... dazu ist es ein Forum !

Aber mal ehrlich , sind viele echt so intollerant? Was ist nur daraus geworden ...
Wenn man zu etwas nur Müll schreiben kann , dann lasst es doch einfach oder lest euch einen Solchen Thread nicht durch .
Erscheinen dann doch solche antworten wie: Mimimi blablabla etc was meistens nur 2 zeiler sind , ist dies für mich nichts weiter als beiträge pushen der User
Anders gesagt Spamming und Geistiger Dünnschiss

so long


----------



## Moktheshock (18. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> wow ist schon sooooo oft gestorben ...
> 
> es ist zu vanilla zeiten gestorben weil es für viele zu schwer war
> es ist zu bc zeiten gestorben weil es dann plötzlich einfacher war
> ...



und es wird immer wie Phönix aus der Asche aufsteigen^^


----------



## Katjany (18. Juni 2010)

Erst mal eine ganz kurze Anmerkung bzw. ein kleiner Hinweis zum Textinhalt... 3 Heiler ist nich ganz richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es sei denn es hat sich etwas geändert in letzter Zeit, was mich dann aber wirklich wundern würde. 

Ansonsten empfinde ich den Text nicht als eine Art Heulthema, aber meistens wird das von Leuten immer so aufgefasst wenn sie nur die Hälfte lesen bzw. nur die Überschrift. Generel kann man doch sagen das fast jedes Thema von der Community als Heulthema aufgefasst wird nur damit man selbst auch mal heulen kann, nämlich über angebliche Heulthemen. Scheint wirklich anstecken zu sein g*

Ich selbst hab auch bereits Anfang des Jahres aufgehört mit WoW weil mir persöhnlich WoW einfach zu langweilig geworden ist und es einfach kein Reiz mehr hat. Ich erriner mich auch gern an die Zeiten wo alles noch neu und aufregend war, was wohl sicher auch ein Grund sein wird wiso ich mit dem nächsten Addon zumindest einen Blick rein werfen möchte. 

Das jedes Spiel mal an Reiz verliert ist doch das normalste überhaupt, was ja nich heissen muss das ein Spiel gleich dem Ende zu geht, aber davon war ja auch nich direkt die rede hier.

Was es sonst noch zu sagen gibt...
Es gab Neuerungen die mir mit den letzten Addon ganz gut gefallen haben, aber auch einige Dinge die mir eher nicht gefallen haben, besonders Punkte die auch hier angesprochen wurden wie das Vereinheitlichen bestimmter Dinge. Kann sein das es einige vielleicht toll finden, ich persöhnlich find es nich so gut. 
Das größte Mango nach den ganzen Jahren WoW ist allerdings wie sich die Community entwickelt hat. Da ich bereits seit Anfang an dabei war hab ich den Unterschied wirklich mehr als deutlich mitbekommen. Gegen Ende hin hat man wirklich manchmal gedacht das die Leute mehr Frust am Game haben als wirklich Spass, mal ganz davon abgesehen das Rücksicht immer mehr zum Fremdwort degradiert wurde und das is eigentlich eines der Punkte die in Zukunft darüber mitbestimmen werden welche Richtung ein Spiel dieser Kategorie einschlagen wird, da es ein wichtiger Bestandteil des ganzen ist.


----------



## Yiraja (18. Juni 2010)

dein post is zu lang nachm 1 satz vergeht schon die lust zum lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne spaß^^ stimmt schon aber lasst den thread endlich mal ruhen das thema
ist doch mittlerweile ausgelutscht.


----------



## _:Shadow:_ (18. Juni 2010)

Nightmear schrieb:


> Ich finds geil wie alle "Heul doch" Ganoven mit Rechtschreibfehlern durch die Gegend werfen und ihren "World of Warcraft-ist-das-tollste-und-du-kannst-es-mir-mit-deiner-neutralen-Meinung-nicht-vermiesen" Standpunkt verdeutlichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der koch hat gesprochen

back to topic:

wie dem auch sei ich schau mir die beta an sollte blizz mir keine neueung und nur neu aufgewärmtes anbieten sag ich nein danke blizzard ich esse wo anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagaru (18. Juni 2010)

_:Shadow:_ schrieb:


> der koch hat gesprochen
> 
> back to topic:
> 
> ...





sign

geht mir genauso


----------



## Suicique (18. Juni 2010)

Schön geschrieben. Aber wie immer geht gleich das Gemaule von einigen los. 

Wie das Spiel geht es leider auch mit der Community immer mehr den Bach runter. In anderen Foren (kein WoW oder andere Spiele) muss ich mir keine blöden Sprüche anhören, wenn ich eine simple Frage habe oder einfach nur auf etwas hinweisen möchte. Aber hier gehört das ja scheinbar mit zum "guten Ton".

Wer seit Release spielt kommt wohl nicht drumherum, sich das einzugestehen, was der Threadsteller hier bemängelt. Mittlerweile ist WoW nur noch ein Einheitsbrei und alles ist nur noch von Gearscore und DPS abhängig. Das beste ist "Nur mit E+E+M+S!" Hört sich an wie eine ansteckende Krankheit. Wie sollen denn die Leute Erfahrung sammeln, wenn sie keiner mitnimmt ohne? 

Gerne erinnere ich mich daran zurück, als ich auf meine lilanen Items noch Stolz war. Das war etwas besonderes. Ich war damals einer der wenigen, die Naxx 40 miterleben durfte, wenn auch nicht bis Kel. Sowas wie Rndgrps gabs nicht. Sogar ein episches Mount war damals was besonderes, weil es so furchtbar teuer war. Ich glaube um die 1000G. Und die hatte man nicht so schnell zusammen wie heute. Es sei denn, man fand einen Makellosen schwarzen Diamanten. Dann war das Mount so gut wie gesichert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch mit Cata wird sich an dem Einheitsbrei nicht viel ändern. Klar am Anfang ist wieder alles neu und toll. Aber nach spätestens (allerspätestens) zwei Monaten geht das Rufgefarmen und Instanzenabgrasen wieder los und wir sind am gleichen Punkt wie jetzt in Wotlk angelangt. Ach halt nicht ganz: wir können nun in der alten Welt fliegen! 

Ich glaub die Problematik kann keiner verstehen, der nicht seit Release spielt. Eigentlich könnt ihr froh sein, dass ihr das Spiel von damals nicht kennengelernt habt. So könnt ihr es auch nicht vermissen.




Zaryul schrieb:


> Man Alter, HEUL DOCH!! Meine Fresse. Keine hier interessiert das Gelaber, wie ach so scheisse Wow is. Wenns dir nicht passt hör auf. Wennde aufhören willst hör bitte auf (wie jeder andere Depp, der meint das tun zu müssen) dich mitzuteilen. Zumindest von meiner Seite aus (und einige werden sicherlich zustimmen) geht deine Abwesenheit in Wow mal sowas von derbe am Gesäß vorbei, das kannst du dir nicht vostellen.
> 
> Meine Güter, wie nötig hat es die Menschheit, dass man sie beachtet XD




Solche Leute meine ich. Traurig. Hast mein Mitgefühl und ich hoffe, dass du im RL dich nciht genauso benimmst wie hier...


----------



## Dabow (18. Juni 2010)

Avek schrieb:


> WTF ist ein "wayne" Thread???



Ein " wein " Thread in dem " geweint " wird. Der TE wollte lustig sein.


----------



## Sinera (18. Juni 2010)

Ersteinmal Respekt an den Threadersteller, der wirklich sachlich und bildlich gesprochen hat, ohne dabei wirklich den eindruck gemacht zu haben das es nur um das allseits bekannte "mimimi, heul whine..." Prinzip geht.

Ich bin ebenfalls einer der Spieler die seit der Beta WoW treu geblieben sind, aber auch weiterhin treu bleiben werde, auch wenn ich einige änderungen nicht gut heiße, will ichs erstmal ausprobieren und erleben was alles auf uns zukommt mit Cata.

Aber man merkt und sieht täglich wie sich die Community verändert hat, wie in seinem Thread beschrieben, tauchte auch hier als erste Antwort dazu, ersteinmal das aggresive und flamende WoW-spielende Subjekt auf das eigentlich keiner haben wollte. Man merkt förmlich das sich etwas verändert hat, früher hatte man solche Leute gemieden und wurden garnicht erst beachtet, heute ist es leider nahezu unmöglich wegzuschauen, da es schon zum "normalen" Umgangston gehört das sich spieler aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen (oder auch grundlos) so mir nichts, dir nichts ankeifen und versuchen sich gegenseitig schlecht zu machen. 

Was die spielerische Entwicklung angeht, dazu sage ich nichts. Es kam viel gutes, aber auch schlechtes hinzu, genauso wie viele dinge verbessert wurden, aber auch einiges verschlechtert. 
Aber daran können WIR nichts ändern, wir müssen einfach damit leben, dinge neu lernen und letzten endes damit klar kommen. 
Doch was das Verhalten der inzwischen doch sehr laut und aggresiv gewordenen Community angeht, dagegen können nur WIR was tun und sollten es auch! 
Ich finde es einfach nur traurig wie sich manche Leute aufführen nur damit ihnen Beachtung geschenkt wird, damit meine ich aber nicht den Threadersteller, sondern diejenigen, die ihn als erstes verbal attackiert haben, obwohl es keinerlei Gründe dafür gab. Er blieb sachlich und konnte sich ausdrücken, was einige mit ihren kurzschlussantworten nicht schaffen. Und genau das Verhalten sehe ich leider Tag für Tag im Spiel, was doch garnicht sein muss.


----------



## Jarvic (18. Juni 2010)

@ Sinera........Bingo!


----------



## minuba (18. Juni 2010)

@ Sinera

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

MfG


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2010)

Sinera schrieb:


> Aber man merkt und sieht täglich wie sich die Community verändert hat, wie in seinem Thread beschrieben, tauchte auch hier als erste Antwort dazu, ersteinmal das aggresive und flamende WoW-spielende Subjekt auf das eigentlich keiner haben wollte. Man merkt förmlich das sich etwas verändert hatte, früher hatte man solche Leute gemieden und wurden garnicht erst beachtet, heute ist es leider nahezu unmöglich wegzuschauen, da es schon zum "normalen" Umgangston gehört das sich spieler aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen (oder auch grundlos) so mir nichts, dir nichts ankeifen und versuchen sich gegenseitig schlecht zu machen.




Naja zu der Aggressivität kann ich dir nur zustimmen. (Ich bin selbst so eine Person die schnell direkt auf Fragen antwortet. (aggressiv)

Das liegt einfach daran, das 1000x die gleiche Frage gestellt wird, die man zu 99% mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand / Googeln / Suchfunktion auf Buffed beantworten kann.
Aber WoW ist einfach zu einem Spiel mutiert, indem die Mitstreiter mit dem wenigsten aufwand das Maxium erreichen möchten.


----------



## minuba (18. Juni 2010)

hödr schrieb:


> Das liegt einfach daran, das 1000x die gleiche Frage gestellt wird, die man zu 99% mit dem gesunden Menschenverstand / Googeln / Suchfunktion auf Buffed beantworten kann.



Dann ignoriere doch einfach solche Fragen und denk dir deinen Teil anstatt sich darüber "agressiv" auszulassen.
Du machst dir das Leben viel zu schwer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fyralon (18. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> ..................Und es gab auch keine Anforderungen wie Gearscore oder Equipcheck oder ähnliches.Damals war es noch was besonderes,Blau zu tragen.Und noch etwas schöneres.lila anzuhaben.
> 
> 
> 
> .......Danke fürs lesen,wer es bis hierher geschafft hat. =)




Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen.Ich bin nahezu zu 100% deiner Meinung allerdings darfst du der Com hier nicht so kommen.Sieh dir die Antworten an - das sind Leute die zu 90% Nullschimmer haben wovon du sprichst.Die wollen eben das "Bildzeitungsniveau" das Blizz z.Z. fährt und Blizz zieht das durch um die große Masse an dumme Lämer anzuziehen die ihren Kopf nicht benutzen wollen oder können.

Irgendwo im Forum hat mal Gnorog (CM im Blizzforum) Gearscore und Equipchecks,Recount etc verteidigt....das sagt nahezu alles aus!

Ich hatte WoW schon in der US Closed Beta gespielt.....bis dieses Jahr März durchgehend ohne Pause.Was aus dem Spiel und vor allem der Com geworden ist trifft die Bezeichnung Asozial ganz gut.Ich,ich ich...und nochmals ich...alle anderen sind Nullchecker,flames,Gruppenverlassen,recount-dps gesülze,equipchecks und nur checken das daß ein Game ist?Fehlanzeige.

Das buffed jeden noch so kleinen Schnippsel,jeden noch so unwichtigen Käse hier presentiert-klar Blizz ist mit seinem Produkt Geldeinnahme Garant nummer eins.Letztendlich ist das auch gut so weil so Spiele wie HdRO,AoC,Aion,Warhammer etc größtenteils von den unerzogenen Kindern und Erwachsenen frei gehalten wird.Weil in HdRO die Com zB Hilfsbereit ist und nicht gleich Flames herunterprasseln bloss weil jemand ne Frage hatte.


Das Game war damals Anno 2005 (11.02.05 deutscher Realease) ein Megainnovation.....was ganz ganz tolles....nun ist es leider nur noch eine billige Soap-opera....ohne Charme und Charackter.Mainstream halt.

Blizzspiele in Zukunft zu kaufen ist für mich persönlich undenkbar.Starcraft2,dann wohl Diablo3...mir ist die Firma einfach zu Geldgeil geworden....das letzte rauspressen mit Schund wie dieses Pixelpferdchen das nicht mal den leisesten RP bezug Ingame hat?


Nein danke.


----------



## hödr (18. Juni 2010)

minuba schrieb:


> Dann ignoriere doch einfach solche Fragen und denk dir deinen Teil anstatt sich darüber "agressiv" auszulassen.
> Du machst dir das Leben viel zu schwer.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stimmt wohl, aber ich hasse diese Vorgehensweise.
Ich versuch .. (ok ist ggf. die falsche Methode) das die Spieler selbst auf die Antwort kommen.

Z.b. Wie skill ich die Klasse xy am besten?

Meine Antwort: 
Klassenforum; Skill so wie es dir am meisten Spaß macht etc.

Und hätte sich die Person den Talentbaum richtig angeschaut, würde es solche Fragen garnet geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich Spiele mit meinem Priester nur Arena und bin daher auch Diszi geskillt.
Ich kenne die 0815 Skillung für den PVP Priester in und auswendig, bin aber nicht so geskillt und spiele dennoch auf 2k +.
Daher meine Meinung zu den meisten Fragen *HIRN* an!


ps. ich will einfach nicht das so viel vorgekaut wird.

Am anfang als WoW frisch gestart ist gabs auch kein "Questhelper" oder andere Hilfsfunktionen. 
Da musste man noch überlegen wie man skillt wie man die Quest bewältigen muss etc. 
Nur das möchte die meisten doch garnimmer.


----------



## Angelus5000 (18. Juni 2010)

Respekt! Es ist wirklich so wie du sagst ich spielte früher auch Warcraft 3 und bin nahtlos zu WOW übergegangen und damals war es ein tolles erlebnis allein deshalb weil alle spieler noch gar nichts wussten und damit dieser ganze quest und equip wettlauf erst mal scheissegal war. Es ging darum Azeroth zu entdecken und jeder spieler war gleichwichtig. Heute wir den spielern alles viel zu leicht gemacht jeder kann sich ohne probleme bis 80 lvln ohne auch nur ein teil der tollen geschichte von azeroth mitzubekommen wenn er dann 80 ist kann er sich ohne probleme ein tolles equip zulegen und darf von da an alle als noobs oder spastis bezeichnen die nicht soviel dmg machen wie er. 

Ich scheiss auf den Dmg von allen diesen möchtegern helden ich hab respekt vor den leuten die wirklich noch wissen was sie überhaubt spielen und was es alles zu entdecken gibt. Ich wette nicht mal 40% der leute die diesen thread lesen wissen wo in azeroth man sich auf einen berg porten lassen kann um da einen fallschirm zu kaufen und ein paar sprünge zu machen. 

Geilt ihr euch weiter an eurem Dmg auf ich bin froh das ich wow noch erleben durfte als das ganze noch spass machte und man sich über jede neu entdeckung so sehr freute wie man sich heute nicht mal mehr über ein epic drop freut.


----------



## Tamîkus (18. Juni 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich kann diese ganze gequirrlte Scheiße langsam nicht mehr hören.
> 
> RIP WoW wegen angeblichem Lorebruch, der Untoten auf Hordenseite
> RIP WoW nach den ersten Klassennervs in Classic
> ...



/SIGN


----------



## White_Sky (18. Juni 2010)

Nun ja. Das Problem ist, dass es Blizzard scheiß egal ist, wie die WoW-Community sich verhält. Lieber 1.000.000 Kiddys als 100.000 Erwachsene, damit schön Geld in die Kasse fließt.


----------



## Reldnak (18. Juni 2010)

Ich war auch seit Release dabei und hatte meinen Spaß !
Mir ist WOW einfach zu langweilig und daher habe ich auch aufgehört.

Wenn mich etwas interessiert spiele ich es so lange es Spaß macht !

Denke auch gerne an die Classiczeiten zurück aber ein MMO entwickelt sich halt weiter.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn WoW schon R.I.P ist ----

könnten wir dann nicht einfach den Thread hier auch sterben lassen? Der Nachruf dauert schon lange genug?

Danke.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juni 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Ach, halt dein Maul



Und du hälst lieber deinen Mund mit deinen Beleidigungen!

@ Topic

Wieso spammt ihr hier eig. weiter noch rum? Solche Threads sind einfach nur Lachhaft
und garnicht mehr Wert zu Lesen. Post 2 sagt schon alles... typischer Mimimi-Thread und dient nur zum Spammen.

Die E3 zeigt es euch... was für geile MMOs noch aufm Markt kommen werden.
Das Highlight ist natürlich T.E.R.A. und Star Wars: ToR - Da kann selbst World of Schrottcraft nicht mehr mithalten.
Es ist mir auch sowas von egal wenn Fanboys gleich wieder Mimien... Blizzard macht das Spiel nur noch Kaputt
und wird mit letzter Kraft die letzen Euros aus euch rauspressen.

Es gibt durchaus bessere Alternativen die kommen oder schon vorhanden sind.


----------



## Teal (18. Juni 2010)

@TE: Solch einen Beitrag hätte ich lieber als Blogeintrag veröffentlicht, als hier im Forum. 

Trotzdem ist es kein Grund für den Rest, hier im Beitrag ausfällig zu werden. Habe mal etwas aufgeräumt und auch einige Leuten einen kleinen Denkzettel verpasst. Vielleicht passen diese ihr Verhalten in Zukunft etwas mehr der Nettiquette von buffed.de an.


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juni 2010)

PandaKor schrieb:


> Warum haben die mimimi Threads eigentlich immer soviel Text, obwohl nichts relevantes dabei steht?



Einfach um " Wichtig " zu wirken und die Zeit anderer User zu rauben.
Solche Threads sind mitlerweile schlimmer als Diebeslink-Spiele. Ganz Ehrlich.

Das erschreckende... die meisten Fallen auch noch auf solche Threads rein und lesen den komplett durch ^^ (Post 1)


----------



## Dyranè (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich finde, das es sich ziemlich nach Mimimi anhört.

Ich es wird mal wieder rumgeheult, dass WoW so schlecht gewordenist , weil Dies und Das passiert ist. Ich mein ich bin froh, das die Klassen bis zu einem bestimmten Grad angepasst wurden. Sonst könnt ich heute nicht mit dem Paladin tanken und heilen sondern müsste auf einen Krieger und Schamanen oder whatever umsteigen, was soviel bedeuten würde, ich darf nicht die Klasse spielen die ich möchte, sondern die ich muss, damit ich tanken, heilen oder schaden machen darf.

Weiterhin finde ich es immer wieder schön wie Leute weinen alles wird zu leicht und langweilig. Ich habe Arthas noch immer nicht umgehaun (und ich steh dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), ich spiele das Spiel wegen den Leuten die ich in diesem Spiel kennen gelernt habe und habe mit denen auch Spass, selbst wenn ich nicht grade raide, farme oder sonstwas. Und ich habe jetzt neulich mal auf einen neuen Server geschnuppert, was da so anders ist. Und letzendlich wenn euch WoW immernoch langweilig ist... WUHU es ist Sommer genießt das Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit WoW ist es wie in einer Beziehung, wenn man immer das gleiche macht wirds langweilig, also selber die Initiative ergreifen und was ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab nach wie vor Spass in WoW und auch mir gefällt längst nicht alles, aber Gott es gibt wichtigeres zu diskutieren finde ich.

Also niemals vergessen, es ist ein Spiel und alles was sich dort ändert hat keinen Einfluss auf dein Leben... zumindest ist mir noch kein Draenei auf der Strasse begegnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tante Edit hat mir geflüstert, das sie es lustig findet, wie viele Leute die sogenannten Casual Player immer mit Kiddies gleichsetzt. Ich habe viele nette Leute kennen gelernt, die längst die 30 überschritten haben und das Spiel gerne spielen udn wahrscheinlich nicht angefangen hätten, wenn es so "schwer und kompliziert" geblieben wäre.


----------



## j-gordon-s (18. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nun ja. Das Problem ist, dass es Blizzard scheiß egal ist, wie die WoW-Community sich verhält. Lieber 1.000.000 Kiddys als 100.000 Erwachsene, damit schön Geld in die Kasse fließt.



Ja ja, der dümmste Bauer ist die größte Kartoffel, oder so ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graugon (18. Juni 2010)

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit meinen Acc wieder reaktiviert, habe dabei von 74 auf 80 gelevelt, habe mir aus Eiskrone epixxe und aus hc inis T9 geholt und habe mir einen Icc Raid gesucht und bis Sindragosa alles gelegt.

Wie gesagt ist diess nun knapp 3 Wochen her...... und nachdem ich den Dark Millenium Online Trailer gesehen habe sitze ich nun hier und frage mich was ich als Classic Spieler eigentlich in WoW noch zu suchen habe!


----------



## Bighorn (18. Juni 2010)

Ich finde solche Freds echt witzig.

Ich hab nen ganzen Schrank voller Spiele, die mir unter Umstände auch nicht mehr gefallen. 
Die Spiele stehen da eben und ich spiele sie nicht mehr. Aber schreib ich deshalb in das jeweilige Spieleforum ein mimimi-Beitrag? - Nönö, wäre mir die Zeit schon zu schade zu.


Jedes Spiel ist frisch installiert etwas neues. 
Das eine hat eben den "will ich gleich noch mal spielen" Faktor, das andere eben nicht. 
Annähernd 11 Millonen Spieler/Abozahler sind eine stolze Summe und geben Blizz in ihrem tun recht.





Graugon schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einiger Zeit meinen Acc wieder reaktiviert, habe dabei von 74 auf 80 gelevelt, habe mir aus Eiskrone epixxe und aus hc inis T9 geholt und habe mir einen Icc Raid gesucht und bis Sindragosa alles gelegt.
> 
> Wie gesagt ist diess nun knapp 3 Wochen her...... und nachdem ich den Dark Millenium Online Trailer gesehen habe sitze ich nun hier und frage mich was ich als Classic Spieler eigentlich in WoW noch zu suchen habe!




Und du meinst so wird es dir in einiger Zeit mit Dark Millenium Online nicht ergehen ??


----------



## Zauma (18. Juni 2010)

Ich kann den TE vollkommen verstehen. Ich bin auch einer der alten Spieler der ersten Stunde, die von Warcraft kommen.

Das WoW im Rückblick so gut für uns aussieht, kann auch daran liegen, daß wir diese Welt eben schon vorher mochten und es für viele das erste MMO war. Ich habe am Anfang die Welt entdeckt, ohne etwas von Endgameinhalten oder solchem Mist zu wissen. Und wie erstaunt man vor dem ersten Untoten stand, der vom Silberwald nach Sturmwind runtergeschwommen war. Dieses Gefühl wird nie mehr zurück kehren. Der ganze Inhalt, der uns damals monatelang beschäftigt hat, ist für Spieler, die heute einsteigen, nur eine fade Durchgangsstation. Da ist es doch natürlich, daß die Sicht dieser Spieler unterschiedlich ist.

Wer WoW nach Classic begonnen hat, für den ist Leveln nur noch Arbeit, um dann im Endcontent anzukommen. Für uns war es ein schöner, interessanter, spannender Weg. Das, was nun als einziger Spielinhalt verkauft wird, das Itemsammeln, war damals noch nicht so present. Wir sind zwar viel durch die Instanzen gegangen, aber man mußte eine gehörige Prise Glück haben, um seine Ausrüstung zu bekommen. Heute hat man sie irgendwann sicher.
Das mag schöner sein, aber es führt auch zur Beliebigkeit von Inhalten. Es muß immer schneller immer mehr nachgeschoben werden. Mit heroischen Instanzen und Hardmodi wird daher der Inhalt wieder gestreckt.

Ich habe meinen Account vor über 6 Monaten auslaufen lassen. WotLK war für mich damals durchgespielt. Der Rest wären eben nur Aufgüsse von dem immer gleichen Inhalt gewesen. Neue Instanzen, um regelmäßig neue Ausrüstung zu haben, die dann doch mit dem nächsten Addon wieder wertlos wird. Das war kein Anreiz mehr und so habe ich gemerkt, daß mir die restlichen Inhalte nicht genug Spaß machen, um ohne diesen Anreiz beim Spiel zu bleiben.

Noch was zur Casual-Diskussion, was ich immer wieder sagen muß: Die echten Gelegenheitsspieler, die nicht viel Zeit investieren können, haben nie danach gefragt, alles einfach und für jeden zugänglich zu machen. Die hatten gar keine Zeit, zu raiden oder solche Dinge zu machen. Die waren auch mit weniger guter Ausrüstung zufrieden.
Meine Gilde war eine Gilde mit erwachsenen Gelegenheitsspielern, viele mit Kindern. Wir haben unheimlich gerne die T 0,5 Quest gemacht. Ohne Raid-Ausrüstung war der 45 Minuten Baron Run in Stratholme schwer und wir waren unheimlich stolz, als wir das geschafft hatten.
Wir wollten keine leichten Inhalte, die mit viel Zeit zu bewältigen sind, wir wollten Herausforderung, auch wenn es dafür nicht immer die beste Belohnung gab.

WoW ist heute für eine andere Spielerschicht gemacht. Das heißt nicht, daß es tot ist. Es hat weiter genug Kunden.
Mein normales Restaurant um die Ecke kann von der Kundenzahl nicht mit McDoof mithalten, aber es heißt nicht, daß ich da nicht gut essen kann und die Qualität dort besser ist. Genauso ist es mit WoW. Es gibt Alternativen, die man spielen kann (so mache ich es derzeit). Die haben nicht die Spielerzahl von WoW, aber sind eben für mich besser. Und die Fast-Food-Spieler sind eben in WoW glücklich.

Die Welt ändert sich und WoW hat sich geändert. Uns brauchen diese Änderungen nicht gefallen, aber der neuen WoW-Spielerschicht gefallen sie wahrscheinlich, denn sonst würden die nicht spielen, oder?


----------



## wolfracht (18. Juni 2010)

Ich kann dir in jedem einzelnen Punkt komplett zustimmen. Warum hört Blizzard immer NUR auf die Mehrheit?
Es gibt genügend Leute die gegen diese ver******* Änderungen sind. Aber darauf hört man nicht, es ist ja viel schlimmer 4mio Spieler zu verlieren, als 200 000. 
Es ist wirklich zum heulen, dass in diesem Spiel nichts mehr etwas Wert ist. 
Und ja, es ist alles zu leicht geworden. Jetzt kommen wieder die 0815 "olololo l2p nap kill erstma lk25 hc dann red ma weita" Leute; es ist einfach lächerlich.
Welches Gefühl ist eurer Meinung nach denn epischer? Einen Boss zu legen, wie z.B. damals Illidan (vor dem 30% Nerf), oder sich einen Boss einfach schwerer zu machen, den man davor schonmal getötet hat.

Naja, wenn Ihr WoW zerstören wollt, tut es. Aber ohne mich.


----------



## TriggerTMA (18. Juni 2010)

Ich finde es viel lustiger, das hier so viele Leute doch soviel Zeit investieren, um jemanden schlecht zu reden, aber zeitgleich auch sagen, das es ihnen egal ist. Dann schreiben sie auch noch, das es mal langsam aufhören muß, das solche Threads geschrieben werden, schließlich können die Meckerer dieses Threads nicht mehr sehen. Aber genau diese Leute gehen dann zum nächsten ähnlichen Thread und schreiben den gleichen Kram nochmals.

Wenn es euch WIRKLICH stört, dann meidet doch die Threads. Oder lest ihr den aggressiven Müll von euch etwa selbst abends nochmals durch und freut euch, das ihr jetzt gut schlafen könnt. Schließlich seid ihr jetzt der groben Masse gefolgt und konntet mal wieder einen Thread schlecht reden.

Quantität ist für die Massen, Qualität für die Geniesser.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (18. Juni 2010)

White_Sky schrieb:


> Nun ja. Das Problem ist, dass es Blizzard scheiß egal ist, wie die WoW-Community sich verhält. Lieber 1.000.000 Kiddys als 100.000 Erwachsene, damit schön Geld in die Kasse fließt.



aber es könnten auch 1.100.000 erwachsene sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rumata (18. Juni 2010)

ZITAT: " ABer verdammt,wo kämen wir denn hin,wenn in einer funktionierenden GEsellschaft alle das gleiche könnten? "


Du musst ja ganz schön frustriert sein ! Ist doch alles nur ein Spiel ! In der " Gesellschaft " läuft auch nicht alles so wie es sollte, aber es liegt an einem Selbst, etwas aus dem was die Gesellschaft (in diesem Fall Blizzard) uns bietet zu machen.
Es ist eine Sache wenn du sagst du willst keine € monatlich zahlen und dir ist die Lust vergangen (sagst du spielst ja auch keine anderen MMO Games im Moment.

Aber zu sagen es ist alles nur schlechter geworden ist nicht wahr. Ich spiele auch seit 5 Jahren also vom ersten Tag weg, und hab zwischendurch auch n durchhänger gehabt, hab aber immer gespielt und irgendwo irgendwie ( Einen neuen Charakter, eine neue Gilde usw.) immer wieder Spass an dem Spiel gefunden. Und wenn nicht am Spiel dann mit den anderen Menschen die mitspielen, in der Gilde, Freunde usw. 

Sicher man kann viel diskutieren und zum Teil stimmt es natürlich das Blizz die Die Kugel (WoW) immer flacher macht, damit mehr leute mitspielen können, mehr Möglichkeiten entstehen, jeder User den Zugang zu Tiersets findet ICC gehen kann usw. oder würdest du es fair finden jedes Monat zu zahlen und nie die Chance zu haben den ganzen Content zu sehen nur weil du zum beispiel weniger Zeit hast (warum auch immer) Aber wenn ich genauso viel zahle wie HardMode Gamer dann will ich auch den gleichen Content sehen und erleben wie alle anderen auch.

Und Blizzard lässt genug Optionen ( Gerade z.B. mit dem Erfolgssystem) offen sich individuell zu erfinden. Du kannst ja deine Individualität auch auf einen Rollenspiel-Server ausleben wenn du willst, aber das willst du gar nicht . Du willst Dinge haben um die dich andere beneiden können, DInge die nur ich hab, weil ich war in Molten Core und du du kack noob was willst du hier mit deinen blauen Zeug... Denk mal darüber nach !??? Geht es dir wirklich um Individualität oder um die Gier " Meiner ist länger wie eurer" ??? Das ist es was dir abgeht, nicht Individualität.

Und Individuell bist du schon da brauchst du kein WoW dazu... also hab Spass womit auch immer und laß uns den unseren in Wow.

live long and prosper


----------



## Comp4ny (18. Juni 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Annähernd 11 Millonen Spieler/Abozahler sind eine stolze Summe und geben Blizz in ihrem tun recht.



Es handelt sich dabei um Accounts und nicht Aktive Spieler.
Und dir ist auch klar das, glaube 6-8 Millionen aus Asien kommen? Der Rest aus Amerika und ca. 2-3 aus Deutschland.

Die Dunkelziffer natürlich aussen vor ^^ Es war auch mal die Rede das die Accs auf unter 10 Millionen gefallen sind


----------



## Philine (18. Juni 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Wenn WoW schon R.I.P ist ----
> 
> *könnten wir dann nicht einfach den Thread hier auch sterben lassen? Der Nachruf dauert schon lange genug?
> *
> Danke.



danke endlich einer der was sagt es geht jetzt seit Tagen hier so man
wie oft noch der eine hat noch Spaß an Wow der andere nicht ganz einfach!

Der der noch Spaß hat soll weiter Spielen und 
der der keinen Spaß mehr hat soll dann ganz einfach still und leise gehen oder Pause machen oder wie auch immer!

Mfg Phili 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juni 2010)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer der Soundtrack ignoriert? Vergleicht mal bei YouTube den Classic- und BC-Soundtrack mit dem aus WotLK. Kein albernes Synthesizer-Pling-Plong, sondern fette, orchestrale Musik. 

Selbst wenn WoW stirbt, die Musik lebt weiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galbadia (19. Juni 2010)

Comp4ny schrieb:


> Und du hälst lieber deinen Mund mit deinen Beleidigungen!



Hm, war eigentlich keine Beleidigung, eher ne Aufforderung aber na gut...

Wenn jeder der mit WoW aufhört nen Thread erstellt, wie und warum er mit WoW aufgehört hat, dann besucht keiner mehr das Forum. 
Denkst du @TE du bist was anderes? Denkst du es interessiert hier einen das du mit WoW aufhörst? Es ist ein Spiel, wenn ich jetzt im F-Verein aufhöre, soll ich dann auch ein Thread eröffnen?


----------



## Ångela (19. Juni 2010)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Du hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen.Ich bin nahezu zu 100% deiner Meinung allerdings darfst du der Com hier nicht so kommen.Sieh dir die Antworten an - das sind Leute die zu 90% Nullschimmer haben wovon du sprichst.Die wollen eben das "Bildzeitungsniveau" das Blizz z.Z. fährt und Blizz zieht das durch um die große Masse an dumme Lämer anzuziehen die ihren Kopf nicht benutzen wollen oder können.
> 
> Irgendwo im Forum hat mal Gnorog (CM im Blizzforum) Gearscore und Equipchecks,Recount etc verteidigt....das sagt nahezu alles aus!
> 
> ...





Die Com ist asozial geworden ?

Also davon abgesehen, dass es das Wort "asozial" eigentlich nicht gibt und es richtig "dissozial" heißen muss, sind doch Leute wie du dafür verantwortlich !

Wer (angeblich) schon so lange dabei ist, der hätte die Geschichte von WoW "mitschreiben" können, aber wenn man selbst natürlich ein schlechtes Vorbild abgibt, weil man sich lieber hinstellt und post, anstatt Neulingen anständig und korrekt zu antworten, dann färbt das ganz einfach ab.

Allein das Gefasel und Geprotze in dem Beitrag "bla, ich bin toll, ich war schon bei der Closed Beta dabei", was gar nicht ging, da man sich damals als Europäer gar nicht "anmelden" konnte und weil die IPs kontrolliert wurden, das zeugt schon davon, wo bei dir das Problem ist.


Vor allem aber kommt mir das Kotzen, wenn ich sehe in welcher Form, oder für dich verständlicher "in welchem Deutsch", du dich hier artikulierst, denn das können schon 12-jährige besser, zumindest meine.

Du hätttest in den vergangenen fünf Jahren vielleicht lieber immer mal wieder etwas für deine Bildung tun sollen, als armselig der Sucht nachzugeben, aber wem erzähle ich das, bei dir kommt das eh nicht an, denn Einsicht ist nicht vorhanden, dafür aber genug Selbstbetrug und -verleugnung, von Realitätsverlust ganz zu schweigen.

DU bist BILD, nicht die Leute, die du als Leser selbigen Schundblattes hinstellst


----------



## GinoCasino (19. Juni 2010)

Naja sehe das alles nicht so eng, wem es zu einfach ist kann ja auf hero stellen und das alles nochmal in knackiger variante umhauen.

Das jetzt mehrere Klassen tanken bzw. heilen können sehe ich eigendlich als Vorteil da man so nie wirklich not hat.

Das mit dem Eq bzw. Gearscore etc. sehe ich auch so aber man kann deutliche Unterschiede vom Eq her sehen, da blaue Sachen zwar mehr
oder weniger wegfallen aber dafür Epic nicht gleich Epic ist. Damit meine ich das viel höhere Itemlevel von Content zu Content bzw. von normal auf hero.

Es ist auch nicht umbedingt alles leichter geworden, denn früher wussten vll 5% der Spieler ihren Char zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 heute gibt es Addons die einem sagen man macht
zu wenig Dps/ Heilung und was der Boss als nächstes macht und auf wen. Im großen und ganzen hat sich der Skill der Spieler verbessert was es wiederum einfacher macht.
Kenne auch keine Classicinstanz bzw. Raid wo man so viel bewegung etc. benötigt wie in Ulduar/ Icc.

Das einzige was mich mehr oder weniger stört ist das die T-Sets nicht mehr so gut und einzigartig aussehen zusätzlich dropt das selbe Itemdesign bei irgendeinem Boss.
Man könnte eigendlich auch meiner Meinung nach erwarten das z.B. das Priester Heiligset sich vom Shadow unterscheidet.

Außerdem kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das jeder lust hat 5 Jahre die ein bzw. selbe Instanz/ Raid zu laufen oder in den selben Gebiten zu Questen. Stellt euch vor ihr seid jetzt noch in den Classic zeiten, nichts hätte sich getan
alle full epic und jede Woche immer und immer wieder das selbe mit 10 Chars auf einem Realm weil man einfach nichts zu tun hat. Das ist langweilig!


----------



## Boccanegra (19. Juni 2010)

Galbadia schrieb:


> Wenn jeder der mit WoW aufhört nen Thread erstellt, wie und warum er mit WoW aufgehört hat, dann besucht keiner mehr das Forum.


1. Tut das nicht jeder
und
2. ist jeder selber schuld, der einen solchen Thread liest.

Worüber beklagst Du Dich? Dass Du so blöd warst einen Thread zu lesen, der Dich nicht interessiert? Fällt unter die Kategorie 2. 



Galbadia schrieb:


> Denkst du @TE du bist was anderes? Denkst du es interessiert hier einen das du mit WoW aufhörst?


Na, ganz offensichtlich interessiert es eine Menge Leute, sonst hätte der Thread nicht schon 465 Postings. Und gerade Du bist ja auch an dem Thread interessiert, wie man Deinen engagierten Postings entnehmen kann.



Galbadia schrieb:


> Es ist ein Spiel, wenn ich jetzt im F-Verein aufhöre, soll ich dann auch ein Thread eröffnen?


Warum nicht? Aber dann in einem Forum, das sich mit Deinem F-Verein beschäftigt. Was meint: nicht alles, was hinkt, ist auch ein Vergleich.


----------



## Boccanegra (19. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Die Com ist asozial geworden ?
> 
> Also davon abgesehen, dass es das Wort "asozial" eigentlich nicht gibt


Na, na, na. 

http://wortschatz.un...=5372611&bl=208

http://de.wikipedia....iki/Asozialität

Nicht alles, was einem selber in der Sprache nicht vertraut ist, ist deshalb gleich nonexistent. An sich nicht erwähnenswert, die ganze Geschichte, ein kleiner Fauxpas. Aber wenn man im eigenen Posting schon andere der Unbildung bezichtigt, sollte man nicht wiederum anderen den Ball zum Freistoß auflegen. SCNR.


----------



## Flamermaster (19. Juni 2010)

der 10002141316138153411,1 Thread über dieses Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azot (19. Juni 2010)

Flamermaster schrieb:


> der 10002141316138153411,1 Thread über dieses Thema
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Right, called Mimimi-Thread (:


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (19. Juni 2010)

Interessanter Blickwinkel...

Auch wenn das eine oder andere Argument vielleicht ein wenig überzogen ist. Auf jeden Fall kann ich das mit der Kommerzialisierung nach vollziehen.

Ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist, muss jeder selber entscheiden.

Ansonsten habe ich aber auch noch kein MMO gefunden, bei dem das Komplettpaket besser ist. Es gibt zwar einige schöne Ansätze allerdings scheitern die häufig an den Kinderkrankheiten (z.B. Aion - in den ersten 1-2 Monaten war es kaum möglich sich abends einzuloggen ohne ne Stunde zu warten).

Diese und andere Kinderkrankheiten hat WoW überwunden und vermiesen mir nicht meinen Spielspass. Das der Content irgendwann mal "abgearbeitet" ist, ist eigentlich normal (Zumindesten bei Leuten die regelmäßig Spielen).




MfG und viel Spass am Spiel


----------



## Ångela (19. Juni 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Na, na, na.
> 
> http://wortschatz.un...=5372611&bl=208
> 
> ...



Dann lies den Artikel bei Wikipedia noch mal und lass ihn dir erklären, damit du es VERSTEHST.


> Der Begriff *asozial* ist als Gegenbegriff zu &#8222;sozial" gebildet, wird jedoch oft im Sinne von &#8222;antisozial" (= gemeinschaftsschädigend) verwendet. Beides sind Kunstworte, aus griech. &#8222;_a-_" (deutsch &#8222;_un-_") bzw. &#8222;_anti-_" (deutsch &#8222;_gegen-_") plus lat. &#8222;_socialis_" (für &#8222;_gemeinschaftlich_"). &#8222;



oder


> Mit der aufkommenden Gesellschaftskritik in den 1970er- und 1980er-Jahren wurde deshalb in den Sozialwissenschaften versucht, den Begriff &#8222;dissozial" einzuführen. Dieser wies darauf hin, dass Normen und das darauf bezogene Handeln relativ sind. Eine Sichtweise ist der anderen nicht überlegen. Damit war gemeint, dass bestimmte Normvorstellungen und Umgangsformen, die in einer sozialen Gruppe als normal oder der Norm entsprechend angesehen werden, es aus der Sicht einer anderen Gruppe durchaus nicht sein müssen. Sie werden auch nicht unbedingt als eine bewusste Verletzung der Normvorstellung anderer wahrgenommen. Der Begriff &#8222;dissozial" hat sich im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch jedoch nicht durchgesetzt.



und


> *Spätere Verwendung*
> Heute findet der Begriff im wissenschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Diskurs sowie in der gehobenen Umgangssprache kaum mehr Verwendung. Aufgrund seiner belasteten Geschichte gilt er vielen als problematisch, mit ungewollten Assoziationen bestückt und somit als politisch nicht korrekt. Menschen, die am unteren Rand als außerhalb der Gesellschaft stehend wahrgenommen werden, werden stattdessen oft z. B. als &#8222;Ausgegrenzte" o. Ä. bezeichnet. Damit geht auch eine andere Bewertung einher: Die Ursache der Ausgegrenztheit wird nicht mehr nur beim betreffenden Individuum oder der betreffenden Gruppe gesehen, sondern auch oder vor allem in Prozessen der Gesellschaft.





Es ind KUNSTWORTE, das bedeutet, das ihre Zusammensetzung entgegen der normalen Verwendung der entsprechenden Wortteile erfolgt, denn normalerweise werden grieschische Vorsilben und lateinische Wörter, oder andersherum, NICHT zusammengesetzt.
Ist auch "schön", das du hier mit deinem kleingeistigen Beitrag auch noch den Ursprung verteidigst, der ja nur bei den Nationalsozialisten lag, aber was soll's, Hauptsache die virtuelle Klappe aufgerissen, verstehen muss man ja nichts.

Nur wer selbst "asozial" ist, bezeichnet andere Menschen so und nur weil sich die "korrekte" Bezeichnung nicht durchgesetzt hat, muss sie nicht falsch sein, zumal das richtige deutsche Wort "unsozial" wäre.

Also wenn man sich schon so dümmlich einmischt wie du, dann sollte man sich vorher RICHTIG informieren und nicht auch noch in dieser süffisanten und herablassenden Art schreiben, denn die steht dir, das hast du bewiesen, nicht mal ansatzweise zu.


----------



## Bodenfrost-der-pala (19. Juni 2010)

Achso... an die Streithähne,

Das mit den Definitionen und so ist ja recht beeindruckend

ABER:

Die Zitierfähigkeit der Wikipedia und anderer Internetseiten

Die Wikipedia ist ein Online-Lexikon, in dem jeder Nutzer einen Artikel erstellen oder an ihm mitarbeiten kann. Dies ist auf der einen Seite ein Vorteil (z.B. bei der Aktualität von Artikeln), andererseits ein Nachteil, da die fachliche Qualifikation und die Identität der Autoren nicht sichergestellt werden kann.

Auch wenn viele Artikel der Wikipedia eine hohe Qualität aufweisen, kann die Wikipedia aufgrund der genannten Argumente nicht als zitierfähige Quelle angesehen werden &#8211; es sei denn, es geht in der Hausarbeit um die Wikipedia selbst.



Quelle: http://www.wissenschaftliches-arbeiten.org/zitieren/wikipedia.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Schönen Nachmittag noch...


----------



## Koshirosaru (19. Juni 2010)

es zwingt dich doch niemand wow zu spielen ...

wen es keine reiz für dich hat hör auf!


----------



## Gepeinigtese (19. Juni 2010)

Hi,

hm mimi? kann jeder sehen wie er will.

Früher besser, kann auch jeder sehen wie er will. 

ich persönlich vermisse weder die zeit wo Pala buffs 10 min hielten und noch Buffs nicht grp übergreifend waren.

Aber ich habe auch "nur" die Beta gespielt und mit erscheinen aufgehört. Habe erst mit BC "richtig angefangen und dazu stehe ich. Mir macht WoW imme rnoch Spaß.

Natürlich gibt es Tage wo ich mich langweile, das gibt es bei jedem Hobby. Es gibt RAIDS wo mich meine Gilden member nerven, kommt auch in jedem anderen Hobby vor^^.

Gearcheck? gab es schon immer, hies halt nicht GS. Und war nicht in Dala mitte^^.


Ich finde es auch schade das die Pfade nicht mit dem Addon Kommen, auch die Gilden Erfolge vermisse ich schon jetzt.

Aber im endeffekt kann jeder es sehen wie er will.

ich freue mich auf Cata.

Gepeinigtese

P.S. Achso alles zu easy? alles Casual? hm Lich King im HM down? ich nicht.
Früher schwerer, content "länger gedauert"? nunja ich erinner mich mit bedauern an die bugs in FdS die ein voran kommen verhindert haben.

So Long


----------



## Boccanegra (19. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Dann lies den Artikel bei Wikipedia noch mal und lass ihn dir erklären, damit du es VERSTEHST.
> [/size][/font]
> oder
> 
> ...



Ach mein Gott, sei doch nicht so lächerlich angepisst. Der Duden, letztlich letzte Autorität in Bezug auf deutsche Sprache (da es offiziell keine Autorität für Deutsch gibt), kennt das Wort. Duden locuta est, causa finita est. Zumal der andere von mir gegebene Link mit zahlreichen Zitaten aus der deutschen Presse auch für Deinesgleichen genügend nachweisen sollte, dass "asozial" in die deutsche Sprache eingeflossen ist, auch wenn Dir das Wort unbekannt ist und/oder nicht schmeckt. Und die Nazikeule würde ich stecken lassen; unter der Prämisse, versteht sich, dass Dir Godwin's Law etwas sagt. Das ist nämlich stets die Zuflucht für jene, denen es an validen Argumenten ermangelt.  

Ach, übrigens, da Du so auf Bildung abhebst: an Deiner Interpunktion sowie an den Regeln zur "dass" und "das" Rechtschreibung musst Du noch etwas arbeiten. Beides ist nämlich verbesserungswürdig. 

[Ich möchte ausdrücklich anmerken, dass ich mir normalerweise das Vergnügen solche Flames versage; aber wer hier in diesem Forum so präpotent in Bezug auf Bildung und korrekter Wortwahl auftritt, um Ansichten und Anliegen anderer Diskussionsteilnehmer zu desavouiren, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn ihm ein scharfer Gegenwind in eigene Schwächen in der Sache fährt. So etwas empfinde ich nämlich immer als ein bisschen erbärmlich. Hier geht es um die Ansichten und Anliegen als solche, und nicht um korrekte Grammatik, Orthographie oder Wortschatz. Man muss die geäußerten Ansichten und Anliegen durchaus nicht teilen; man muss aber auch nicht versuchen, sie mit Nichtigkeiten lächerlich zu machen. Howgh, ich habe gesprochen.]


----------



## Velias (19. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> ...



Ab dieser Stelle habe ich mal nicht weitergelesen, denn ich bin seit Anfang an dabei und habe mal sowas von keinem Reizverlust.
Ich muss allerdings sagen das ich keine 8 Stunden jeden tag in WoW verbringe und jeden Inhalt 10 Fach in 2 Wochen durchlutsche, vielleicht liegts ja daran das es noch immer Spass macht.... oder ich hab sehr verschrobene Ansprüche ^^


----------



## Fyralon (20. Juni 2010)

Ångela schrieb:


> Die Com ist asozial geworden ?
> 
> Also davon abgesehen, dass es das Wort "asozial" eigentlich nicht gibt und es richtig "dissozial" heißen muss, sind doch Leute wie du dafür verantwortlich !
> 
> ...



Erstmal schönen dank für die absolut unnötige Belehrung bezüglich des Begriffes Asozial,die absoluter Müll ist.Ich seh schon du bist ein "kleiner Erbsenzähler"der/die hier versucht mit Halbwissen und ein paar gegoogelten Seiten zu glänzen.

Ich hätte also angeblich die "Geschichte" von WoW mitschreiben können und poste (was mach ich?posen?artikel posten?) anstelle davon Neulingen zu helfen?Du weisst also was ich die ganze Zeit über während meiner WoW Periode getrieben habe?Das ich "junge Spieler" nicht unterstützt habe?Hellseherische Fähigkeiten?Göttliche Eingebung?

Protzen mit der Closed Beta?Das geht tatsächlich?Ich bin wirklich erstaunt...allerdings über Deine mir unerklärliche Gabe der Hellsicht noch viel mehr!Erstens wars durchaus möglich in Europa an der closed Beta teilzunehmen!!!Zweitens mein allwissender Freund hatte ich nirgends erwähnt wo ich mich zum Zeitpunkt der Closed Beta aufgehalten habe!!!Um ehrlich zu sein interessierts mich auch nicht die "Bohne" ob du daran Zweifel hegst oder nicht.



Um's möglichs kurz zu machen du Wortakrobat und selbsternannter Deutschkenner,dein Text ist voller Verleumdungen,Behauptungen die absolut aus der Luft gegriffen sind und vor allem voller Beleidigungen.

Sätze wie 





> ..dafür aber genug Selbstbetrug und -verleugnung, von Realitätsverlust ganz zu schweigen.


 strunzen bloss so vor Hass und Angriffslust.Ganz besonders wie haltlos deine Argumente sind und wie sehr das ganze aus der "Luft gegriffen" nur auf Streit abzielt.

Solltest du tatsächlich ein Kind oder Kinder um die 12j. haben so denke ich das diese nicht zu beneiden sind.Möglicherweise sollte man gerade mal solch Aggrofuzzi wie Dir das Jugendamt vorbeischicken.


However eine weitere Auseinadersetzung mit dir Hobbypsychologen und Hellseher möchte ich nicht führen.Wirklich nicht...weil mich soweit erniedrigen zu müssen ist einfach zuviel des "Guten".Kurz und knapp,du findest sicher irgendwo den nötigen "Anschluss" für dein Problem und die vermutlich fehlende Aufmerksamkeit.

In diesem Sinne wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass.


----------



## Detela (20. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn ihr alle noch so krass flamet, ihr spielt es trozdem noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß wovon ihc rede weils mir mal genau so ging^^
Ihr findet es scheiße etc. und schon die genanntent punkte sollten euch eigentlich davon abschrecken es zu spieln, aber ihr wollt immer weitermachen =)
Wow ist die schlimmste droge die es gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich persöhnlich seh erlich gesagt keinen großartigen reitz drin und bin mit Aion im mom mehr zu frieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ahja und wenn blizzard sich nicht ranhällt versinkt wow irgendwan komplett... Spiele wie C9 Continent of the Ninth sind zwar noch nicht in EU spielbar aber spätestens wenn spiele wie C9 released sind ist wow geschichte...


----------



## Shaila (20. Juni 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Auch wenn ihr alle noch so krass flamet, ihr spielt es trozdem noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Quatsch, du bist nur einer derjenigen, die in ihrem elendigen Schwarz/weiss Denken gefangen sind.


----------



## Detela (20. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Quatsch, du bist nur einer derjenigen, die in ihrem elendigen Schwarz/weiss Denken gefangen sind.



Das dacht ich auch immer, und ich muss zugeben es war schwer sich von wow loszu reißen...
aber naja....
Und ich glaub ihr belügt euch selber und redet es euch schön, das hab ich auch eine ziemlich lange zeitlang getan =o
Aber denkt mal ernsthaft drüber nach was euch an wow noch reitzt und was euch noch dazu bringt es immer weiter zu spielen, wenn ihr erlich zu euch selber seit findet ihr garnicht so viele gründe da wird mehr kontra als pro geben, versucht einfach mal 1monat ohne wow, spielt mal was anders zu abwechslung und ihr werdet sehn das einige spiele besser/gleichwertig sind und ihr garnit so an wow hängt


----------



## Shaila (20. Juni 2010)

Detela schrieb:


> Das dacht ich auch immer, und ich muss zugeben es war scherz sich von wow loszu reißen...
> aber naja....
> Und ich glaub ihr belügt euch selber und redet es euch schön, das hab ich auch eine ziemlich lange zeitlang getan =o
> Aber denkt mal ernsthaft drüber nach was euch an wow noch reitzt und was euch noch dazu bringt es immer weiter zu spielen, wenn ihr erlich zu euch selber seit findet ihr garnicht so viele gründe da wird mehr kontra als pro geben, versucht einfach mal 1monat ohne wow, spielt mal was anders zu abwechslung und ihr werdet sehn das einige spiele besser/gleichwertig sind und ihr garnit so an wow hängt



Also nochmal um es zu erklären. Viele denken immer es gibt ein dafür und ein dagegen. Wenn man dafür ist, ist alles Prima, Blizzard ist Gott, man hat massig Spaß und ist vollends zufrieden. Solche, die dagegen sind, behaupten immer wehement, alles wäre schlecht, Classic wäre sowiso das Beste und spätestens mit WOTLK ging ja sowiso wirklich ALLES den Bach runter und überhaupt, Blizzard ist scheiße!

Das sind mal überspitzt dargestellt die zwei Seiten. Dabei tun sich nun folgende Probleme auf. Denn wenn es doch einmal vorkommt, dass jemand, der im Grunde mit dem Spiel zufrieden ist, etwas negativ ankreidet, stehen alle sofort auf der Matte und schreien im Chor: MiMIMIMIMI, WAYNE oder kündige doch! Nunja, sämtliche konstruktive Kritik wird unterbunden. Gut zu bemerken an diesem Thread. Will mal jemand die "MIMIMI" Kommentare zählen ? Damit sind die kommentare gemeint, in denen der Begriff verwendet ist.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Was ich sagen will, ist das es bei den WoW Spielern scheinbar kein dazwischen gibt. Man MUSS dafür oder dagegen sein. Ein Dazwischen ist in den Augen vieler anscheinend nicht möglich. Muss es ja selber erleben. Ich kritisiere immer wieder den itemshop. So, ratet mal, was mir am laufenden Band an den Kopf geworfen wird. RICHTIG: "Mimimimi", "Wayne", "Kündige doch!". Darüber hinaus wird daraus dann noch geschlussfolgert, dass ich das gesamte Spiel hassen würde und Blizzard sowiso. Und das Alles nur, weil ich den Itemshop kritisiert habe, unglaublich aber wahr.


Das verstehe ich unter schwarz/weiss denken, wenn man kein dazwischen offen lässt. Es gibt viele Punkte im Spiel die ich kritisiere, dennoch macht es mir Spaß.


----------



## MoVedder (20. Juni 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Quatsch, du bist nur einer derjenigen, die in ihrem elendigen Schwarz/weiss Denken gefangen sind.





traurig.....


wie sehr ich bloß mein Real Life liebe. Stellt euch das mal vor: Man muss sich über Pixel keine Gedanken und kein Stress machen. Man kann über sowas lächeln,ohne persönlich werden zu müssen. 


what is happening to this world?...


----------



## Thoriumobi (20. Juni 2010)

Dantevalerius schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed.de User.
> 
> Im Vornherein bitte ich eins zu beachten:
> 
> Dies ist kein wayne oder mimimi Thread.


Doch, ist es! Kein Spaß mehr? Dann hör auf, aber laber doch den Leut keine Frikadelle ans Ohr, geh zu ner Parkuhr, kost ne Mark nur.







MoVedder schrieb:


> wie sehr ich bloß mein Real Life liebe. Stellt euch das mal vor: Man muss sich über Pixel keine Gedanken und kein Stress machen. Man kann über sowas lächeln,ohne persönlich werden zu müssen.




Du bist der Held des Tages! Und nicht zuviel lächeln, das macht Falten am Mund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bragos (20. Juni 2010)

Blöde Spiele werden durch blöde Beiträge gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (20. Juni 2010)

Zu viel Flame , zu viel Kindergarten, bei Beschwerden über die Schließung oder evtl. Neuereöffnung des Threads könnt ihr euch bei mir melden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

